# Brainstorm



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Sono un vero coglione.
_"Dov'è la novità?"_, direste voi. Allora:
Ieri sera andiamo a letto, come d'abitudine non riusciamo a fare a meno di accoccolarci appiccicati uno all'altro, come d'abitudine sentiamo "formicolii ormonali", come d'abitudine mi compare nel cervello una sequenza di scene identiche con quell'altro protagonista al posto mio. Di solito le supero, maschero il disagio, ieri no.
Finalmente parla un pochino pure lei, non tanto ma quanto basta. Scoppio, gliele tiro fuori tutte, dalle mie speranze di un tempo alle mie paranoie attuali. Le racconto un po' dei miei momenti di follia paranoica quotidiani, le sbatto in faccia tutta una serie di cose, di momenti che mi hanno fatto un male atroce. Lo faccio senza più la paura di farle del male, consapevole di desiderarlo addirittura, glielo dico. Mi sfogo.
La cosa è meno traumatica di quanto temessi, la tranquillizzo (cacchio, ma ero io che ero scoppiato! Vabbè). Si apre un po', mi conferma che alla fin fine avevo ragione: non lo vede più da molto tempo, ma ne soffre. Di ce di soffrirne perchè lei aveva provato a ricontattarlo _"solo per sapere come stava"_ (_si, vabbè_, le rispondo).
Mi dice: _"mi sento in una situazione pericolosa. Con te non può più funzionare, con lui è finita del tutto ed io....... beh, Claudio, io incontro gente tutti i santi giorni......."_.
Bingo! Erano due o tre giorni che mi martellava un'idea in testa: per me c'è qualcosa che bolle in pentola. Mi dicevo che sulle basi che avevo ormai posto non avevo alcun diritto di intromettermi, anche se davvero ci fosse stato qualcosa in ballo, ormai non sono più fatti miei. Come le dico, però, io sto lottando da due anni tra la consapevolezza di una cosa e gli istinti che mi fanno agire all'opposto.
Iin soldoni: c'è un tizio che la tampina da quando ha cominciato a lavorare dov'è adesso. Circa due anni. Mi dice di averlo sempre respinto con decisione, che non ha alcun interesse per lui, ma ultimamente ha accettato prima un caffè, poi un pranzo. Un tempo la infastidiva, ora le fa piacere vederlo. Continua a ripetere che non vuole combinarci nulla, mi dice che convive da anni, e che secondo lei è uno abituato a farfalleggiare. Questa volta si è cercato un bel tipo: alto atletico e, dice, davvero molto bello. _"Meno male"_, le dico, _"almeno compensa quell'altro"_.
Quando le dico che secondo me tra poco ci finisce a letto, lei mi tira fuori una frase emblematica: _"No, per me è una sfida, voglio farlo morire senza mollargli nulla, perchè è un coglione. *Voglio fargli capire che io non sono come le altre*". _Le rispondo che con una frase del genere, secondo me lei è già a gambe aperte. Ridacchia imbarazzata, insiste a negare. Poveretta.
Non ho guardato l'orologio, ma tra parlare, tentare vanamente di dormire, i suoi pianti, parlare ancora, credo avremo tirato almeno le 4.30. Lei dice di sentirsi male, di non voler più nessuno, di sentirsi una merda di donna, ha paura di sè stessa.
Stamattina è distrutta, piange, poi si irrigidisce di rabbia. Mi allontana, poi si lascia abbracciare. E' tardi, scappiamo al lavoro.
Arrivo in ufficio, apro e accendo il pc, entro nella posta, poi in FB. Come di rito prendo il mio _"biscotto della fortuna" _che disgraziatamente dice: _"Ci sarà una riconciliazione famigliare"_. ............. Parto con l'intento di scriverglielo in sms, solo quello, poi, la cosa mi prende la mano e........ non sono riuscito a non offrirle un'altra occasione. Intanto che scrivo mi do del coglione, mi dico che sto cedendo alla stanchezza, che sto facendo una cazzata colossale ma...... la faccio lo stesso.
Lapidatemi, per favore.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Dicembre 2009)

Ho letto solo l'inizio ma mi sembra tu abbia sbagliato titolo...doveva essere _Brainfart_...ok vado a leggere:carneval:


----------



## Grande82 (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sono un vero coglione.
> _"Dov'è la novità?"_, direste voi. Allora:
> Ieri sera andiamo a letto, come d'abitudine non riusciamo a fare a meno di accoccolarci appiccicati uno all'altro, come d'abitudine sentiamo "formicolii ormonali", come d'abitudine mi compare nel cervello una sequenza di scene identiche con quell'altro protagonista al posto mio. Di solito le supero, maschero il disagio, ieri no.
> Finalmente parla un pochino pure lei, non tanto ma quanto basta. Scoppio, gliele tiro fuori tutte, dalle mie speranze di un tempo alle mie paranoie attuali. Le racconto un po' dei miei momenti di follia paranoica quotidiani, le sbatto in faccia tutta una serie di cose, di momenti che mi hanno fatto un male atroce. Lo faccio senza più la paura di farle del male, consapevole di desiderarlo addirittura, glielo dico. Mi sfogo.
> ...


 Onestamente, credo vi stiate facendo del male. Si può vivere nella stessa casa ma essere separati dentro e voi non lo siete.
Dentro siete ancora legati a doppio filo e state cominciando ad affrontarlo solo ora. 
Per me.


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2009)

scusami, alce
da quello che ho letto tua moglie non mi piace e sto cambiando radicalmente l'idea che avevo di voi due.
questo con il rispetto dovuto e la cautela di chi conosce così marginalmente una storia


----------



## Kid (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sono un vero coglione.
> _"Dov'è la novità?"_, direste voi. Allora:
> Ieri sera andiamo a letto, come d'abitudine non riusciamo a fare a meno di accoccolarci appiccicati uno all'altro, come d'abitudine sentiamo "formicolii ormonali", come d'abitudine mi compare nel cervello una sequenza di scene identiche con quell'altro protagonista al posto mio. Di solito le supero, maschero il disagio, ieri no.
> Finalmente parla un pochino pure lei, non tanto ma quanto basta. Scoppio, gliele tiro fuori tutte, dalle mie speranze di un tempo alle mie paranoie attuali. Le racconto un po' dei miei momenti di follia paranoica quotidiani, le sbatto in faccia tutta una serie di cose, di momenti che mi hanno fatto un male atroce. Lo faccio senza più la paura di farle del male, consapevole di desiderarlo addirittura, glielo dico. Mi sfogo.
> ...



Ammazza e io che pensavo di avere casini!!!!

Che strana tua moglie e... che rigido che sei Alce. Apriti un pò, puoi solo guadagnarci.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Dicembre 2009)

Per quello che ho letto tua moglie mi piace molto poco


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sono un vero coglione.
> _"Dov'è la novità?"_, direste voi. Allora:
> Ieri sera andiamo a letto, come d'abitudine non riusciamo a fare a meno di accoccolarci appiccicati uno all'altro, come d'abitudine sentiamo "formicolii ormonali", come d'abitudine mi compare nel cervello una sequenza di scene identiche con quell'altro protagonista al posto mio. Di solito le supero, maschero il disagio, ieri no.
> Finalmente parla un pochino pure lei, non tanto ma quanto basta. Scoppio, gliele tiro fuori tutte, dalle mie speranze di un tempo alle mie paranoie attuali. Le racconto un po' dei miei momenti di follia paranoica quotidiani, le sbatto in faccia tutta una serie di cose, di momenti che mi hanno fatto un male atroce. Lo faccio senza più la paura di farle del male, consapevole di desiderarlo addirittura, glielo dico. Mi sfogo.
> ...


 questa parte è imbarazzante.non può appartenere ad una donna e madre matura 
non è possibile


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2009)

*Alce*

Adesso venitemi a dire che quando un vaso è rotto rimane un vaso rotto......!!Alce mi spiace per te...sei una persona decisamente in gamba....però.....


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

SMS:
Sai il "biscotto della fortuna"? Stamattina diceva: "ci sarà una riconciliazione famigliare".
Ho paura, ma lo vorrei. Tanto. Ma ne saremmo mai capaci? Io da solo no di sicuro, te l'ho detto mille volte, ma se tu mi aiutassi....
Stanotte abbiamo fatto qualcosa di importante, non credi? Un passo avanti verso l'equilibrio, la sincerità, abbiamo vinto un po' la paura delle nostre realtà.
Ho bisgno di un sogno, e tu mi puoi donare il più bello, ma devi volerlo davvero pure tu. Abbandonare le colpe. Costruirci sopra, non lasciarti schiacciare.
Lo so, sono stupido, ma a volte serve esserlo.
L'importante è che non ci lasciamo soli, che non rinunciamo al buono che c'è. Non dobbiamo, qualunque scelta faremo.

Per intenderci: ho mandato un sms perchè lei era già al lavoro, e non può rispondere.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per quello che ho letto tua moglie mi piace molto poco


Ormai piace poco anche a me, ma come fai a cancellare 26 anni di vita insieme? Soprattutto quando sei stanco, sfiduciato di te stesso, ti senti da anni profondamente solo, perdi ogni interesse....
Troppe volte mi do del coglione intanto che faccio coglionate. Non trovo un freno.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce, quoterei in toto Grande, eppure c'è questo passaggioche non convince


Alce Veloce ha detto:


> .................. non lo vede più da molto tempo, ma ne soffre. Di ce di soffrirne perchè lei aveva provato a ricontattarlo _"solo per sapere come stava"_ ....................


perchè farlo e perchè dirlo?

mentre la minaccia del "vedo gente tutti i giorni" sembra voler suscitare la tua gelosia

mi sembra una donna molto confusa
come volesse te ma lasciandosi una via di fuga se non riesce ad averti

ma tu cosa vuoi veramente?

vuoi un altro motivo per rompere o stai cercando, perdonami maldestramente, un motivo per ricostruire?

quando parli di motivi economici e di vostro figlio come uniche ragioni per restare non sei convincente
e a volte ho l'impressione che vorresti solo che lei ti scongiurasse di amarla (e in alcuni passaggi del tuo racconto sembra proprio che lei ci stia provando) 

lasciare che la vita ti imponga delle scelte non è la via migliore
le scelte le devi orientare tu

e in una nottata come quella appena trascorsa, come fai a dire che tuo figlio non abbia sentito nulla

ti abbraccio


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Alce, quoterei in toto Grande, eppure c'è questo passaggioche non convince
> 
> 
> perchè farlo e perchè dirlo?
> ...


Boh.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ormai piace poco anche a me, ma come fai a cancellare 26 anni di vita insieme? Soprattutto quando sei stanco, sfiduciato di te stesso, ti senti da anni profondamente solo, perdi ogni interesse....
> Troppe volte mi do del coglione intanto che faccio coglionate. Non trovo un freno.


Ma allora perche' spedisci quel tipo di messaggi?
Abbi pazienza Alce ma a un certo punto bisogna smettere di essere cosi' comprensivi... un paio di calci in culo ogni tanto sono terapeutici


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma allora perche' spedisci quel tipo di messaggi?
> Abbi pazienza Alce ma a un certo punto bisogna smettere di essere cosi' comprensivi... un paio di calci in culo ogni tanto sono terapeutici


E che ne so perhè?
Sono quasi 50 anni che litigo con me stesso per queste "uscite" fuori luogo.


----------



## Anna A (16 Dicembre 2009)

*te la meriti tutta..*




scusa ma... di quello che dici a tua moglie, quanto convinto sei?:mummia:


----------



## Lettrice (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E che ne so perhè?
> Sono quasi 50 anni che litigo con me stesso per queste "uscite" fuori luogo.


Anche tu falsi la comunicazione cosi'


----------



## Mari' (16 Dicembre 2009)

Mi sa che dovrai bere dal tuo calice l'amara dose quotidiana Alce e, proseguire nel tuo percorso /martirio ... rassegnati, abbandonati, il coltello dalla parte del manico ce l'ha lei.


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2009)

hai ragione a volerle tentare tutte, fra questi tentativi forse tua moglie ha bisogno di sentirti detrminato nel lasciarla per essere lei a rincorrerti e a smetterla con l'atteggiamento da adolescente confusa


----------



## Lettrice (16 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione a volerle tentare tutte, fra questi tentativi forse tua moglie ha bisogno di sentirti detrminato nel lasciarla per essere lei a rincorrerti e a smetterla con l'atteggiamento da adolescente confusa


Anche secondo me


----------



## Anna A (16 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione a volerle tentare tutte, fra questi tentativi forse tua moglie *ha bisogno di sentirti detrminato nel lasciarla per essere lei a rincorrerti e a smetterla con l'atteggiamento da adolescente confusa*


condivido.
e qui si torna però al solito punto: perché certi uomini accettano di farsi trattare in questo modo.
non è per amore, ma allora per cosa?


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> condivido.
> e qui si torna però al solito punto: perché certi uomini accettano di farsi trattare in questo modo.
> non è per amore, ma allora per cosa?


debolezza, forse
fragilità


----------



## Amoremio (16 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa ma... di quello che dici a tua moglie, quanto convinto sei?:mummia:


bella domanda




> perchè farlo e perchè dirlo?
> Farlo perchè ce l'ha ancora addosso, dirlo, beh, è opera mia:
> ho bisogno di esorcizzare il fantasma e rendermi conto che, se le cose andassero come dovrebbero, ormai non sono più fatti miei, e per assurdo, di conseguenza ne possiamo parlare. Contorto, ma ti giuro, funziona.
> Comunque non è riuscita a contattarlo, e lei, mi diceva, lo ha preso come un genso di disprezzo. Cazzo, anche con lui, qualsiasi cosa è un "gesto di disprezzo". Mania di persecuzione. Non la reggo.


funzionerà come palliativo, ma non cura il problema
in questo caso è un gesto di rifiuto, di chiusura ed è un bene
forse anche lei potrebbe capire



> mentre la minaccia del "vedo gente tutti i giorni" sembra voler suscitare la tua gelosia.
> Non la vedrei così, credo piuttosto che anch ese tende a negare, a lei andrebbe pure bene che intraprendessimo vite separate, ma ha paura di nuove scottate, e paura di me, *di come reagirei*.


dille che sei più che pronto a chiudere questo delirio che non vi porta da nessuna parte perchè lei non è pronta a fare ciò che servirebbe per ricostruire
toglile questo alibi




> ma tu cosa vuoi veramente?
> La principessa azzurra, ma le hanno finite.


e realisticamente?




> In aternativa un po' di equilibrio in più, un po' più di capacità di non farmi trascinare da mille menate.


 
con lei?




> ricostruire sarebbe la cosa più "semplice", ma anche la più ipocrita. Dai, siamo incompatibili, abbiamo fatto rinunce reciproche per anni, chi ce lo dovrebbe far fare?


 
in un rapporto così lungo le rinunce si fanno
la vita insieme non è una favola, nella realtà ci si adatta, la mezza mela non combacia mai perfettamente se non si mette un po' di cura nell'unirla





> La pigrizia, forse? La paura di non farcela? Boh.


solo tu ce lo puoi dire
anzi dillo a te stesso, ma con sincerità
e poi agisci di conseguenza




> Quando ho scritto l'sms purtroppo avevo davanti agli occhi l'immagine della mia famiglia sorridente. Mi manca tanto, questo si.
> quando parli di motivi economici e di vostro figlio come uniche ragioni per restare non sei convincente
> e a volte ho l'impressione che vorresti solo che lei ti scongiurasse di amarla (e in alcuni passaggi del tuo racconto sembra proprio che lei ci stia provando)
> Come ho detto nell'sms, io non posso fare da solo. Sono 15 anni che ci provo, non ce la faccio più. Le ho chiesto aiuto, non ha battuto ciglio. Ora, coglione, vado ancora a farle "aperture".
> Bannatemi, dai, state perdendo tempo con me.


 
puoi spiegare meglio cosa hai scritto nell'sms?


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bella domanda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vai alla prima pagina, l'ho postato per intero.


----------



## Mari' (16 Dicembre 2009)

*Secondo me ...*

... Alce non si scrolla manco con le cannonate, e' cotto, anzi fritto ... e la sua signora ha scoperto la cattivita', il serraglio domestico le va stretto ... la rondinella ha scoperto che puo' "volare".

Sai Alce, mi dispiace per te.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> debolezza, forse
> fragilità


L'antica similitudie uomo/cane e donna/gatto è molto più valida di quanto non si creda.
L'uomo ha molto più bisogno di conferme, di approvazione del proprio ruolo, mentre la donna storicamente è sempre stata in grado di tirare il carretto da sola con molta più nonchalance.
Il battersi il petto di molti uomini non è che lo specchio di una debolezza di fondo, che per chiunque, nelle condizioni giuste, è sempre a rischio di venire a galla.


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> L'antica similitudie uomo/cane e donna/gatto è molto più valida di quanto non si creda.
> L'uomo ha molto più bisogno di conferme, di approvazione del proprio ruolo, mentre la donna storicamente è sempre stata in grado di tirare il carretto da sola con molta più nonchalance.
> Il battersi il petto di molti uomini non è che lo specchio di una debolezza di fondo, che per chiunque, nelle condizioni giuste, è sempre a rischio di venire a galla.


ne sono convinta alce. ma in te leggo anche autocommiserazione, masochismo latente...reagisci cristo santo.
meno parole e più fatti: vai a stare da un amico, dai tuoi per un po', dalle una botta di panico.l'hai viziata ed ora è arrivata ad una sfacciattaggine inammissibile


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... Alce non si scrolla manco con le cannonate, e' cotto, anzi fritto ... e la sua signora ha scoperto la cattivita', il serraglio domestico le va stretto ... la rondinella ha scoperto che puo' "volare".
> 
> Sai Alce, mi dispiace per te.


Anche a me dispiace parecchio per me.

Lei dice: _"non sono una puttana"_, ed io: _"Certo che no, ma facci caso: dopo 16 anni passati in un ufficio/bunker, ti si ritrovata a lavorare in mezzo alla gente, e per te è stato il paese dei balocchi, nel quale sei ancora. Dato che ti eri del tutto autonomamente costruita la convinzione che io fossi contro di te, non ti sei posta poi tanti problemi quando hai avuto l'occasione di spiccare il volo, tant'è che ti stai preparando a farlo di nuovo.....anche se neghi....."_


----------



## Lettrice (16 Dicembre 2009)

Si va be' Alce tu stai a guardare senza fare una mazza!
Mi ricordi un po' I servi della gleba di Elio


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne sono convinta alce. ma in te leggo anche autocommiserazione, masochismo latente...reagisci cristo santo.
> meno parole e più fatti: vai a stare da un amico, dai tuoi per un po', dalle una botta di panico.l'hai viziata ed ora è arrivata ad una sfacciattaggine inammissibile


La sfacciataggine la provoco io, lei se ne starebbe tranquillamente chiusa nel suo guscio.
No, nostro figlio è in un momento delicato, so già che una separazione adesso gli costerebbe davvero troppo. Gli parlo, e giusto un paio di giorni fa gli dicevo, molto tranquillamente che due persone diverse da me e la mamma si sarebbero già separati da un pezzo, ma che noi per fortuna alla fin fine ci vogliamo bene, tant'è che non ci sono mai state scenate in casa, ed in comune abbiamo che vogliamo star vicino al nostro bambino. Lui capisce, lo so, me lo dimostra, e apprezza. Per "fortuna" ha molti compagni di scuola separati, e sa cosa vogliono dire i litigi e gli egoismi di alcuni genitori.


----------



## Mari' (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La sfacciataggine la provoco io, lei se ne starebbe tranquillamente chiusa nel suo guscio.
> No, nostro figlio è in un momento delicato, so già che una separazione adesso gli costerebbe davvero troppo. Gli parlo, e giusto un paio di giorni fa gli dicevo, molto tranquillamente che due persone diverse da me e la mamma si sarebbero già separati da un pezzo, ma che noi per fortuna alla fin fine ci vogliamo bene, tant'è che non ci sono mai state scenate in casa, ed in comune abbiamo che vogliamo star vicino al nostro bambino. Lui capisce, lo so, me lo dimostra, e apprezza. Per "fortuna" ha molti compagni di scuola separati, e sa cosa vogliono dire i litigi e gli egoismi di alcuni genitori.



... e allora a questo punto Alce ti rimane solo "bere" per non affogare ... finche' non scoppierai per "legge/ordine di natura".


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si va be' Alce tu stai a guardare senza fare una mazza!
> Mi ricordi un po' I servi della gleba di Elio


No, non è vero che non faccio una mazza. Solo grazie a me, per la miseria, è possibile un minimo di dialogo, solo grazie a me non siamo arrivati ad accoltellarci in casa, magari davanti a nostro figlio. Solo grazie a me ci sono intenti propositivi al posto del passivo lasciarci trascinare dagli eventi. 
Cazzo! Sono quindici anni che sto lavorando, certo magari sbagliando più del dovuto, ma credo immodestamente (me ne frego) che ben pochi uomini nelle mie stesse condizioni sarebbero stati capaci di fare un'analisi della situazione come l'ho fatta io, giungere a decisioni estremamente pesanti, ma convinte, scontrarsi contro le proprie debolezze che impediscono o rendono ancora più difficile mettere in pratica le proprie convinzioni, tentare e, cazzo, in molti casi riuscire a guardare la medaglia da entrambe le facce con sincerità e rispetto.
Pochi avrebbero speso di sè quello che ho speso io, e non me ne pento, perchè so che tutto questo è nato dal mio senso del giusto, dell'amore non egoistico, anche se contrastato poi dall'egoismo e dalla paura.
Il mio problema è oggi solo la stanchezza, che a volte riesco a superare, a volte, come stamattina, preso alla sprovvista mi fa inciampare.
No, cazzo, non permetto più a nessuno (niente rancore, intendiamoci) di dire che sono passivo, o zerbino, o servo o quant'altro!
Sono sincero, onesto, e in contraddizione col tono di questo scritto, sono o quantomeno tentodi essere pure umile, perchè in primo luogo, sempre, la prima cosa che ho fatto è stata mettere in discussione me stesso.
Ma, ricazzo, sono pur sempre un uomo qualunque.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e allora a questo punto Alce ti rimane solo "bere" per non affogare ... finche' non scoppierai per "legge/ordine di natura".


Berrò, certamente, ma nel frattempo cerco il tappo di scarico.


----------



## Mari' (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Berrò, certamente, ma nel frattempo cerco il tappo di scarico.


... pero' tieni a mente questo sempre utile detto: "Se il tuo nemico _te lo_ sta mettendo _nel c**o_,  _non agitarti_, faresti il suo gioco e potrebbe piacerle di piu' "


----------



## Lettrice (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, non è vero che non faccio una mazza. Solo grazie a me, per la miseria, è possibile un minimo di dialogo, solo grazie a me non siamo arrivati ad accoltellarci in casa, magari davanti a nostro figlio. Solo grazie a me ci sono intenti propositivi al posto del passivo lasciarci trascinare dagli eventi.
> Cazzo! Sono quindici anni che sto lavorando, certo magari sbagliando più del dovuto, ma credo immodestamente (me ne frego) che ben pochi uomini nelle mie stesse condizioni sarebbero stati capaci di fare un'analisi della situazione come l'ho fatta io, giungere a decisioni estremamente pesanti, ma convinte, scontrarsi contro le proprie debolezze che impediscono o rendono ancora più difficile mettere in pratica le proprie convinzioni, tentare e, cazzo, in molti casi riuscire a guardare la medaglia da entrambe le facce con sincerità e rispetto.
> Pochi avrebbero speso di sè quello che ho speso io, e non me ne pento, perchè so che tutto questo è nato dal mio senso del giusto, dell'amore non egoistico, anche se contrastato poi dall'egoismo e dalla paura.
> Il mio problema è oggi solo la stanchezza, che a volte riesco a superare, a volte, come stamattina, preso alla sprovvista mi fa inciampare.
> ...


Figurati senza rancore...pero' abbi pazienza se il mio compagno mi avesse detto le cose che ti ha detto tua moglie ...che incontra gente tutti i giorni (che onestamente concordo con amoremio suona come una minaccia)... che ha trovato un nuovo tipo che la tampina ma lei gioca un po' a fare l'arrizzacazzi (perdonatemi tutti la parola)... quantomeno si sarebbe preso un bel vaffanculo.
Tu cerchi il dialogo, ottimo per carita' ma tua moglie passa all'azione incurante del dialogo. Che fai, continui a capire?
Sarei stanca anche io di ragionare e capire e non capisco esattamente quando smetterai di capire e inizierai ad agire e metterla alle strette.
In tutta onesta' anche lei credo vorrebbe un'azione da marito piu' che un fraterno capire.


----------



## Anna A (16 Dicembre 2009)

*nessun titolo*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Anche a me dispiace parecchio per me.
> 
> Lei dice: _"non sono una puttana"_, ed io: _"Certo che no, ma facci caso: dopo 16 anni passati in un ufficio/bunker, ti si ritrovata a lavorare in mezzo alla gente, e per te è stato il paese dei balocchi, nel quale sei ancora. Dato che ti eri del tutto autonomamente costruita la convinzione che io fossi contro di te, non ti sei posta poi tanti problemi quando hai avuto l'occasione di spiccare il volo, tant'è che ti stai preparando a farlo di nuovo.....anche se neghi....."_


non ce la faccio.. dico la verità..
ti ha mangiato fino al midollo.
alce tu sei completamente andato, andato, andato..


----------



## Iris (16 Dicembre 2009)

Per tua moglie non trovo definizioni che non mi procurino per lo meno una segnalazione da parte dello Staff.
Onestamente fatico a comprendere la tua pretesa di dialogo con una donna di tal tipo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Figurati senza rancore...pero' abbi pazienza se il mio compagno mi avesse detto le cose che ti ha detto tua moglie ...che incontra gente tutti i giorni (che onestamente concordo con amoremio suona come una minaccia)... che ha trovato un nuovo tipo che la tampina ma lei gioca un po' a fare l'arrizzacazzi (perdonatemi tutti la parola)... quantomeno si sarebbe preso un bel vaffanculo.
> Tu cerchi il dialogo, ottimo per carita' ma tua moglie passa all'azione incurante del dialogo. Che fai, continui a capire?
> Sarei stanca anche io di ragionare e capire e non capisco esattamente quando smetterai di capire e inizierai ad agire e metterla alle strette.
> In tutta onesta' anche lei credo vorrebbe un'azione da marito piu' che un fraterno capire.


Probabilmente c'è un piccolo fraintendimento: le esternazini di mia moglie sono venute solo dopo un'ennesima approvazione reciproca dei termini in cui ci si trova: impossibilità di separarsi ma necessità di ammettere una sostanziale incompatibilità. Partendo da questi presupposti le sue parole non dovrebbero apparire altro che il mantenimento, anzi, l'apertura di un dialogo laddove come coppia non riuscivam opiù ad avere. Dire apertamente certe cose servirebbe a rinfrancare in entrambi la consapevolezza che i sentieri si sono separati, e nessuno dei due deve aver ancora pretese sull'altro.
Pian pianino la cosa sta funzionando, ma purtroppo ci sono intoppi come la mia cazzata di stamattina che non è altro che specchio della mia nostalgia di qualcosa che coscientemente so non esistere più da parecchio.
L'ho portata io a parlarne.


----------



## Iris (16 Dicembre 2009)

Ma quanti anni ha tua moglie?


----------



## Grande82 (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Probabilmente c'è un piccolo fraintendimento: le esternazini di mia moglie sono venute solo dopo un'ennesima approvazione reciproca dei termini in cui ci si trova: impossibilità di separarsi ma necessità di ammettere una sostanziale incompatibilità. Partendo da questi presupposti le sue parole non dovrebbero apparire altro che il mantenimento, anzi, l'apertura di un dialogo laddove come coppia non riuscivam opiù ad avere. Dire apertamente certe cose servirebbe a rinfrancare in entrambi la consapevolezza che i sentieri si sono separati, e nessuno dei due deve aver ancora pretese sull'altro.
> Pian pianino la cosa sta funzionando, ma purtroppo ci sono intoppi come la mia cazzata di stamattina che non è altro che specchio della mia nostalgia di qualcosa che coscientemente so non esistere più da parecchio.
> L'ho portata io a parlarne.


 ma se ormai siete separati in casa, perchè dormite nello stesso letto? perchè non ti fai una bella stanza/depandance nel giardino? 
perchè le mandi sms come stamattina?
perchè nel letto vi cercate?
perchè lei continua a provocarti sperando di ottenere chissàcosa (mi permetto di suggerire ai senza parole la definizione 'confusa' per questa donna... per ora può pure andar bene.....)?


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma quanti anni ha tua moglie?


45, portati come 35 spesi bene.

Io ne faccio 49 il 6 gennaio


----------



## Lettrice (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Probabilmente c'è un piccolo fraintendimento: le esternazini di mia moglie sono venute solo dopo un'ennesima approvazione reciproca dei termini in cui ci si trova: impossibilità di separarsi ma necessità di ammettere una sostanziale incompatibilità. Partendo da questi presupposti le sue parole non dovrebbero apparire altro che il mantenimento, anzi, l'apertura di un dialogo laddove come coppia non riuscivam opiù ad avere. Dire apertamente certe cose servirebbe a rinfrancare in entrambi la consapevolezza che i sentieri si sono separati, e nessuno dei due deve aver ancora pretese sull'altro.
> Pian pianino la cosa sta funzionando, ma purtroppo ci sono intoppi come la mia cazzata di stamattina che non è altro che specchio della mia nostalgia di qualcosa che coscientemente so non esistere più da parecchio.
> L'ho portata io a parlarne.


Bene allora dimmi perche' diamine devi portare tua moglie a parlarti delle corna che ti stanno per spuntare? Non so vuoi darle la benedizione?
Se e' quello che vuoi devi stracafottertene della comunicazione ed esternazione di certe stronzate da parte sua... sinceramente non si capisce quello che vuoi, o meglio si capisce ma poi fai tutt'altro e ti comporti come se t'interessasse.

_'nzomma_ o fuori o dentro a mezzo si fanno solo casini


----------



## Iris (16 Dicembre 2009)

Evidentemente ci sono uomini ai quali piace essere umiliati.  De gustibus.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma se ormai siete separati in casa, perchè dormite nello stesso letto? perchè non ti fai una bella stanza/depandance nel giardino?
> perchè le mandi sms come stamattina?
> perchè nel letto vi cercate?
> perchè lei continua a provocarti sperando di ottenere chissàcosa (mi permetto di suggerire ai senza parole la definizione 'confusa' per questa donna... per ora può pure andar bene.....)?


Le nostre radici sono cresciute vicinissime per 26 anni, adesso districarle non è così facile come a parole. Siamo fragilissi tutti e due, e per fortuna comunque ci vogliamo bene. L'attrazione fisica è sempre stata fortissima, anche se adesso istintivamente io devo lottare contro il fantasma del "maschio rivale", molto più giovane ed a quanto ho capito pure parecchio in gamba. Sono stupidi istinti, ma cazzo se sono forti!
Lei non provoca affatto. Finchè non la faccio parlare io, lei tace. E dopo tanti anni di silenzio, vista la situazione, preferisco sentire anche cose dolorose, ma vere.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bene allora dimmi perche' diamine devi portare tua moglie a parlarti delle corna che ti stanno per spuntare? Non so vuoi darle la benedizione?
> Se e' quello che vuoi devi stracafottertene della comunicazione ed esternazione di certe stronzate da parte sua... sinceramente non si capisce quello che vuoi, o meglio si capisce ma poi fai tutt'altro e ti comporti come se t'interessasse.
> 
> _'nzomma_ o fuori o dentro a mezzo si fanno solo casini


 m'hanno insegnato a non fidarmi delle parole ma dei gesti.
A parole alce vuol fare il separato.
A fatti... vuole stare con lei. 
Io sono confusa.
E penso che se lei lo è la metà di quanto lo sono io..... stanno a cavallo!


----------



## Grande82 (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Le nostre radici sono cresciute vicinissime per 26 anni, adesso districarle non è così facile come a parole. Siamo fragilissi tutti e due, e per fortuna comunque ci vogliamo bene. L'attrazione fisica è sempre stata fortissima, anche se adesso istintivamente io devo lottare contro il fantasma del "maschio rivale", molto più giovane ed a quanto ho capito pure parecchio in gamba. Sono stupidi istinti, ma cazzo se sono forti!
> Lei non provoca affatto. Finchè non la faccio parlare io, lei tace. E dopo tanti anni di silenzio, vista la situazione, preferisco sentire anche cose dolorose, ma vere.


 Alce, non mi rispondi.
Perchè non ti fai una cameretta tutta per te e mandi a quel paese il dialogo cercando un'autonomia da separato??!?!?!?

Sempre più credo che tu non ti separi non per i soldi o per tuo figlio, ma perchè non sei pronto affatto.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> m'hanno insegnato a non fidarmi delle parole ma dei gesti.
> A parole alce vuol fare il separato.
> A fatti... vuole stare con lei.
> Io sono confusa.
> *E penso che se lei lo è la metà di quanto lo sono io..... stanno a cavallo*!


Sinceramente io sarei molto seccata... non capisco come neanche lei riesca a pronunciare la fatidica frase "Si ma tu che cosa vuoi?"


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Evidentemente ci sono uomini ai quali piace essere umiliati. De gustibus.


Fai torto a te stessa, se ti abbandoni a certe facili conclusioni.
Ci sono uomini che combattono con le armi contro altri uomini, altri che combattono con la coscienza contro gli istinti.
Se quella che tu chiami umiliazione è una cosa giusta, ben venga l'umiliazione, me ne sento onorato. Il mo senso di giustizia vuole andare oltre i miei interessi personali. Il giusto è tale a prescindere da me. Pi posso sbgliarmi, come faccio spesso, ma sicuramente non farò mai lo sbagli di abbandonarmi allo stereotipo del decisionista: è un tipo di bestia umana che mi fa orrore tanto quanto il pecorone al pascolo.


----------



## Iris (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Le nostre radici sono cresciute vicinissime per 26 anni, adesso districarle non è così facile come a parole. Siamo fragilissi tutti e due, e per fortuna comunque ci vogliamo bene. L'attrazione fisica è sempre stata fortissima, anche se adesso istintivamente io devo lottare contro il fantasma del "maschio rivale", molto più giovane ed a quanto ho capito pure parecchio in gamba. Sono stupidi istinti, ma cazzo se sono forti!
> Lei non provoca affatto. Finchè non la faccio parlare io, lei tace. E dopo tanti anni di silenzio, vista la situazione, preferisco sentire anche cose dolorose, ma vere.


Potete continuare a scopare pure vivendo in case diverse.
Non mi pare che per lei sia un problema. Evitate la convivenza (che è francamente una rottura) e quando vi va date sfogo ai vostri istinti ormonali.
Nlon è mica vietato, e mi pare molto consono alla natura di tua moglie.


----------



## Iris (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Fai torto a te stessa, se ti abbandoni a certe facili conclusioni.
> Ci sono uomini che combattono con le armi contro altri uomini, altri che combattono con la coscienza contro gli istinti.
> Se quella che tu chiami umiliazione è una cosa giusta, ben venga l'umiliazione, me ne sento onorato. Il mo senso di giustizia vuole andare oltre i miei interessi personali. Il giusto è tale a prescindere da me. Pi posso sbgliarmi, come faccio spesso, ma sicuramente non farò mai lo sbagli di abbandonarmi allo stereotipo del decisionista: è un tipo di bestia umana che mi fa orrore tanto quanto il pecorone al pascolo.


Con tutto il rispetto non si capisce quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Fai torto a te stessa, se ti abbandoni a certe facili conclusioni.
> Ci sono uomini che combattono con le armi contro altri uomini, altri che combattono con la coscienza contro gli istinti.
> Se quella che tu chiami umiliazione è una cosa giusta, ben venga l'umiliazione, me ne sento onorato. Il mo senso di giustizia vuole andare oltre i miei interessi personali. Il giusto è tale a prescindere da me. Pi posso sbgliarmi, come faccio spesso, ma sicuramente non farò mai lo sbagli di abbandonarmi allo stereotipo del decisionista: è un tipo di bestia umana che mi fa orrore tanto quanto il pecorone al pascolo.


 non capisco contro chi o cosa tu combatta, però....


----------



## Iris (16 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non capisco contro chi o cosa tu combatta, però....


 E' quello che dico io.


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2009)

*SInceramente*

Alce io provo simpatia per te....però credimi legger tutto questo è straziante.....!!Finiscono matrimoni di 40 anni....e purtroppo Alce è finito anche il tuo....!Capisco 26anni insieme non si possono e non devono esser cancellati....ma andar avanti così è penoso!!!é irrimediabilmente finita alce....prendine atto...ritrova te stesso e un minimo di amor proprio!Sei una persona in gamba....e le persone in gamba capiscono cos'è un inutile accanimento terapeutico!Non si può aver un futuro con qualcuno perchè c'è stato un passato.....!


----------



## Iris (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce, mi pare che tu stia cercando di nobilitare una situazione che non è per niente nobile.
Per questo dicevo, de gustibus, non giudico.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Fai torto a te stessa, se ti abbandoni a certe facili conclusioni.
> Ci sono uomini che combattono con le armi contro altri uomini, altri che combattono con la coscienza contro gli istinti.
> Se quella che tu chiami umiliazione è una cosa giusta, ben venga l'umiliazione, me ne sento onorato. Il mo senso di giustizia vuole andare oltre i miei interessi personali. Il giusto è tale a prescindere da me. Pi posso sbgliarmi, come faccio spesso, ma sicuramente non farò mai lo sbagli di abbandonarmi allo stereotipo del decisionista: è un tipo di bestia umana che mi fa orrore tanto quanto il pecorone al pascolo.


Mah il decisionista non e' uno stereotipo e' una razza in via d'estinzione.
Ma tu pensi che il tipo di lotta che fai sia il tipo di lotta che voglia tua moglie?
Per quello che leggo credo proprio di no... pero' bisognerebbe sentire la sua campana


----------



## Grande82 (16 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Potete continuare a scopare pure vivendo in case diverse.
> Non mi pare che per lei sia un problema. Evitate la convivenza (che è francamente una rottura) e quando vi va date sfogo ai vostri istinti ormonali.
> Nlon è mica vietato, e mi pare molto consono alla natura di tua moglie.


 sbaglierò, ma davvero non credo sia una questione di sesso per nessuno dei due.
Credo che sul serio alce si sia tanto arrovellato su come fare e cosa fare che, avendo ormai deciso di restare a casa (per i soldi e per il figlio, dice), non riesca più a mettersi in discussione su questo... e quindi non è in grado di valutare la siuazione guardandola nell'insieme come noi. 
Allo stesso modo penso che lei sia seriamente confusa e abbastanza viziata da poter credere che questo stato... sia un equilibrio... quando invece è una bomba nucleare prossima all'esplosione!!! 
Quale sarà la prossima? le chiederai se è andata col nuovo corteggiatorE? E lei ti racconterà le posizioni!?!?!? 
Alce, sul serio, prova ad analizzarla come se accadesse ad un altro: uomo tradito, dopo anni di non-comunicazione per gravi difficoltà di coppia, donna confusa, dopo mesi, anzi, dopo anni! Uomo che ancora resta a casa. Sesso sporadico. Racconti di nuove eventuali relazioni. E' uno scenario ai limiti dell'improbabile! Se non fossi tu, diremmo che sei un fake, ti rendi conto?


----------



## Grande82 (16 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alce io provo simpatia per te....però credimi legger tutto questo è straziante.....!!Finiscono matrimoni di 40 anni....e purtroppo Alce è finito anche il tuo....!Capisco 26anni insieme non si possono e non devono esser cancellati....ma andar avanti così è penoso!!!é irrimediabilmente finita alce....prendine atto...ritrova te stesso e un minimo di amor proprio!Sei una persona in gamba....e le persone in gamba capiscono cos'è un inutile accanimento terapeutico!*Non si può aver un futuro con qualcuno perchè c'è stato un passato*.....!


 marò, mi tocca quotarti e segnarmi questa frase!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2009)

*Caro Alce,*

Ti capisco.
Ma io ho agito diversamente.
Ho temporeggiato, quello che tu scrivi nel primo post, io l'ho affrontato mercoledì notte, dopo che sono rincasato alle 23, e nel tardo pomeriggio avevo fatto ciò che dovevo fare. 

Alce, mi sono infilato nel letto e mi immaginavo di essere il Duce...quel giorno: " L'ora delle decisioni improrogabili è giunta" oppure Hitler, quando ha ordinato la distruzione di Varsavia. 

Tanto mi è scoppiata dentro la libertà di non essere mai più preso solo per quegli ormoni. 

Ne è nata penso una cosa mostruosa ma va ben così.

Nel Day After, la calma piatta delle macerie. Dove contemplo freddo e secco, il cumulo di macerie. 

Dentro di me non nasce rancore, nè astio.
Ma quando chiudo, chiudo. 
Divento indifferente.

Alce, non è giusto permettere a chicchessia di "condizionare" a tal punto la nostra vita.

é vero Alce, tira più un pel di, ma è pur sempre vero che la cosina ce l'hanno tutte. Ergo?


----------



## Iris (16 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mah il decisionista non e' uno stereotipo e' una razza in via d'estinzione.
> Ma tu pensi che il tipo di lotta che fai sia il tipo di lotta che voglia tua moglie?
> Per quello che leggo credo proprio di no... pero' bisognerebbe sentire la sua campana


Ma poi mi pare che qui il decisionismo non c'entri per niente.
Da come alce descrive la coppia, il loro non mi sembra unmatrimonio, ma un'unione di due animali in calore che si strofinano all'occorrenza.Benissimo. Ma allora che non si pretenda dialogo


----------



## Grande82 (16 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti capisco.
> Ma io ho agito diversamente.
> Ho temporeggiato, quello che tu scrivi nel primo post, io l'ho affrontato mercoledì notte, dopo che sono rincasato alle 23, e nel tardo pomeriggio avevo fatto ciò che dovevo fare.
> 
> ...


 volgare, inutile, noioso e..... ..... .... parli ancora di te!!!!!! BASTA! :sonar:


----------



## Lettrice (16 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma poi mi pare che qui il decisionismo non c'entri per niente.
> Da come alce descrive la coppia, il loro non mi sembra unmatrimonio, ma un'unione di due animali in calore che si strofinano all'occorrenza.Benissimo. Ma allora che non si pretenda dialogo


Ti giuro che a me sembra il contrario... due persone che si ostinano a parlare invece che farsi una gran trombata da animali:carneval:

Non ce l'ho fatta...l'ho scritto... Alce se vuoi lo levo


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2009)

*Poi ovvio...*

Lei è sempre mia moglie.
Ma dato che non mi ama, io ci sarò solo per le necessità.
Vuoi parlarmi ?
Ok.
Ma devono essere cose importanti.
Non ho più certo tempo per cazzate.
Non ho tempo nè voglia di essere solo un riempisolitudine.

Piuttosto che si compri un barboncino. 

Alce, prova tu a chiedere a lei, 
poi dimmi come va...

Almeno ti togli la soddisfazione di sentirti dire: NO.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Alce, non mi rispondi.
> Perchè non ti fai una cameretta tutta per te e mandi a quel paese il dialogo cercando un'autonomia da separato??!?!?!?
> 
> Sempre più credo che tu non ti separi non per i soldi o per tuo figlio, ma perchè non sei pronto affatto.


Scusa, ma hai scoperto l'acqua calda. Certo che non sono preparato, ma in attesa non sto con le mani in mano e nello stesso tempo non pianto la tenda in giardino (stamattina -4). Separare le camere non è semplice: sto preparando la mansarda per nostro figlio, ma col tempo che ho ci metterò parecchi mesi. Per tanto così tanto vale andarsene del tutto. Ho un amico che mi lascerebbe una casa intera a disposizione, gratis, quindi! Nel frattempo vorrei farvi capire che comunque io e mia moglie andiamo daccordo, si vive normalmente la giornata, si prendono decisioni insieme, ci si azzanna raramente e solo per "avvertimento".
Ma questo non basta né a me né a lei, quindi per onestà sarebbe ipocrita dirsi ancora una coppia quando la testa viaggia altrove. Io attualmente non ho mire né contatti particolari, ma prima o poi arriveranno, e non ho nessuna intenzione di trovarmi ancora con il peso di un rapporto morto da tempo che mi impedisce di vivere la mia vita. Come non voglio rinunciare, non posso certo impedire. Quindi bisogna dirsi le cose apertamente, per onestà e chiarezza.
ragazzi, a parte un certo tipo di sofferenza, a parte alcune azioni e/o reazioni infantili, io e mia moglie siamo due persone mature. Che ci crediate o no.


----------



## Iris (16 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti giuro che a me sembra il contrario... due persone che si ostinano a parlare invece che farsi una gran trombata da animali:carneval:
> 
> Non ce l'ho fatta...l'ho scritto... Alce se vuoi lo levo


Io invece avevo capito che si trombava...ma neanche quello?
Ma alloraxperchè Alce rimane con la moglie?


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Alce, mi pare che tu stia cercando di nobilitare una situazione che non è per niente nobile.
> Per questo dicevo, de gustibus, non giudico.


alla luce di quello che ho letto oggi la penso anch'io così.
alce sembra sempre orgoglioso della bellezza di sua moglie ed è come se pensasse di non meritarla..
in realtà è lei che non merita tanta abnegazione .tutte noi frequentiamo tanta gente, uomini che ci provano...ma se amiamo il nostrouomo, se lo rispettiamo...
non diamo adito a nessun tipo di fraintendimento , tantomeno giochiamo alle seduttrici da strapazzo
bruttine, carine e stragnocche


----------



## Iris (16 Dicembre 2009)

Ma voi lo capite quel che scrive contepinceton? Io no.


----------



## Iris (16 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> alla luce di quello che ho letto oggi la penso anch'io così.
> alce sembra sempre orgoglioso della bellezza di sua moglie ed è come se pensasse di non meritarla..
> in realtà è lei che non merita tanta abnegazione .tutte noi frequentiamo tanta gente, uomini che ci provano...ma se amiamo il nostrouomo, se lo rispettiamo...
> non diamo adito a nessun tipo di fraintendimento , tantomeno giochiamo alle seduttrici da strapazzo
> bruttine, carine e stragnocche


Ecco.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Scusa, ma hai scoperto l'acqua calda. Certo che non sono preparato, ma in attesa non sto con le mani in mano e nello stesso tempo non pianto la tenda in giardino (stamattina -4). Separare le camere non è semplice: sto preparando la mansarda per nostro figlio, ma col tempo che ho ci metterò parecchi mesi. Per tanto così tanto vale andarsene del tutto. Ho un amico che mi lascerebbe una casa intera a disposizione, gratis, quindi! Nel frattempo vorrei farvi capire che comunque io e mia moglie andiamo daccordo, si vive normalmente la giornata, si prendono decisioni insieme, ci si azzanna raramente e solo per "avvertimento".
> Ma questo non basta né a me né a lei, quindi per onestà sarebbe ipocrita dirsi ancora una coppia quando la testa viaggia altrove. Io attualmente non ho mire né contatti particolari, ma prima o poi arriveranno, e non ho nessuna intenzione di trovarmi ancora con il peso di un rapporto morto da tempo che mi impedisce di vivere la mia vita. Come non voglio rinunciare, non posso certo impedire. Quindi bisogna dirsi le cose apertamente, per onestà e chiarezza.
> ragazzi, a parte un certo tipo di sofferenza, a parte alcune azioni e/o reazioni infantili, io e mia moglie siamo due persone mature. Che ci crediate o no.


 alce, sei contraddittorio.
dici che non sei pronto, ma se si prospetta altro prendi armi e bagagli e vai.
Bè, sono sue cose contraddittorie. che siate una buona coppia, non ne dubito, ma non basta a giustificare il farsi del male così come avete fatto stanotte.
Se vuoi questi chiarimenti, se vuoi parlare fino a notte fonda, se vuoi chiarire e sapere anche le cose raccapriccianti, deve almeno valerne la pena, devi avere uno scopo....


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti giuro che a me sembra il contrario... due persone che si ostinano a parlare invece che farsi una gran trombata da animali:carneval:
> 
> Non ce l'ho fatta...l'ho scritto... Alce se vuoi lo levo


Mi spiace deluderti, ma si tromba come facoceri. Molto più di un tempo.
IL limite è dettato solo da alcuni, per fortuna rari e spesso solo temporanei cedimenti al "fantasma".
Ma non basta. Almeno, a me non basta (a lei forse si, chissà....?)


----------



## Lettrice (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi spiace deluderti, ma si tromba come facoceri. Molto più di un tempo.
> IL limite è dettato solo da alcuni, per fortuna rari e spesso solo temporanei cedimenti al "fantasma".
> Ma non basta. Almeno, a me non basta (a lei forse si, chissà....?)


Meno male!...avevo capito proprio male...almeno questo Alce:up:


----------



## Iris (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi spiace deluderti, ma si tromba come facoceri. Molto più di un tempo.
> IL limite è dettato solo da alcuni, per fortuna rari e spesso solo temporanei cedimenti al "fantasma".
> Ma non basta. Almeno, a me non basta (a lei forse si, chissà....?)


Da separati vi verrà meglio. Lei ti tratterà come un amante e non come un marito. vedrai che svolta!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> volgare, inutile, noioso e..... ..... .... parli ancora di te!!!!!! BASTA! :sonar:


Sentimi carina:
Io mi sento di argomentare solo su cose che ho provato in prima persona. Facile insegnare la vita agli altri senza essere passati per certe cose. Sono così solo frasi fatte che non hanno nessuna attinenza con la realtà. Tu puoi solo portare la tua esperienza. E qui mi riallaccio al falso ideologico: le donne tradite " non possono" parlare degli amanti. 
Si fanno solo un film in testa, e nulla sanno. 
Possono parlare di "amanti" solo chi è stato amante di qualcuno. 
Ovvio...se non la si pensa come te, tu ti incazzi.
Ma ti posso garantire che molte donne hanno difficoltà diverse dalle tue.
Per esempio, so anch'io che tu non sai apprezzare la fatica di vivere in un certo contesto come Quenty...posso capirlo.
Partorisci e vedi come cambi opinione. Ok?

HO TUTTO IL DIRITTO DI DIRE AD ALCE COME IO HO AGITO IN UNA SITUAZIONE ANALOGA ALLA SUA...

E se hai qualcosa contro di me, incontriamoci e chiariamoci de visu e de auditu. ok?

Facile gettare i sassolini per di dietro, gettando sempre merda addosso agli altri...

Stai calmina che non è aria in questi giorni...ma se vuoi, quando vuoi e dove vuoi.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sentimi carina:
> Io mi sento di argomentare solo su cose che ho provato in prima persona. Facile insegnare la vita agli altri senza essere passati per certe cose. Sono così solo frasi fatte che non hanno nessuna attinenza con la realtà. Tu puoi solo portare la tua esperienza. E qui mi riallaccio al falso ideologico: le donne tradite " non possono" parlare degli amanti.
> Si fanno solo un film in testa, e nulla sanno.
> Possono parlare di "amanti" solo chi è stato amante di qualcuno.
> ...


 guarda, davvero, puoi portare le tue esperienze quanto vuoi, basta che si capisca cosa vuoi dire ad alce o a chiunque altro, perchè, ti assicuro, non si capisce. Leggo la tua esperienza (e non sempre capisco bene, ma vabbè) ma non capisco davvero che tipo di consigli vuoi dare. E comunque i consigli puoi darli pure senza raccontarci tutta la tua vita o ogni tua conversazione....


----------



## Verena67 (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce, non sei un coglione.
Ma sei uno zerbino, il che forse è peggio.

Lascia tua moglie al "tipo alto bello e convivente" e rifatti una vita CON DIGNITA'!!!

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> alce, sei contraddittorio.
> dici che non sei pronto, ma se si prospetta altro prendi armi e bagagli e vai.
> Bè, sono sue cose contraddittorie. che siate una buona coppia, non ne dubito, ma non basta a giustificare il farsi del male così come avete fatto stanotte.
> Se vuoi questi chiarimenti, se vuoi parlare fino a notte fonda, se vuoi chiarire e sapere anche le cose raccapriccianti, deve almeno valerne la pena, devi avere uno scopo....


Non mi sono spiegato.
Non sono pronto, per mille motivi, e mi spaventa l'idea che un'eventuale "altra" arrivi prima che il mio equilibrio si rinfranchi a sufficienza. Non sto aspettando il treno, che se arriva devo saltarci su a tutti i costi, ma vorrei arrivare comunque col dovuto anticipo.
Stanotte non abbiamo fatto chissà cosa di raccapricciante, abbiamo fatto solo una, per cos' dire, "prova di rapporto di amicizia", partendo dal desiderio di entrambi di accettare l'altro sul serio, e non solo a parole. Stiamo in questo modo, ed in altri, certo, preparandoci entrambi per quando a tutti gli effetti uno dei due si troverà nelle condizioni di voler davvero spiccare il volo ed allontanarsi da casa. Io non credere che non l'abbia messa alle strette. L'anno scorso ho fatto decine di serate uscendo dichiaratamente con una mia amica, anche qualche domenica, in giro in moto, o a fare il bagno, alle terme etc. Apertamente, senza sotterfugi. Io accetto, lei devve accettare. Non come concessione, ma come riconoscimento di "non più diritto d'ingerenza".
Lo scopo è questo, non i "pruriti", dai!


----------



## Grande82 (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegato.
> Non sono pronto, per mille motivi, e mi spaventa l'idea che un'eventuale "altra" arrivi prima che il mio equilibrio si rinfranchi a sufficienza. Non sto aspettando il treno, che se arriva devo saltarci su a tutti i costi, ma vorrei arrivare comunque col dovuto anticipo.
> Stanotte non abbiamo fatto chissà cosa di raccapricciante, abbiamo fatto solo una, per cos' dire, "prova di rapporto di amicizia", partendo dal desiderio di entrambi di accettare l'altro sul serio, e non solo a parole. Stiamo in questo modo, ed in altri, certo, preparandoci entrambi per quando a tutti gli effetti uno dei due si troverà nelle condizioni di voler davvero spiccare il volo ed allontanarsi da casa. Io non credere che non l'abbia messa alle strette. L'anno scorso ho fatto decine di serate uscendo dichiaratamente con una mia amica, anche qualche domenica, in giro in moto, o a fare il bagno, alle terme etc. Apertamente, senza sotterfugi. Io accetto, lei devve accettare. Non come concessione, ma come riconoscimento di "non più diritto d'ingerenza".
> Lo scopo è questo, non i "pruriti", dai!


 lo scopo è rimanere amici.... e per rimanere amici ci si deve raccontare i dettagli della vita intima? Condividete un figlio, e capisco che non dobbiare essere nemici. Ma nemmeno così, onestamente, mi pare sano.
Voler dire e sapere tutto della vita intima dell'altro mi pare un'invadenza masochista non da poco.

(noto che intendi l'uscire con un'altra un modo per metterla alle strette e per farla quindi agire, in qualche modo. non potrebbe essere che il suo parlarti di un altro sia per lo stesso scopo!?!?!? che lei voglia un tuo agire? )


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Da separati vi verrà meglio. Lei ti tratterà come un amante e non come un marito. vedrai che svolta!!!!


Si, certo, lo consigliano tutti i sessuologi: separatevi, vedrete che trombate, altro che Viagra!

(Cacchio, Siffredi e Centolance sono sposati! Se si separano cosa fanno: li si considerano come armi di distruzione di massa?)


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, certo, lo consigliano tutti i sessuologi: separatevi, vedrete che trombate, altro che Viagra!
> 
> (Cacchio, Siffredi e Centolance sono sposati! Se si separano cosa fanno: li si considerano come armi di distruzione di massa?)


ma a voi n on manca il sesso ma il rispetto e la solidità sentimentale


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> lo scopo è rimanere amici.... e per rimanere amici ci si deve raccontare i dettagli della vita intima? Condividete un figlio, e capisco che non dobbiare essere nemici. Ma nemmeno così, onestamente, mi pare sano.
> Voler dire e sapere tutto della vita intima dell'altro mi pare un'invadenza masochista non da poco.
> 
> (noto che intendi l'uscire con un'altra un modo per metterla alle strette e per farla quindi agire, in qualche modo. non potrebbe essere che il suo parlarti di un altro sia per lo stesso scopo!?!?!? che lei voglia un tuo agire? )


Cacchio, sei di coccio, eh!
Ti ho già detto e ripetuto che lei parla solo perchè IO la faccio parlare. Non c'è nessun secondo fine, anzi, un certo imbarazzo (fino ad un certo punto, poi, quando mi vede sereno, a volte la fa fuori dal vaso con qualche frase che mi piega in due come un calcio).
Io sono uscito ed esco con alcune mie amiche perchè mi andava e mi va di farlo, e la cosa dimostra tanto a lei quanto a me che è necessaria reciprocità del rispetto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Alce, non sei un coglione.
> Ma sei uno zerbino, il che forse è peggio.
> 
> Lascia tua moglie al "tipo alto bello e convivente" e rifatti una vita CON DIGNITA'!!!
> ...


Vere, con tutto il bene ed il rispetto che meriti: se queste sono le tue uscite, per favore, evitale. Sono segno del fatto che non hai letto, o che non hai voluto capire.
Gli zerbini sono fatti in ben altra maniera. Io posso essere debole, ora, ma sono orgoglioso del lavoro che ho fatto in questi due anni. Ripeto, non so quanti uomini ne sarebbero stati capaci.


----------



## Mari' (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce, tua moglie sa che scrivi/racconti in questo sito?


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Grande e Conte:
Non voglio noie, nel mio locale!
Se dovete sparare sul pianista, prima portatelo fuori.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Alce, tua moglie sa che scrivi/racconti in questo sito?


Si, da sempre, ma lei non usa pc né ne ha a disposizione fuorché il mio o quello di nostro figlio.


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2009)

Siete in collusione, uscirne è difficile. Poi l'attrazione sessuale complica ancora di più. Ma bisogna prendere una decisione. Tua moglie potrebbe avere un amante e continuare a confidarsi con te, e magari nel nome dei vecchi tempi... Non si fa così, non si fa. Forse invitarla a confrontarsi qui potrebbe servire, pensaci.


----------



## Mari' (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, da sempre, ma lei non usa pc né ne ha a disposizione fuorché il mio o quello di nostro figlio.


Non hai mai avuto il sospetto che lei ti possa leggerti?


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non hai mai avuto il sospetto che lei ti possa leggerti?


L'ho incitata più volte a farlo, ma non fa per lei. Se avesse letto, credo che alcuni comportamenti sarebbero stati diversi, non necesariamente migliori.


----------



## Iris (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, certo, lo consigliano tutti i sessuologi: separatevi, vedrete che trombate, altro che Viagra!
> 
> (Cacchio, Siffredi e Centolance sono sposati! Se si separano cosa fanno: li si considerano come armi di distruzione di massa?)


 
Alce, sto cercando di usare un pò di ironia in una situazione che è da soffocamento.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> volgare, inutile, noioso e..... ..... .... parli ancora di te!!!!!! BASTA! :sonar:


aleeeee ooh ooh

(e peraltro manco si capisce che dice)


----------



## Grande82 (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cacchio, sei di coccio, eh!
> Ti ho già detto e ripetuto che lei parla solo perchè IO la faccio parlare. Non c'è nessun secondo fine, anzi, un certo imbarazzo (fino ad un certo punto, poi, quando mi vede sereno, a volte la fa fuori dal vaso con qualche frase che mi piega in due come un calcio).
> Io sono uscito ed esco con alcune mie amiche perchè mi andava e mi va di farlo, e la cosa dimostra tanto a lei quanto a me che è necessaria reciprocità del rispetto.


 ma l'hai detto tu che sei uscito con quella per metterla alle strette!!! 

E comunque se le sue frasi possono piegarti in due non credo che ti sia indifferente e tu cerchi solo amicizia e un pò di sesso!!
So che ti innervosisci perchè insisto, ma davvero, come la racconti tu non torna!


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> aleeeee ooh ooh
> 
> (e peraltro manco si capisce che dice)


Perchè così prevenute?


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Lei: (dopo l'sms postato in pagina 1)

“Sono certa che possiamo farcela, perchè non ti lascerò mai più. Solo il legame che c’è tra noi è speciale e forte. Si, si, si.
Ma voglio una promessa: non parliamo più di….."

Io:

"Dovrai purtroppo accettare qualche mio momento di debolezza, ti posso giurare che ho sempre fatto di tutto per evitare incidenti, ma ricordati che le ferite sono profonde, ed io sono solo un uomo, non un santo. Ho paura, ne ho tanta, devi, devi, devi aiutarmi, da solo non ce la posso assolutamente fare. Sono fragile, stano sfiduciato. Voglio venir fuori da questa mi a condizione, e probabilmente ne uscirei lo stesso, ma il lavoro che dovrei fare è diverso da solo o con te. Fai molto bene i tuoi conti, io non accetterò mai più che sia tu a decidere quali sono i miei sentimenti.
Apertura, sincerità, comprensione, rispetto. Io  te li offro, sei disposta a ricambiarli?"

Lei: 

"Si, sei la mia vita. Sono sincera, dal profondo."

Io:

"Quante volte mi hai risposto così, e quando ti ho chiesto aiuto non hai fatto nulla? Decine.
Ti ripeto: ho paura, non mi posso perettere un altro crollo.
Non ti voglio obbligare a nulla se non a non mentirmi e non usarmi più. Pensaci bene, mentre torni a casa."

Lo so, ragazzi, è deprimente, ma vediamo come va. Ormai la frittata è fatta già da stamattina.


----------



## Iris (16 Dicembre 2009)

Deprimente e disperante.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> alla luce di quello che ho letto oggi la penso anch'io così.
> alce sembra sempre orgoglioso della bellezza di sua moglie ed è come se pensasse di non meritarla..
> in realtà è lei che non merita tanta abnegazione .*tutte noi frequentiamo tanta gente, uomini che ci provano...ma se amiamo il nostrouomo, se lo rispettiamo...*
> *non diamo adito a nessun tipo di fraintendimento , tantomeno giochiamo alle seduttrici da strapazzo*
> *bruttine, carine e stragnocche*


straquoto con sangue (e con stragnocchitudine perplessa)

ma mi viene il dubbio che l'orgoglio di alce sia stato il veleno della coppia

e a 45 anni il salto della cavallina assurge al ridicolo

questa donna fa un po' pena nella sua adolescenzialità
sembra contemplare non traguardi raggiunti ma vuoti mai colmati


----------



## Grande82 (16 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Perchè così prevenute?


 prevenuto è chi parla prima. io ho parlato dopo.


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2009)

*Minerva*

Da quando ha riaperto il forum....condivido ogni tuo scritto:RICHIUDETELO AL PI§ PRESTO......!!:mexican:


----------



## Grande82 (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lei: (dopo l'sms postato in pagina 1)
> 
> “Sono certa che possiamo farcela, perchè non ti lascerò mai più. Solo il legame che c’è tra noi è speciale e forte. Si, si, si.
> Ma voglio una promessa: non parliamo più di….."
> ...


 bè, mi paiono le parole di un nuovo inizio!
Se le cose stanno così, e se vuoi riprovare, ti consiglierei di mandare stasera tuo figlio dai nonni, dire in ufficio che domani non puoi andare, e prepararti ad una lunga notte di parole, confessioni e chiarimenti.
Se aspetti potreste perdere l'attimo.
Poi vedi tu, per carità... ma a me pare che ci tieni eccome!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma l'hai detto tu che sei uscito con quella per metterla alle strette!!!
> 
> E comunque se le sue frasi possono piegarti in due non credo che ti sia indifferente e tu cerchi solo amicizia e un pò di sesso!!
> So che ti innervosisci perchè insisto, ma davvero, come la racconti tu non torna!


 leinonmièindifferenteperlamiseriamanellostessotempounrapportod'amoreèfattoinunaltromodoooooooo.
Le frasi non mi colpiscono nei sentimenti, ma nello stupidissimo, fastidiosissimo, odioso orgoglio maschile, ben più forte di quello che mai potessi temere!
La frase di ieri è stata, (dopo che io causa discorso le ho detto che da quanto mi aveva lasciato intendere il tipo doveva essere pure tosto a letto, forte pure dei 14 anni meno di me, magari):
_"Però una volta sono riuscita a smontarlo"._ Ora, sempre mosso da orgoglio maschile, devo dire che lei me non mi ha mai smontato in 26 anni, ma l'immagine mentale che la frase ha suscitato mi ha comunque tolto il respiro. Le ho detto: ok confidenza, ma vacci piano.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> leinonmièindifferenteperlamiseriamanellostessotempounrapportod'amoreèfattoinunaltromodoooooooo.
> Le frasi non mi colpiscono nei sentimenti, ma nello stupidissimo, fastidiosissimo, odioso orgoglio maschile, ben più forte di quello che mai potessi temere!
> La frase di ieri è stata, (dopo che io causa discorso le ho detto che da quanto mi aveva lasciato intendere il tipo doveva essere pure tosto a letto, forte pure dei 14 anni meno di me, magari):
> _"Però una volta sono riuscita a smontarlo"._ Ora, sempre mosso da orgoglio maschile, devo dire che lei me non mi ha mai smontato in 26 anni, ma l'immagine mentale che la frase ha suscitato mi ha comunque tolto il respiro. Le ho detto: ok confidenza, ma vacci piano.


 oddio.


----------



## Anna A (16 Dicembre 2009)

*va bè macerie..*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti capisco.
> Ma io ho agito diversamente.
> Ho temporeggiato, quello che tu scrivi nel primo post, io l'ho affrontato mercoledì notte, dopo che sono rincasato alle 23, e nel tardo pomeriggio avevo fatto ciò che dovevo fare.
> 
> ...


talmente tante macerie che sei ancora a casa con tua moglie..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> bè, mi paiono le parole di un nuovo inizio!
> Se le cose stanno così, e se vuoi riprovare, ti consiglierei di mandare stasera tuo figlio dai nonni, dire in ufficio che domani non puoi andare, e prepararti ad una lunga notte di parole, confessioni e chiarimenti.
> Se aspetti potreste perdere l'attimo.
> Poi vedi tu, per carità... ma a me pare che ci tieni eccome!!!


Io adesso invece mi sento come davanti ad un rapporto tra adolescenti, nel periodo che si mettono insieme ma non hanno ancora capito il perchè.


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lei: (dopo l'sms postato in pagina 1)
> 
> “Sono certa che possiamo farcela, perchè non ti lascerò mai più. Solo il legame che c’è tra noi è speciale e forte. Si, si, si.
> Ma voglio una promessa: non parliamo più di….."
> ...


arriva sempre un momento in cui mi pento di entrare nella vita della gente .
ti auguro di farcela, davvero


----------



## Verena67 (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vere, con tutto il bene ed il rispetto che meriti: se queste sono le tue uscite, per favore, evitale. Sono segno del fatto che non hai letto, o che non hai voluto capire.
> Gli zerbini sono fatti in ben altra maniera. Io posso essere debole, ora, ma sono orgoglioso del lavoro che ho fatto in questi due anni. Ripeto, non so quanti uomini ne sarebbero stati capaci.



Scusa, ma COME TI PERMETTI di giudicare le mie USCITE? Prima apri thread sul tuo traballantissimo amtrimonio, e poi ti si puo' dire solo quello che vuoi sentirti dire?!

Ma allora scusa apriti un BLOG e sfogati. Nessuno ti darà fastidio.

Ti leggo da anni, e il leit motiv tuo è SEMPRE LO STESSO.

Tua moglie CHIARAMENTE non ti ama, CHIARAMENTE sogna un altro tipo di compagno, CHIARAMENTE quel compagno non sei tu.

Vuoi accettare questo fatto con dignità?!?

Il lavoro su te stesso ci sta tutto ed è dignitoso, ma non è DIGNITOSO farsi dire dalla madre del proprio figlio, nel proprio letto coniugale,  DA ANNI, quelle cose!!

L'avessi fatto io, mio marito fuori dalla finestra mi avrebbe lanciato, e con ragione!


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, ma COME TI PERMETTI di giudicare le mie USCITE? Prima apri thread sul tuo traballantissimo amtrimonio, e poi ti si puo' dire solo quello che vuoi sentirti dire?!
> 
> Ma allora scusa apriti un BLOG e sfogati. Nessuno ti darà fastidio.
> 
> ...


di chiaro in assoluto solo a leggre quattro righe io non vedo mai nulla



l'ultima parte non posso che condividerla, però


----------



## Verena67 (16 Dicembre 2009)

il contrario è l'infinito sbrodolamento che va tanto di moda su questo forum.

A casa mia una donna che nel letto coniugale discute strategie seduttive ("Gliela faccio sospirare perché quello là è un mandrillone") è tutto fuorché intenzionata a lavorare sul SUO matrimonio.


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il contrario è l'infinito sbrodolamento che va tanto di moda su questo forum.
> 
> A casa mia una donna che nel letto coniugale discute strategie seduttive ("Gliela faccio sospirare perché quello là è un mandrillone") è tutto fuorché intenzionata a lavorare sul SUO matrimonio.


 ma certo, io per prima non ho potuto che scandalizzarmi per questo comportamento....ma bisogna vedere tanto altro 


a casa mia fra sbrodolare e sentenziare ci sono le vie di mezzo


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, ma COME TI PERMETTI di giudicare le mie USCITE? Prima apri thread sul tuo traballantissimo amtrimonio, e poi ti si puo' dire solo quello che vuoi sentirti dire?!
> 
> Ma allora scusa apriti un BLOG e sfogati. Nessuno ti darà fastidio.
> 
> ...


 
Vere, datti una calmata, con questa piazzata stai facendo venire alla memoria i peggiori momenti della passata edizione del forum.
Se vuoi fare questioni di "bon ton" famigliare, mi sembra che sei nel posto sbagliato, perchè qui si trattano problemi, non perbenismi.
Si sta parlando di persone e della loro dignità tanto che siano cornute che cornificatori. Che ne sa, Lei, signora mia, a parte quello che legge, di ciò che veramente si vive delle storie che qui si scrivono? Che ne sa delle persone che sono dietro le parole?
Le opinioni possono certo essere espresse, è il motivo d'esistere di un forum, ma i giudizi perentori credo che per umana decenza ognuno debba tenerseli in tasca.
Tuo marito ti avrebbe fatto passare fuori dalla finestra se tu gli avessi detto quello che LUI ti ha chiesto in nome di un rapporto diverso e sincero? Allora è uno squilibrato.
Ma permè, come è già capitato, hai semplicemente letto solo quello che volevi leggere.


----------



## Mari' (16 Dicembre 2009)

Allora? ... che si fa?!


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Allora? ... che si fa?!


Cosa vuoi fare?
Per il momento aspetto stasera, vediamo come si mettono le cose, io finché ho scorta di buona volontà ce la metto volentieri, perchè sto parlando di una persona con la quale ho fin'ora condiviso più di metà della mia vita. Questo non vuol essere come diceva mi sembra Oscuro "mettere insieme un futuro solo perchè c'è un passato" o giù di lì, bensì rispettare il proprio ruolo assunto, si, tanti anni fa, ma che non essendo un "contratto" non può pretendere di avere scadenza.
Tempo fa mi si insegnava, giustamente, che uno non può rinunciare a sé stesso all'infinito, ma questo vale in generale, ed ognuno vive a modo suo la propria realtà e le proprie responsabilità.
Io ho avuto momenti di ribellione, ma mi sono pure dimostrato da solo di non essere capace di sostenere il peso di una "fuga", e tantomeno voglio insegnare a mio figlio che il sistema per uscire dai problemi è la fuga (in questo momento una mia eventuale uscita di scena la interpreterebbe così). Quando e se sarò capace attraverso la mia maturazione di tutelare tutte le persone in causa che si appoggiano su di me, allora potrò eventualmente prendere il largo, ma fino ad allora la coscienza mi impedisce di fermarmi nel mio tentativo di trovare una giusta media tra le necessità di ognuno. Anche attraverso ulteriori rinunce mie, se neessarie e se le saprò sostenere. Non per zerbinismo, ma per una cosa che dà a volte molto fastidio a chi la sente nominare: il senso di responsabilità, l'amore ed il rispetto per un ruolo assunto.


----------



## Mari' (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi fare?
> Per il momento aspetto stasera, vediamo come si mettono le cose, io finché ho scorta di buona volontà ce la metto volentieri, perchè sto parlando di una persona con la quale ho fin'ora condiviso più di metà della mia vita. Questo non vuol essere come diceva mi sembra Oscuro "mettere insieme un futuro solo perchè c'è un passato" o giù di lì, bensì rispettare il proprio ruolo assunto, si, tanti anni fa, ma che non essendo un "contratto" non può pretendere di avere scadenza.
> Tempo fa mi si insegnava, giustamente, che uno non può rinunciare a sé stesso all'infinito, ma questo vale in generale, ed ognuno vive a modo suo la propria realtà e le proprie responsabilità.
> Io ho avuto momenti di ribellione, ma mi sono pure dimostrato da solo di non essere capace di sostenere il peso di una "fuga", e tantomeno voglio insegnare a mio figlio che il sistema per uscire dai problemi è la fuga (in questo momento una mia eventuale uscita di scena la interpreterebbe così). Quando e se sarò capace attraverso la mia maturazione di tutelare tutte le persone in causa che si appoggiano su di me, allora potrò eventualmente prendere il largo, ma fino ad allora la coscienza mi impedisce di fermarmi nel mio tentativo di trovare una giusta media tra le necessità di ognuno. Anche attraverso ulteriori rinunce mie, se neessarie e se le saprò sostenere. Non per zerbinismo, ma per una cosa che dà a volte molto fastidio a chi la sente nominare: il senso di responsabilità, l'amore ed il rispetto per un ruolo assunto.



Alce (credimi) sei tanto una brava persona, mi dispiace tanto ... e' vero il detto: La fortuna e' delle sto**e, e mi sono censurata.


----------



## Becco (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ormai piace poco anche a me, ma come fai a cancellare 26 anni di vita insieme? Soprattutto quando sei stanco, sfiduciato di te stesso, ti senti da anni profondamente solo, perdi ogni interesse....
> Troppe volte mi do del coglione intanto che faccio coglionate. Non trovo un freno.


 -------------------

Io di coglionate ne faccio da 28 anni. Quindi sei in buona compagnia.
Ma io me ne sono fatto una ragione e dopo una terapia psicologica di 5 anni ho superato tutto. La gelosia (mi tradiva da prima del matrimonio) il desiderio di vendicarmi (non ho una donna mia da 12 anni) l'autocommiserazione (non fa per me) e adesso mi godo la vita molto semplicemente senza legami, guardandola andare e venire con i suoi ometti.
Non ho intenzione di andarmene, anche perchè questa è casa mia, ma non la voglio neppure cacciare. Siamo due condomini della stessa casa e a volte ceniamo addirittura insieme. 
Ma che nessuno si azzardi a dirmi che dopo un tradimento si può riparare un rapporto perchè non sta in nessuna parte dell'universo.
Becco


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Scusa, ma hai scoperto l'acqua calda. Certo che non sono preparato, ma in attesa non sto con le mani in mano e nello stesso tempo non pianto la tenda in giardino (stamattina -4). Separare le camere non è semplice: sto preparando la mansarda per nostro figlio, ma col tempo che ho ci metterò parecchi mesi. Per tanto così tanto vale andarsene del tutto. Ho un amico che mi lascerebbe una casa intera a disposizione, gratis, quindi! Nel frattempo vorrei farvi capire che comunque io e mia moglie andiamo daccordo, si vive normalmente la giornata, si prendono decisioni insieme, ci si azzanna raramente e solo per "avvertimento".
> Ma questo non basta né a me né a lei, quindi per onestà sarebbe ipocrita dirsi ancora una coppia quando la testa viaggia altrove. Io attualmente non ho mire né contatti particolari, ma prima o poi arriveranno, e non ho nessuna intenzione di trovarmi ancora con il peso di un rapporto morto da tempo che mi impedisce di vivere la mia vita. Come non voglio rinunciare, non posso certo impedire. Quindi bisogna dirsi le cose apertamente, per onestà e chiarezza.
> ragazzi, a parte un certo tipo di sofferenza, a parte alcune azioni e/o reazioni infantili, io e mia moglie siamo due persone mature. Che ci crediate o no.


ma infatti...è Grande che non è certo ancora convissuta 26 anni con una persona e che non ha ancora un figlio capisci? Per cui fa certi discorsetti, che appunto a chi vive da tanto tempo certe cose, suonano come la scoperta dell'acqua calda.
Su questo post, scrivi molto della mia realtà.

Vorrei solo aggiungere che nel mio caso, forse, quel rapporto non è mai nato. 

Ma non potendo avere di più o di meglio...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> aleeeee ooh ooh
> 
> (e peraltro manco si capisce che dice)


State sicure che Alce ha capito...e quando ha capito lui, io ho raggiunto il mio obiettivo...ripeto: bisogna passarci per certe cose...ok?


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Alce (credimi) sei tanto una brava persona, mi dispiace tanto ... e' vero il detto: La fortuna e' delle sto**e, e mi sono censurata.


Ma che ci censuriamo a fare, per carità, non bisogna avere paura delle parole.
Io non mi sento così bravo, e devo dire che il modo in cui ti esprimi suona molto da "tre volte bravo" (scemo).
Poi...... ti dspiace tanto di che, che sono una brava persona? Scherzo, dai.
Io quella stronza l'ho amata e l'ho sposata "nella buoa e nella cattiva sorte (Zalone dice "nella brutta e nella cattiva), le sono stato accanto per tanti anni, so che comunque si merita più di quello che magari lasciano intendere le mie narrazioni, per forza di cose lacunose.
Lo so, lo so, che nel mondo, da qualche parte, c'è la mia compagna ideale, magari che sta soffrendo perchè insieme ad un uomo meno ricco di elevate qualità come me, ma-che-ce-vo'-ffà? Il mondo è ingiusto. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> talmente tante macerie che sei ancora a casa con tua moglie..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Anna perdieci, dammi una sola buona ragione...una sola...perchè IO debba andare via dalla MIA CASA...una sola. 
Caso mai, prende lei e va via. 
Che guarda caso ha già una casa intestata.

E questa è casa mia...e qui comando...io...ogni dì voglio sapere...


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> State sicure che Alce ha capito...e quando ha capito lui, io ho raggiunto il mio obiettivo...ripeto: bisogna passarci per certe cose...ok?


Ti trovo a volte un po' eccessivo, Conte, ma tra me e te c'è buona intesa.
Ossequi:up:

P.S.
A volte mi fai venire in mente un lavoro per organo di Listz interpretato da Daniel Roth sull'organo di St. Sulpice.


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma che ci censuriamo a fare, per carità, non bisogna avere paura delle parole.
> Io non mi sento così bravo, e devo dire che il modo in cui ti esprimi suona molto da "tre volte bravo" (scemo).
> Poi...... ti dspiace tanto di che, che sono una brava persona? Scherzo, dai.
> Io quella stronza l'ho amata e l'ho sposata "nella buoa e nella cattiva sorte (Zalone dice "nella brutta e nella cattiva), le sono stato accanto per tanti anni, so che comunque *si merita più di quello che magari lasciano intendere le mie narrazioni, per forza di cose lacunose*.
> Lo so, lo so, che nel mondo, da qualche parte, c'è la mia compagna ideale, magari che sta soffrendo perchè insieme ad un uomo meno ricco di elevate qualità come me, ma-che-ce-vo'-ffà? Il mondo è ingiusto. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e allora non la sputtanare così perché davvero  ne esce malissimo.
la metti alla berlina e la dai in pasto a noi,prima o poi qualcuno va fuori dalle righe.
io questo lo sai, non l'ho mai capito .
puoi parlare di te ma senza andare nel dettaglio intimo .


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, ma COME TI PERMETTI di giudicare le mie USCITE? Prima apri thread sul tuo traballantissimo amtrimonio, e poi ti si puo' dire solo quello che vuoi sentirti dire?!
> 
> Ma allora scusa apriti un BLOG e sfogati. Nessuno ti darà fastidio.
> 
> ...


Vere, ma hai mai pensato, che forse Alce, difronte a questi disagi, ha fatto di tutto per accontentarla? Però concordo con te, neanch'io starei a sentire certe confidenze...
Ma sai, Vere, qualche complimento non guasterebbe...invece che crescere con quell'ansia...di non essere mai abbastanza, di non aver fatto mai abbastanza...
A volte sentirsi apprezzati e valorizzati per quel che si è non fa male sai?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ti trovo a volte un po' eccessivo, Conte, ma tra me e te c'è buona intesa.
> Ossequi:up:
> 
> P.S.
> A volte mi fai venire in mente un lavoro per organo di Listz interpretato da Daniel Roth sull'organo di St. Sulpice.


Sfondi una porta aperta...
Liszt è uno dei miei demoni.
Tra la Sonata in si minore e Ad Nos ad Salutarem Undam ho fatto le mie fortune...

L'organo di Saint Sulpice...lascia senza fiato...un vero miracolo dell'umanità...


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e allora non la sputtanare così perché davvero ne esce malissimo.
> la metti alla berlina e la dai in pasto a noi,prima o poi qualcuno va fuori dalle righe.
> io questo lo sai, non l'ho mai capito .
> puoi parlare di te ma senza andare nel dettaglio intimo .


Ti sbagli di grosso, Minerva.
Il forum, grazie all'anonimato, premette di mettere sul tavolo carte che di persona non sarebbero presentabili. In questo modo si crea una sorta di "esperimento in ambiente controllato" che permette un confronto piuttosto ampio senza compromettere direttamente le persone interessate. Se io non andassi nel dettaglio i vostri termini di valutazione potrebbero essere falsati, e rendere pressoché inutile lo scambio di opinioni. Io non sono qui per fari consolare come un cane bagnato, ma per capire sempre meglio, grazie a voi, cose che io certamente conosco meglio vivendole di persona, ma che grazie all'anonimato posso presentare pure a voi in maniera senza dubbio più chiara che con in ballo nomi e cognomi.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ti sbagli di grosso, Minerva.
> Il forum, grazie all'anonimato, premette di mettere sul tavolo carte che di persona non sarebbero presentabili. In questo modo si crea una sorta di "esperimento in ambiente controllato" che permette un confronto piuttosto ampio senza compromettere direttamente le persone interessate. Se io non andassi nel dettaglio i vostri termini di valutazione potrebbero essere falsati, e rendere pressoché inutile lo scambio di opinioni. Io non sono qui per fari consolare come un cane bagnato, ma per capire sempre meglio, grazie a voi, cose che io certamente conosco meglio vivendole di persona, ma che grazie all'anonimato posso presentare pure a voi in maniera senza dubbio più chiara che con in ballo nomi e cognomi.


Hai ragione...in questo senso il forum a me ha dato tanto, mi ha aiutato ad aprire gli occhi. O meglio a togliermi la benda dagli occhi.
Alce, ma la moglie, può sempre fare come gli struzzi sai? Mettere la testa sotto la sabbia. Dirti, che queste qua sono tutte puttanate, e cose che non esistono, seghe mentali di gente isterica e sclerata, e avanti di questo passo. 
Alce, per me, recupera terreno, stalle distante, porco mondo, guai se non avessi una mia vita autonoma, guai. 
AL tempo stesso, non si può cancellare con un colpo di spugna una vita fatta assieme ad una persona. E ripartire così daccapo dalla sera alla mattina. 
Ma se tanto mi dà tanto, lei "sa" che tu non andrai mai via. 
E gira a tuo vantaggio questa sua "consapevolezza".

Quel giorno che te ne andrai potresti dirle..." Ma cara sono anni che io ti dico che un giorno me ne vado. Ora quel giorno è giunto!".

Alce, l'egoismo ha sfaccettature così sottili che non sai. 

Da come ti leggo io, lei, ha raggiunto tutti i suoi obiettivi e tu i tuoi?


----------



## ellina69 (16 Dicembre 2009)

caro claudio ..innanzitutto scusami se non ho ancora risposto alla tua mail, ho letto, ma non ho avuto il tempo di rispondere. ma del resto, da quel che leggo in quest 3d, devi avere altro per la testa.
ti do una mia opinione spassionata: non esiste, ma non esiste proprio che a letto tua moglie ti dica che flirta con un altro uomo (dopo averti già tradito per altro). anche perchè, per come ci hai detto, il sesso non le manca, visto che continuate a farlo.  Come puoi tollerare una cosa del genere? E infatti non la tolleri, questa è la verità. non ci stai dentro. Ma nemmeno fuori, per senso della responsabilità dici tu. Io, sinceramente, non ci credo. credo che tu non voglia lasciare tua moglie, non ho ancora bene chiaro il perchè, ma non vuoi lasciarla. 
fattene una ragione. 
E aspetta di esplodere. prima o poi accadrà.
Un bacio, ti sono vicina con affetto


----------



## Mari' (16 Dicembre 2009)

... alla faccia della "privacy" :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai ragione...in questo senso il forum a me ha dato tanto, mi ha aiutato ad aprire gli occhi. O meglio a togliermi la benda dagli occhi.
> Alce, ma la moglie, può sempre fare come gli struzzi sai? Mettere la testa sotto la sabbia. Dirti, che queste qua sono tutte puttanate, e cose che non esistono, seghe mentali di gente isterica e sclerata, e avanti di questo passo.
> Alce, per me, recupera terreno, stalle distante, porco mondo, guai se non avessi una mia vita autonoma, guai.
> AL tempo stesso, non si può cancellare con un colpo di spugna una vita fatta assieme ad una persona. E ripartire così daccapo dalla sera alla mattina.
> ...


Senti, ti faccio un esempio *estremo*, poi scappo:
Se il mio cane, scodinzolando e guaendo ritiene di essersi meritata la zuppa, a me fa comunque piacere dargliela.
I miei obiettivi sono principalmente di essere ogni giorno un pizzico migliore del giorno prima. Lo si può essere con la lettura, con l'impegno, col lavoro, con lo studio, con la curiosità, con l'onestà, con l'autoironia, con le rinunce, con il godimento, con la musica, le parole, i colori ..............etc.etc.
Buona serata a tutti 
(immagino i commenti e i voli pindarici)


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> caro claudio ..innanzitutto scusami se non ho ancora risposto alla tua mail, ho letto, ma non ho avuto il tempo di rispondere. ma del resto, da quel che leggo in quest 3d, devi avere altro per la testa.
> ti do una mia opinione spassionata: non esiste, ma non esiste proprio che a letto tua moglie ti dica che flirta con un altro uomo (dopo averti già tradito per altro). anche perchè, per come ci hai detto, il sesso non le manca, visto che continuate a farlo. Come puoi tollerare una cosa del genere? E infatti non la tolleri, questa è la verità. non ci stai dentro. Ma nemmeno fuori, per senso della responsabilità dici tu. Io, sinceramente, non ci credo. credo che tu non voglia lasciare tua moglie, non ho ancora bene chiaro il perchè, ma non vuoi lasciarla.
> fattene una ragione.
> E aspetta di esplodere. prima o poi accadrà.
> Un bacio, ti sono vicina con affetto


Ciao!
Anche a te devo spiegare che 'ste cose me le sono fatte dire IO, ed i motivi li ho ampiamente spiegati? Lei normalmente tace su tutto!
Rileggi qualcosa indietro, magari capisci meglio.
Scusa, a parte la Mail, ma hai letto FB?
(scusate l'OT)


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> caro claudio ..innanzitutto scusami se non ho ancora risposto alla tua mail, ho letto, ma non ho avuto il tempo di rispondere. ma del resto, da quel che leggo in quest 3d, devi avere altro per la testa.
> ti do una mia opinione spassionata: non esiste, ma non esiste proprio che a letto tua moglie ti dica che flirta con un altro uomo (dopo averti già tradito per altro). anche perchè, per come ci hai detto, il sesso non le manca, visto che continuate a farlo. Come puoi tollerare una cosa del genere? E infatti non la tolleri, questa è la verità. non ci stai dentro. Ma nemmeno fuori, per senso della responsabilità dici tu. Io, sinceramente, non ci credo. credo che tu non voglia lasciare tua moglie, non ho ancora bene chiaro il perchè, ma non vuoi lasciarla.
> fattene una ragione.
> E aspetta di esplodere. prima o poi accadrà.
> Un bacio, ti sono vicina con affetto


Ciao Ellina, a te come va? 
Alce, uhm...però, ascolta, e qua parlo di "quella complicità"...se io sono a letto con una che amo, e questa mi racconta i suoi flirts...con gli altri, in quel contesto mi ingrifo...un po' come l'utilizzo di certe parole...intendiamoci...

Ma Ellina,,,,ehm, ma voi non siete per la "sincerità"...bisogna sempre proprio dirsi tutto? E a che pro?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Senti, ti faccio un esempio *estremo*, poi scappo:
> Se il mio cane, scodinzolando e guaendo ritiene di essersi meritata la zuppa, a me fa comunque piacere dargliela.
> I miei obiettivi sono principalmente di essere ogni giorno un pizzico migliore del giorno prima. Lo si può essere con la lettura, con l'impegno, col lavoro, con lo studio, con la curiosità, con l'onestà, con l'autoironia, con le rinunce, con il godimento, con la musica, le parole, i colori ..............etc.etc.
> Buona serata a tutti
> (immagino i commenti e i voli pindarici)


Hai dipinto la mia filosofia di vita...ma cazzo se l'altro non ti segue? Che fai? Come si fa a trascinarsi per una vita le cazzate che ci si è promessi tanti anni fa? E tenere sempre lì, ah, ma quella volta tu mi hai fatto questo, ma poi sei andato con quella...e blabliblabli...

Ho capito a mie spese, che continuare anche a rinvangare i passati è sbagliato...impedisci a loro di mostrarti di essere anche loro cresciuti e migliorati...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ciao!
> Anche a te devo spiegare che 'ste cose me le sono fatte dire IO, ed i motivi li ho ampiamente spiegati? Lei normalmente tace su tutto!
> Rileggi qualcosa indietro, magari capisci meglio.
> Scusa, a parte la Mail, ma hai letto FB?
> (scusate l'OT)


E qua non mi trovi d'accordo.
Se noi costringiamo l'altro a dirci...lui potrà infierire...
Posso sempre uscirmene con...ah sai, sono andato a letto con altre, perchè tu a letto fai cagare...perchè no? Non posso?

Una molotov oggi, una bomba a mano domani, granate settimanali...ecc..ecc...non posso? 

Sul mio orgoglio ferito...dai Alce, potrei scriverti una di quelle cose...

MA stai sicuro! Se una DONNA ti vuole bene, sa andare oltre a quell'orgoglio...


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E qua non mi trovi d'accordo.
> Se noi costringiamo l'altro a dirci...lui potrà infierire...
> Posso sempre uscirmene con...ah sai, sono andato a letto con altre, perchè tu a letto fai cagare...perchè no? Non posso?
> 
> ...


 
Conte, non dico che su di te riponevo le mie migliori speranze, ma quasi.
Invece......
Aoh!, ma leggete o andate per intuito?
Tutti a spada tratta su quello che la gentile signora dice o non dice, sentenze, pareri, smorfie, grugniti, io spiego, rispiego e non mi si caga, e poi ricominciano gli strali. Eccheppalle.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vere, ma hai mai pensato, che forse Alce, difronte a questi disagi, ha fatto di tutto per accontentarla? Però concordo con te, neanch'io starei a sentire certe confidenze...
> *Ma sai, Vere, qualche complimento non guasterebbe...invece che crescere con quell'ansia...di non essere mai abbastanza, di non aver fatto mai abbastanza...
> A volte sentirsi apprezzati e valorizzati per quel che si è non fa male sai?*


scusa a chi dovrebbe fare Alce i complimenti? Alla sua moglie intrallazzatrice?!?!
O io dovrei fare i complimenti ad Alce per come si fa calpestare?!

Diciamoci una cosa, piuttosto: le persone sono di una certa pasta. Capita di fare esperienze (= errori) ma se il tempo passa, si perservera, si cercano addirittura STRADE NUOVE per errare, è EVIDENTE che non è piu' un fatto episodico e di "crescita", ma è un MODO DI ESSERE.

Questo Alce deve accettare. E che si sia dato il nick "Alce"...la dice lunga, mi pare.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Tuo marito ti avrebbe fatto passare fuori dalla finestra se tu gli avessi detto quello che LUI ti ha chiesto in nome di un rapporto diverso e sincero? Allora è uno squilibrato.
> Ma permè, come è già capitato, hai semplicemente letto solo quello che volevi leggere.


Sei un caso drammatico di "raccontarsela", Alce, e mi dispiace, perché si sente che sei una brava persona.

Mio marito altro che squilibrato, è un grand'uomo. E non mi ha permesso di stare a metà del guado PROPRIO perché ha capito che non è con la PAURA che si gestiscono e guariscono i rapporti.

Ci va CORAGGIO nella vita. Coraggio di chiamare le cose con il loro nome, di dare e PRETENDERE correttezza.

Ascoltati "Servi della Gleba" di Elio, forse ti si apriranno gli occhi.


Un giorno spero, per te e tuo figlio, che aprirai gli occhi, e capirai che nessun rapporto "onesto e sincero" (diverso da cosa?!) giustifica l'esplicito PERMESSO che stai dando a tua moglie di TRADIRTI!!!! E - peggio ancora! - di considerarti una trascurabile entità senza emozioni e sentimenti a cui "raccontare" i suoi turbamenti per altri uomini!


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sei un caso drammatico di "raccontarsela", Alce, e mi dispiace, perché si sente che sei una brava persona.
> 
> Mio marito altro che squilibrato, è un grand'uomo. E non mi ha permesso di stare a metà del guado PROPRIO perché ha capito che non è con la PAURA che si gestiscono e guariscono i rapporti.
> 
> ...


Ho pensato una parolaccia, ma non la pronuncio per evitare le solite menate.
Vere, te lo chiedo per favore, fanne a meno di commentare questo 3d, se ti riesce. Per favore. Se proprio non puoi, pazienza, ma provaci.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Dicembre 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> -------------------
> 
> e condomini della stessa casa e a volte ceniamo addirittura insieme.
> *Ma che nessuno si azzardi a dirmi che dopo un tradimento si può riparare un rapporto perchè non sta in nessuna parte dell'universo.*
> Becco


Mi azzardo io a dirtelo. Hai sbagliato.
Dovevi buttarla fuori di casa, altro che cene insieme mentre lei si porta in giro "altri ometti".
Adesso avresti una donna e una vita tutte tue. Hai pagato anche tu la PAURA, quella maledetta PAURA che paralizza tanti traditi.

E' questo il danno psicologico piu' grave che i traditori arrecano ai traditi. Uccidono la loro autostima, la capacità di stare in piedi da soli.

E' orribile questo fatto.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Conte, non dico che su di te riponevo le mie migliori speranze, ma quasi.
> Invece......
> Aoh!, ma leggete o andate per intuito?
> Tutti a spada tratta su quello che la gentile signora dice o non dice, sentenze, pareri, smorfie, grugniti, io spiego, rispiego e non mi si caga, e poi ricominciano gli strali. Eccheppalle.


Hai ragione, scusami, mi sono lasciato prendere la mano. 
Però capisci bene che sulle tematiche di coppia, ogni storia è un pianeta a sè ed è troppo facile dire ad uno, specie ad un uomo ormai di 50 anni fai così o fai colà. Io posso solo dirti cosa farei con la mia se fossi al tuo posto o come mi comporterei io se lei assumesse certi atteggiamenti. 
La mia è molto introversa. Quindi più la costringi a parlare più tace. 
Ma magari dai, alla fine della fiera viene fuori che sono io a ad ascoltare...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa a chi dovrebbe fare Alce i complimenti? Alla sua moglie intrallazzatrice?!?!
> O io dovrei fare i complimenti ad Alce per come si fa calpestare?!
> 
> Diciamoci una cosa, piuttosto: le persone sono di una certa pasta. Capita di fare esperienze (= errori) ma se il tempo passa, si perservera, si cercano addirittura STRADE NUOVE per errare, è EVIDENTE che non è piu' un fatto episodico e di "crescita", ma è un MODO DI ESSERE.
> ...


Dai Vere, vacci piano...


----------



## giobbe (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce, a me il tuo caso sembra tutto sommato abbastanza semplice.
 Tua moglie ha subito un trauma pesantissimo con la perdita dei bambini durante la gravidanza e non si è ancora ripresa da quella batosta terribile. Prima si è chiusa in se stessa e adesso vive da “stordita”, da  “anestetizzata”, senza una direzione, senza una ragione per cui vivere.
 Si comporta così perché non sa cosa fare della sua vita.
 Solo tu puoi aiutarla a superare quel trauma, facendolo riemergere, gridando e piangendo insieme a lei. Lei dovrebbe percepire il tuo amore e la tua comprensione per il dolore che gli ha lacerato il cuore e le ha tolto la gioia di vivere.
 Solo tu puoi farlo perché sei il suo prossimo più “prossimo” ma soprattutto perché sei suo marito.
 Lo so che tu odi essere un uomo “decisionista”, “padre padrone”, maschilista e cose del genere.
 Secondo me, che lo voglia o no, tu sei il “capofamiglia”, a te spetta l'onere di indicare la direzione che la tua famiglia deve percorrere.
 L'idea che dobbiamo essere moderni, democratici, tutti uguali, che dobbiamo prendere le decisioni insieme di comune accordo ecc. è molto romantica ma non funziona nella pratica perché porta alla formazione di un'associazione di due persone (e di due egoismi) e non di una famiglia. Per quanto ti sforzi, tu non potrai mai partorire e crescere un bambino da “mamma” perché questo non è un ruolo che la natura ha assegnato a te. La natura ti ha assegnato il ruolo di guida della tua famiglia.
 San Giuseppe era un brav'uomo ma probabilmente la sua importanza nel ruolo della Salvezza è molto inferiore rispetto a quella della Madonna. Ma l'angelo è apparso in sogno a lui per dirgli di fuggire in Egitto. Maria è salita sull'asinello e l'ha seguito in silenzio, non è che ha detto: “Preferisco il clima della Turchia rispetto a quello dell'Egitto”.
Giuseppe non è sicuramente più importante di Maria, aveva semplicemente un ruolo diverso.
 Questi ruoli possono essere il risultato di:
 - pulsioni chimiche;
 - neocorteccia cerebrale;
 - adattamento evolutivo;
 - inconscio collettivo;
 - disegno di Dio;
 - condizionamento storico-culturale
 - ecc.
 chissenefrega, l'importante è che esistono, devi metterti il cuore in pace e agire di conseguenza.
 Non è per nulla divertente fare il “decisionista”, alla fine si tratta di un “potere” del piffero,  ma se nessuno si prende questo onere la situazione ristagna e non evolve in nessuna direzione.
 Credo che tu debba prendere in mano le redini della tua famiglia e cercare di svegliare tua moglie dal torpore che l'avvolge.
 Un abbraccio.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Dicembre 2009)

Giobbe e' troppo presto per commentare, torno dopo il terzo caffe':carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai Vere, vacci piano...


Nella speranza che Verena accolga di buon grado la mia ultima supplica di ieri, noto solo oggi nel tuo reply, caro Conte, l'ultima sua frase: ....... il fatto che si è dato "Alce" come nick, la dice lunga.

Sinceramente non mi aspettavo una caduta di stile del genere, da lei, un rigurgito di lavandaismo che non pare suo, ma si sa, ci si sbaglia e si cambia tutti.
Comunque Alce Veloce fu proprio il nick giusto per il momento in cui me lo sono assegnato, e adesso ci sono affezionato. Il criterio, il valore del tradimento viene interpretato da ognuno a modo suo, consapevole di tutti o quasi tutti i fattori in gioco, poi vengono a galla i forcaioli che leggono pezzi e bocconi di un riassunto, e lì ci si perde in invettive e slogan. Pazienza.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Giobbe e' troppo presto per commentare, torno dopo il terzo caffe':carneval:


Se offri ti faccio compagnia, ok? 

Giobbe, torniamo subito, eh.


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Alce, a me il tuo caso sembra tutto sommato abbastanza semplice.
> *Tua moglie ha subito un trauma pesantissimo con la perdita dei bambini durante la gravidanza e non si è ancora ripresa da quella batosta terribile. Prima si è chiusa in se stessa e adesso vive da “stordita”, da  “anestetizzata”, senza una direzione, senza una ragione per cui vivere.
> Si comporta così perché non sa cosa fare della sua vita.*
> Solo tu puoi aiutarla a superare quel trauma, facendolo riemergere, gridando e piangendo insieme a lei. Lei dovrebbe percepire il tuo amore e la tua comprensione per il dolore che gli ha lacerato il cuore e le ha tolto la gioia di vivere.
> ...


al di là della teoria del "capofamiglia" (anche se poi in modo diverso tutti gli abbiamo detto la stessa cosa)
m'inchino alla sensibilità  di giobbe che , al contrario di noi , è riuscito ad andare oltre ricordando un fatto che effettivamente sconvolge la vita di una donna.

lo avevo pensato tempo fa nei primi post di alce e lo avevo completamente dimenticato.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se offri ti faccio compagnia, ok?
> 
> Giobbe, torniamo subito, eh.


Ok mi tocca accendere la Gaggia, non credo berresti la sciacqua di caffe':carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Riepilogando:

Ho vissuto una situazione di un certo tipo per anni, mosso da false convinzioni che non mi hanno permesso di vedere l'insufficienza del mio comportamento di fronte ai fatti. Il tradimento mi ha portato, in un frangente in cui le mie forse erano già agli sgoccioli, ad una crisi profondissima di fronte alla quale sono rimasto faticosamente a galla solo grazie ai miei sforzi tesi principalmente a mantenere alta l'attenzione sui veri valori in gioco laddove naturali istinti mi avrebbero portato ad azioni di cui oggi sarei seriamente pentito.
Il fulcro della questione è stato il pressoché totale isolamento di mia moglie, con la quale ho comunque tentato di instaurare un contatto, purtroppo riuscendoci solo in piccola parte. Sono convinto che di fronte ad una crisi interpersonale sia essenziale trovare uno specchio il più chiaro possibile delle necessità di ognuno al fine di poter delineare un'azione che salvi in qualche modo capra e cavoli, ritenendo io che di peculiarità caratteriali ed errori ognuno abbia il proprio fardello.
Se questa "trattativa" si svolge tra persone pur diverse ma egualmente disposte alla comunicazione, la cosa si risolve in breve, nel bene o nel male, ma se una delle parti, per motivi suoi non riesce o non vuole mettersi in discussione (e qui subentrano certo gli egoismi, ma prevalentemente le paure), l'altra parte, se se la sente, può, e forse deve comunque tentare di trovare una soluzione. Non accetterò mai di incrociare le braccia solo sulla base di un _"ma l'altro non fa nulla"_: io faccio la mia parte.

Ritengo che la parte di una persona che ha per sua espressa volontà, non per caso, creato una struttura sociale (famiglia), si assuma come prima cosa delle responsabilità. Ciò, si intenda, lo ritengo valido anche per i rapporti personali meno importanti del matrimonio. Se io mi metto in contatto con altre persone assumo dei doveri nei loro confronti, fosse anche solo quello del rispetto.
Ecco che io quindi, pur pesantemente sballottato dagli alti e bassi umorali, dalla confusione, dalla debolezza, la paura, l'orgoglio, la presunzione, l'istinto maschile, l'illusione, le decisoni irrevocabili che durano poche ore, il desiderio sessuale, la curiosità, l'egoismo, la disperazione, il senso del dovere, la voglia di fuggire, mi sono tenuto costantemente concentrato su una considerazione: non posso lasciare che le cose mi accadano addosso senza che io ne abbia un minimo di controllo. Le mie debolezze sono solo debolezze, non mi posso permettere, di fronte alla mia coscienza, di trasformarle in diritto.

Ho portato mia moglie a parlarmi del suo amante già agli inizi della questione. L'ho fatto, allora, perchè già consapevole del limite al quale era arrivato il nostro rapporto ritenevo, sulla base di una forza che allora credevo sufficiente, che sarebbe stato giusto da parte mia offrirle aiuto. La nostra a me appariva già una storia finita, ritenevo idiota che per mera possessività o "rispetto di regole"  lei dovesse rinunciare ad un sentimento che mi diceva forte.
Purtroppo la mia forza era meno di quella necessaria, e sono scoppiato, sprofondando in atteggiamenti estremamente contrastanti, creandole, anzichè tranquillità, unteriore sensi di colpa ed estrema confusione, preoccupazione per me ed ulteriore perdita di fiducia in sè stessa. Non sono riuscito ad evitare i rinfacciamenti sulla base di quello che mi aveva detto fidandosi della forza che parevo mostrare. Sono stato spesso tagliente e cattivo, e lei si è comprensibilmente chiusa di nuovo.
Io oggi sono sinceramente dispiaciuto di averle impedito con la mia crisi di mettere serenamente alla prova il rapporto con questa persona, cosa già resa difficile dalla distanza.
In questi quasi due anni ho quindi provato di tutto, ed in ultimo sono riuscito a trovare la relativa serenità che mi ha permesso di tornare sui miei antichi propositi: ammettere la fine del nostro rapporto come "coppia" e tentare di mantenere in giusta forza il rapporto di amicizia ed affetto che in definitiva ci lega ancora con forza.
Ho fatto tutto da solo, in questo tempo: lei non si è mostrata capace di dare alcun contributo, se non tentativi impacciati ed a volte dannosi,  e davanti ai miei occhi di osservatore diretto, questo appare come una fondamentale debolezza sua. Volendole bene, e riconoscendo in molti particolari delle nostre giornate la sincerità, pur semplice, quasi "grezza" del suo affetto per me, non posso, consapevole di un residuo di forze che mi sostiene, abbandonare tutto ora.
Quando riesco la faccio parlare, e lei, estremamente restia perchè memore del passato, l'altra sera mi ha permesso comunque di capire che il sentimento per l'altro era davvero forte, tanto che ne soffre ancora (c'è modo e modo di piangere) che quello per me è ancora più forte, ma basato su una visione quasi "eroica" (e quindi falsata) della mia figura e sulla paura delle conseguenze di un distacco.
Io non sono un eroe, ma ho una coscienza ed un residuo di forze, lei è palesemente una persona infantile ed a suo modo sprovveduta, anche se forte e capace in molte cose. Mi sentirei davvero una merda d'uomo se abbandonassi la partita. Qualsiasi essa sia: tanto che preveda un improbabile ricongiungimento, quanto un, si spera, maturo dividere i sentieri.
Ieri ero incazzato con me stesso perchè lasciandomi andare ad una cazzata ho messo io stesso in discussione le cose che stavo a fatica sostenendo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok mi tocca accendere la Gaggia, non credo berresti la sciacqua di caffe':carneval:


In certi momenti bevo qualsiasi cosa, basta che sia liquido e forte. Grazie


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Riepilogando:
> 
> Ho vissuto una situazione di un certo tipo per anni, mosso da false convinzioni che non mi hanno permesso di vedere l'insufficienza del mio comportamento di fronte ai fatti. Il tradimento mi ha portato, in un frangente in cui le mie forse erano già agli sgoccioli, ad una crisi profondissima di fronte alla quale sono rimasto faticosamente a galla solo grazie ai miei sforzi tesi principalmente a mantenere alta l'attenzione sui veri valori in gioco laddove naturali istinti mi avrebbero portato ad azioni di cui oggi sarei seriamente pentito.
> Il fulcro della questione è stato il pressoché totale isolamento di mia moglie, con la quale ho comunque tentato di instaurare un contatto, purtroppo riuscendoci solo in piccola parte. Sono convinto che di fronte ad una crisi interpersonale sia essenziale trovare uno specchio il più chiaro possibile delle necessità di ognuno al fine di poter delineare un'azione che salvi in qualche modo capra e cavoli, ritenendo io che di peculiarità caratteriali ed errori ognuno abbia il proprio fardello.
> ...


Alce. La mia situazione è simile, non avercela con Vere, loro vedono con occhi di donna, ma io ammiro molto il tuo senso di responsabilità. Io non mi preoccupo però tanto della sua fedeltà o infedeltà sono cose che deve smazzolarsi da sola. 

Ma sui punti in rosso, mi ritrovo tantissimo e mi chiedo a che pro...a che pro...


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Alce. La mia situazione è simile, non avercela con Vere, loro vedono con occhi di donna, ma io ammiro molto il tuo senso di responsabilità. Io non mi preoccupo però tanto della sua fedeltà o infedeltà sono cose che deve smazzolarsi da sola.
> 
> Ma sui punti in rosso, mi ritrovo tantissimo e mi chiedo a che pro...a che pro...


Io non è che mi preoccupo della sua fedeltà o meno. Quando l'ho fatta parlare, non le ho chiesto espressamente cosa doveva dirmi, ma lei liberamente ha esternato le sue paure di ricascare in altri errori, e mi ha racontato del bell'imbusto che la tampina da tempo.
Lo ripeto: adesso lei mivede come una sorta di eroe. Bah.
Io dal canto mio non mi preoccupo assolutamente di tradimenti, se non mosso dagli istinti che, porca pupazza, sono molto più forti di quello che credevo. Penso da un lato che sono affari suoi, dall'altro mi sento come un gorilla che deve battersi il petto per dimostrare di essere il maschio migliore. Pietoso.
le ho detto, l'altra sera, che spesso mi trovo a far sesso con lei con la sensazione di fondo di essere "in gara". Cosa idiota, ma che purtroppo per il momento non riesco ancora ad evitare.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa a chi dovrebbe fare Alce i complimenti? Alla sua moglie intrallazzatrice?!?!
> O io dovrei fare i complimenti ad Alce per come si fa calpestare?!
> 
> Diciamoci una cosa, piuttosto: le persone sono di una certa pasta. Capita di fare esperienze (= errori) ma se il tempo passa, si perservera, si cercano addirittura STRADE NUOVE per errare, è EVIDENTE che non è piu' un fatto episodico e di "crescita", ma è un MODO DI ESSERE.
> ...


Però hai ragione su una cosa, ci ho riflettuto stanotte, LE PERSONE SONO DI UNA CERTA PASTA.
Allora Vere, ciascuno di noi "sa" benissimo fino a che punto può spingersi con il proprio consorte ok?
Mi pare molto semplicistico come tu, crei l'equazione esperienze uguali ad errori. 
Modo d'essere o di necessità si fa virtù?
Io non rinnego uno iota di quelle esperienze, ho solo scoperto i motivi per cui le ho affrontate. Ho aperto gli occhi su cose che non ho mai voluto vedere, convinto di potere fare io il bello e cattivo tempo a piacere. 
TI dico una cosa: finchè ero totalmente concentrato su me stesso, non potevo vedere lei. Allora lei, ha giocato molto bene sulla mia miopia. 
Ha solo fatto un errore: non mettere in conto, che altre donne, poteveno a loro diritto amarmi sinceramente. 

Ho dato troppo per scontato il fatto che, dato che sei mia moglie ergo mi ami. NON E' COSI' ok?

La storia di Alce, mi appare una storia VERA, autentica, di come, si parte in un modo e CREDIMI con le migliori intenzioni del mondo e poi le cose vanno come vanno. Il cammino è lungo e periglioso.

Ma comunque contenta tu, contenti tutti.

Saranno errori quello che volete, ma se oggi dovessi scegliere tra chi mi ha amato sinceramente e profondamente, tra la moglie e l'amante...mi dispiace Vere, ma è stata l'amante. 

Poi ovvio, il matrimonio sta in piedi, per meri interessi economici. 

Per essere stato deluso dall'Amore, ho optato per l'anti amore.
Poi mi sono svegliato...ma lei continua a dirmi: " Oh caro, io ti preferivo quando dormivi!"...

Alce, la mia unica fortuna è essermi creato una vita parallela, a cui lei non può accedere...e certo non mi controlla...tanto che gliene frega?


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma sui punti in rosso, mi ritrovo tantissimo e mi chiedo a che pro...a che pro...*


A che pro?
Ognuno è libero di decidere se brucare l'erbetta o fare altro. Io tento di fare altro.
Quando mi toccherà chiudere gli occhi definitivamente, farò quattro conti cn la mia coscienza. (non certo col padreterno)


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Alce, a me il tuo caso sembra tutto sommato abbastanza semplice.
> Tua moglie ha subito un trauma pesantissimo con la perdita dei bambini durante la gravidanza e non si è ancora ripresa da quella batosta terribile. Prima si è chiusa in se stessa e adesso vive da “stordita”, da “anestetizzata”, senza una direzione, senza una ragione per cui vivere.
> Si comporta così perché non sa cosa fare della sua vita.
> Solo tu puoi aiutarla a superare quel trauma, facendolo riemergere, gridando e piangendo insieme a lei. Lei dovrebbe percepire il tuo amore e la tua comprensione per il dolore che gli ha lacerato il cuore e le ha tolto la gioia di vivere.
> ...


Giobbe io sono stanco di fare l'asino che porta Maria in Egitto, la scarico lì da qualche canton e le dico...da oggi in poi vai con le tue gambe...che le mie fanno giacomino...


----------



## Amoremio (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce,
capisco (scusa la presunzione) quasi tutto
capisco il tuo volerla far parlare (l'ho fatto anch'io, anch'io ho voluto sapere e anch'io l'ho spesso preferito al non sapere)
capisco il tuo "senso di responsabilità" che a volte sembra diventare autolesionenismo
capisco il tuo voler raccontare anche dettagli che possono risultare lesivi per lei o per te

do per scontato che tu ti sia ben interrogato sulla natura delle tue pulsioni
eppure 
dalle cose che dici
quel che ti fa sclerare non mi sembra amor proprio ferito

io ho l'impressione che "ci vogliamo bene" sia un modo pudico di dire quel che vi lega

e se tua moglie, nella sua regressione adolescenziale, ti vede eroico ...


non so dirti

la tua storia mi confonde 

ma ci vedo un modo dell'amore
doloroso, certo
ma amore

credo che se tua moglie guarisse le sue ferite interiori
scoprirebbe di amarti
e forse non reggerebbe al dolore che ti ha dato

e tu sembri esserti messo in stand by per aspettarla


----------



## Iris (17 Dicembre 2009)

Continuo a non capire nulla del rapporto che esiste tra te e tua moglie...o meglio non comprendo cosa ci sia da salvare. Ma mi arrendo, evidentemente ci sono cose che vanno al di là della mia capacità di comprensione. Quindi evito di giudicare. Tu hai descritto un tipo di rapporto  (anche sessuale)talmente lontano dal mio vissuto da mettermi in condizione di non poter neanche immaginare ciò che provi. Per me la coppia è un'altra cosa: è complicità e rispetto, oltre che passione. Quindi, alzo le mani.
Una cosa però mi preme sottolineare: c'è una fortissima discrepanza tra ciò che hai mostrato di essere (ti leggo da un pò ) ed il tipo di matrimonio che hai in piedi.
Pensavo che meritassi un rapporto più maturo.

Pregherei il contepinceton di astenersi da inutili quanto incomprensibili interventi , almeno per quanto concerne me.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> ................... Per me la coppia è un'altra cosa: è *complicità* e *rispetto*, oltre che *passione*. Quindi, alzo le mani.
> Una cosa però mi preme sottolineare: c'è una fortissima discrepanza tra ciò che hai mostrato di essere (ti leggo da un pò ) ed il tipo di matrimonio che hai in piedi.
> Pensavo che meritassi un rapporto più maturo............


complicità e passione ce li vedo
rispetto solo da parte di alce
ma sua moglie non sa rispettare neanche se stessa quindi non può rispettare lui, e secondo me questo è dovuto al suo male interiore



Iris ha detto:


> ...................
> Pregherei il contepinceton di astenersi da inutili quanto incomprensibili interventi , almeno per quanto concerne me.


 
ah, se ti quoterei....
ma se va bene ad alce....


----------



## Iris (17 Dicembre 2009)

Aggiungo, non ne posso fare a meno, scusate, che una donna che alla bella età di 45 anni sente la necessità di sfrugugliare la sessualità altrui con atteggiamenti seduttrice tardiva, non solo è patetica, ma mostra di avere gravi lacune intellettive. E chi le va appresso, scusami, non è da meno.
E mi fermo qui.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Alce,
> capisco (scusa la presunzione) quasi tutto
> capisco il tuo volerla far parlare (l'ho fatto anch'io, anch'io ho voluto sapere e anch'io l'ho spesso preferito al non sapere)
> capisco il tuo "senso di responsabilità" che a volte sembra diventare autolesionenismo
> ...


Più volte l'ho detto: io non credo che la parola Amore sia utilizzabile parlando dei rapporti di coppia. L'amore di coppia non esiste, esiste l'istinto di coppia condito, quando va bene, da profondo o meno profondo affetto.
Io coltivo una visione dell'amore che è molto più universale, olto gandhiano, ma essendo umano e fallace solo raramente lo metto in atto. La mia dedizione alla causa del rapporto con mia moglie vuol esse forse (spero) un'espressione di questo amore per quella parte che riesco a rivolgere a lei, e non necessariamente un sentimento univocamente a lei indirizzato.
Provo a chiarire, quindi:
A lei mi sento oggi in condizione di indirizzare profondo e sincero affetto, ma non il trasporto emotivo, la passione che generalmente viene chiamata amore.
Sento il bisogno di un rapporto che lei non mi può offrire, non per questo le voglio meno bene. Credo valga lo stesso da parte sua, ma forse in modo meno consapevole.

Come giustamente dici, se si "svegliasse" capirebbe e soffrirebbe di più, ed in visione dei verosimili sviluppi mi sembra inutile: meglio resti nella sua consapevolezza limitata, forse.
Io non aspetto più nulla, ho commesso l'errore di farlo per 15 anni. Ora tento di salvare quello che c'è di buono. Tento, non è detto che riesca.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> .............
> Sento il bisogno di un rapporto che lei non mi può offrire, non per questo le voglio meno bene. Credo valga lo stesso da parte sua, ma forse in modo meno consapevole.
> 
> Come giustamente dici, se si "svegliasse" capirebbe e soffrirebbe di più, ed in visione dei verosimili sviluppi mi sembra inutile: meglio resti nella sua consapevolezza limitata, forse.
> Io non aspetto più nulla, ho commesso l'errore di farlo per 15 anni. Ora tento di salvare quello che c'è di buono. Tento, non è detto che riesca.


per il mio, forse limitato, modo di vedere
c'è più amore in questo tuo scritto che in molte coppie consuete

ti manderei un bacio ma non trovo la faccina

tentare è tutto quel che si può
riuscire è sempre un'eventualità


----------



## Anna A (17 Dicembre 2009)

non capisco se ad essere in crisi è tua moglie o tu; crisi di ruolo, intendo.
potreste per un po' invertire le parti. tu diventare più infantile e meno responsabile e lei iniziare a preoccuparsi di cosa combini e cosa hai in testa.
tanto per movimentare la situazione


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire nulla del rapporto che esiste tra te e tua moglie...o meglio non comprendo cosa ci sia da salvare. Ma mi arrendo, evidentemente ci sono cose che vanno al di là della mia capacità di comprensione. Quindi evito di giudicare. Tu hai descritto un tipo di rapporto (anche sessuale)talmente lontano dal mio vissuto da mettermi in condizione di non poter neanche immaginare ciò che provi. Per me la coppia è un'altra cosa: è complicità e rispetto, oltre che passione. Quindi, alzo le mani.
> Una cosa però mi preme sottolineare: c'è una fortissima discrepanza tra ciò che hai mostrato di essere (ti leggo da un pò ) ed il tipo di matrimonio che hai in piedi.
> Pensavo che meritassi un rapporto più maturo.
> 
> Pregherei il contepinceton di astenersi da inutili quanto incomprensibili interventi , almeno per quanto concerne me.


In sostanza: sulla base della teoria degli opposti che si attraggono, noi abbiamo esagerato.
Io cervellotico, lei fine e in gamba, ma sempliciotta.
Alla fine, superato il picco passionale, affrontati insieme e superati in qualche modo diversi problemi, alla fine negli anni è venuta a galla l'insostenibile distanza tra i nostri due modi di interpretare la vita.
Ci ha tenuti legati il sesso, gli interessi economici, i legami con le rispettive famiglie, la comodità delle consuetudini e, primo fra tutti, nostro figlio. Ma questo non basta.
Quello che ha sentito maggiormente il vuoto sono stato prima io, e quando non sono più riuscito a nasconderlo, non ho mantenuto quella costante presenza cui lei ormai era abituata. Non che io mi allontanassi, ma palesemente le mostravo che avevo bisogno (da lei) qualcosa in più. Vuoi che non l'ha capita, vuoi che non ha voluto, alla fine lei si è sentita abbandonata. Un giorno mi disse che quando si è messa con il tizio, non si è fatta grossi problemi, se non pratici, perchè lei si sentiva (!) abbandonata da me, e quindi in diritto di cercare sentimenti al di fuori.

Nessuno merita le cose negative che sopporta, semplicemente ognuno ha le sue e se le gratta. Se sarà capace e fortunato, riuscirà a cavarne del buono, se si lascerà trascinare o la sfiga (che è più cieca della fortuna ma è 'na piovra) si accanirà, nessuno può evitarglielo.

Qui l'affitto lo pago io (in senso figurato: ho aperto io il 3d) quindi al limite penso dovrei essere io (come d'altronde ho fatto già ieri) a chiedere a qualcuno di prendere per la comune.
Conte a me non da noia alcuna, anzi, mi da di che pensare. Se i suoi modi appaiono fastidiosi, a volte, penso che sia comunque più importante leggere tra le righe. 
Preferisco un contenuto espresso in modo grezzo che un vuoto e stereotipato perbenismo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non capisco se ad essere in crisi è tua moglie o tu; crisi di ruolo, intendo.
> potreste per un po' invertire le parti. tu diventare più infantile e meno responsabile e lei iniziare a preoccuparsi di cosa combini e cosa hai in testa.
> tanto per movimentare la situazione


Cacchio, potrebbe essere divertente, ed in realtà ci ho provato, ma non fa per me. Ti ricordi il 3d "il mio nick"? Dicevo anche del mio soprannome da ragazzo: "uomo maturo". E' un marchio che mi perseguita da sempre, quindi.
Non che non faccia cazzate, ma poi per istinto porto la mano al portafoglio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per il mio, forse limitato, modo di vedere
> *c'è più amore in questo tuo scritto che in molte coppie consuete*
> 
> ti manderei un bacio ma non trovo la faccina
> ...


Amore mio (non il nick, è un'espressione amichevole) mi hai fatto un bellissimo complimento, ma purtroppo pochi capiscono che Amore non è possesso, ma al contrario sacrificio. E che questo sacrificio, anche se rivolto alla moglie, non è zerbinismo, ma cosciente e consapevole presa di posizione, con tutto il peso e la paura e la confusione che comporta.
Io qui ho esposto tutti i miei lati: dalla coscienza all'incoscienza, dal rancore all'amore puro e semplice. Non sono altro che un uomo, e vivo ogni lato della mia vita, buono o brutto, come qualcosa di mio, di cui non posso demandare colpa ad alcuno, di cui sono interamente responsabile. Pesante, difficile, ma estremamente appagante.

Amore? E' un problema lessicale, la difficoltà di uscire da un uso così palesemete errato e strumentale di una parola per definire qualcosa con la quale non c'entra nulla. Ma le consuetudini così radicate nel tempo sono le leggi più difficili da trasgredire.


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Aggiungo, non ne posso fare a meno, scusate, che una donna che alla bella età di 45 anni sente la necessità di sfrugugliare la sessualità altrui con atteggiamenti seduttrice tardiva, non solo è patetica, ma mostra di avere gravi lacune intellettive. E chi le va appresso, scusami, non è da meno.
> E mi fermo qui.


 valuterei anche il fattore premenopausa ;ci sono donne che arrivate a questo punto della vita , sentono come sfuggire la propria femminilità e hanno bisogno di conferme che le rassicurino


----------



## ellina69 (17 Dicembre 2009)

dici che le vuoi bene: tassello importante di un matrimonio, specie di lunga durata come il vostro.
dici che state insieme da 26 anni e che lei rappresenta le tue radici: altro tassello fondamentale.
dici che senti il senso di responsabilità verso la famiglia e tuo figlio: altro elemento fondante.
Il sesso tra voi è a buoni livelli di passione: ulteriore elemento.
per il tradimento ci hai sofferto, per il racconto della scorsa notte ti sei turbato e ingelosito: altro elemento.
forse come coppia non avete tutto, ma hai molto per considerare questa relazione un matrimonio a tutti gli effetti, ancora vivo.
Non fate gli "amici" che si raccontano le avventure ...provate a rientrare in un'ottica di marito e moglie. secondo me lo siete realmente ancora, ed è per questo che non chiudi, secondo me.


----------



## Anna A (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cacchio, potrebbe essere divertente, ed in realtà ci ho provato, ma non fa per me. Ti ricordi il 3d "il mio nick"? Dicevo anche del mio soprannome da ragazzo: "uomo maturo". E' un marchio che mi perseguita da sempre, quindi.
> Non che non faccia cazzate, ma poi per istinto porto la mano al portafoglio.


in effetti sforzarsi ad essere quello che non si è non porta molto alla fine..
a meno chè non capiti qualcosa di inatteso..

il marito di una mia amica, 48 anni, ha mezzo perso la testa per una ragazza molto giovane che non se lo fila manco di striscio ma lui non demorde...
l'altro giorno l'ho incontrato al bar alle 8 di mattina, cosa inusuale per lui.. poi ho visto la tipa ed ho capito il motivo... vestito tutto tirato ma casual firmato... normalmente usce verso le 6 di mattina con su la tuta visto che ha una mega officina per camion, e vederlo così.. mah.. e lui tutto contento come se fosse ringiovanito di colpo..
è fuori di cranio e fa cose che non aveva mai fatto prima, tipo pagare il caffè a tutti ecc ecc..:rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> valuterei anche il fattore premenopausa ;ci sono donne che arrivate a questo punto della vita , sentono come sfuggire la propria femminilità e hanno bisogno di conferme che le rassicurino


Sorvolo sul tono di Iris, poco importa, ma comunque ha tirato fuori un discorso che ha il suo perchè.
Mi a moglie si è sentita distrutta nel suo ruolo di donna/madre dai tre eventi sconvolgenti: i due bambini persi molto avanti in gestazione e nostro figlio nato "sfigurato" da una malformazione alla bocca.
Si è per certi versi annullata, vivendo la propria vita sulla base di lavoro, figlio, casa.
Questo fino a quando, improvvisamente a contatto con la gente, ma già in età da menate femminili, non si è resa conto di due cose: che il tempo passa, certo, ma che il mondo (che lei stessa aveva estromeso da sé) si accorgeva di lei, che oltretutto ha la rara fortuna di mostrare molti, molti meno anni.
Essere oggetto di attenzione e complimenti penso che facilmente porti ad assuefazione, e lei, esaurita la scorta di buonsenso, e carica del suo falsato senso di abbandono si è goduta oltremodo la situazione ma senza la maturità necessaria.


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sorvolo sul tono di Iris, poco importa, ma comunque ha tirato fuori un discorso che ha il suo perchè.
> Mi a moglie si è sentita distrutta nel suo ruolo di donna/madre dai tre eventi sconvolgenti: i due bambini persi molto avanti in gestazione e *nostro figlio nato "sfigurato" da una malformazione alla bocca.*
> *Si è per certi versi annullata, vivendo la propria vita sulla base di lavoro, figlio, casa.*
> Questo fino a quando, improvvisamente a contatto con la gente, ma già in età da menate femminili, non si è resa conto di due cose: che il tempo passa, certo, ma che il mondo (che lei stessa aveva estromeso da sé) si accorgeva di lei, che oltretutto ha la rara fortuna di mostrare molti, molti meno anni.
> Essere oggetto di attenzione e complimenti penso che facilmente porti ad assuefazione, e lei, esaurita la scorta di buonsenso, e carica del suo falsato senso di abbandono si è goduta oltremodo la situazione ma senza la maturità necessaria.


 mamma mia.ecco perché mi sento sempre un'intrusa a parlare della vita degli altri..ci sono tante , troppe cose che non si sanno ed hanno un peso enorme.


----------



## Illuso (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> In sostanza: sulla base della teoria degli opposti che si attraggono, noi abbiamo esagerato.
> Io cervellotico, lei fine e in gamba, ma sempliciotta.
> Alla fine, superato il picco passionale, affrontati insieme e superati in qualche modo diversi problemi, alla fine negli anni è venuta a galla l'insostenibile distanza tra i nostri due modi di interpretare la vita.
> Ci ha tenuti legati il sesso, gli interessi economici, i legami con le rispettive famiglie, la comodità delle consuetudini e, primo fra tutti, nostro figlio. Ma questo non basta.
> ...


 Ehilà capricornaccio, e se lei è sagittario, e l’altro è del cancro il cerchio è chiuso.(scherzo):mrgreen:
Scusa, ma hai una fredda e lucida visione di tutta la situazione, però non si capisce tu cosa vuoi, cosa desideri, come e dove vorresti che andasse a finire il tuo matrimonio, la tua famiglia. Con i presupposti attuali, come pensi si possa evolvere la tua vita in futuro ?


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> dici che le vuoi bene: tassello importante di un matrimonio, specie di lunga durata come il vostro.
> dici che state insieme da 26 anni e che lei rappresenta le tue radici: altro tassello fondamentale.
> dici che senti il senso di responsabilità verso la famiglia e tuo figlio: altro elemento fondante.
> Il sesso tra voi è a buoni livelli di passione: ulteriore elemento.
> ...


Sarei imperdonabile se non ammettessi la mia fortuna, certo, ma nello stesso tempo devo dire che non è così tutto rose e fiori. Lei comunque nei momenti di contrasto diventa aggressiva in modo fastidioso (e nettamente contraddittorio con lo zerbinismo, il suo si, che mostra normalmente. La cosa urta pesantemente contro la mia autostima, che allo stato attuale è ai minimi già da trppo tempo. 
Dal canto mio vedo che non riesco, in queste condizioni di convivenza, a fare niente altro che sopravvivere, non avendo possibilità di contatto con la mia compagna se non in termini di problemi famigliari, casalinghi e genitoriali. Commentare una cosa vista in tv è deprimente, intavolare un discorso su un'idea improvvisa si risolve in un monologo, parlare di voli pindarici della fantasia significa sentirsi rispondere con frasi fatte e preoccupazioni perchè la pasta scuoce. Non abbiamo che pochi amici, tutti al suo livello o poco più, non ci sono attività in comune, né pensieri o valori in comune. Siamo buoni conviventi, quando va bene,  ma niente di più.
Ogni cosa che si fa diventa un dramma organizzativo: non ha alcuna predisposizione all'avventura. Dice di volerla, ma poi la vorrebbe organizzare (!!!!)
Lei non ha argomenti, non ha hobbies, non ha amici, non ha interessi di alcun tipo.
Io sento un vuoto enorme, lei pure perchè è del tutto disinteressata alle cose che interessano me, e non ne propone di sue. Mi incita a seguire i miei interessi, poi mi rinfaccia l'assenza. Lavora un giorno in meno di me, lo passa a far poco o nulla perchè "è stanca" e poi mi fa le menate perchè non l'aiuto abbastanza. E via di seguito.
Si, magari sono io, non lei ad avere la crisi di mezz'età, ma cacchio, io mi son speso parecchio, prima, adesso vorrei solo poter vivere con qualcuno con cui progettare la vita, non sopravvivere.
Si, la difficoltà nel chiudere è proprio che indefinitiva la gabbia, pur tale, è comoda.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> mamma mia.ecco perché mi sento sempre un'intrusa a parlare della vita degli altri..ci sono tante , troppe cose che non si sanno ed hanno un peso enorme.


Per fortuna il problema è stato egregiamente risolto da chirurghi bravissimi del S. Paolo di Milano (Prof. Brusati, onore al ui ed al suo staff.)

Io tento di metterci tutti i tasselli possibili nei miei scritti proprio per dare a chi legge la maggior padronanza possibile della situazione.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire nulla del rapporto che esiste tra te e tua moglie...o meglio non comprendo cosa ci sia da salvare. Ma mi arrendo, evidentemente ci sono cose che vanno al di là della mia capacità di comprensione. Quindi evito di giudicare. Tu hai descritto un tipo di rapporto (anche sessuale)talmente lontano dal mio vissuto da mettermi in condizione di non poter neanche immaginare ciò che provi. Per me la coppia è un'altra cosa: è complicità e rispetto, oltre che passione. Quindi, alzo le mani.
> Una cosa però mi preme sottolineare: c'è una fortissima discrepanza tra ciò che hai mostrato di essere (ti leggo da un pò ) ed il tipo di matrimonio che hai in piedi.
> Pensavo che meritassi un rapporto più maturo.
> 
> Pregherei il contepinceton di astenersi da inutili quanto incomprensibili interventi , almeno per quanto concerne me.


 Ma cosa ti ho fatto?


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ehilà capricornaccio, e se lei è sagittario, e l’altro è del cancro il cerchio è chiuso.(scherzo):mrgreen:
> Scusa, ma hai una fredda e lucida visione di tutta la situazione, però non si capisce tu cosa vuoi, cosa desideri, come e dove vorresti che andasse a finire il tuo matrimonio, la tua famiglia. Con i presupposti attuali, come pensi si possa evolvere la tua vita in futuro ?


Io sono ascendente acquario, lei è cancro ascendente leone, l'altro è leone ascendente salcazzo.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Aggiungo, non ne posso fare a meno, scusate, che una donna che alla bella età di 45 anni sente la necessità di sfrugugliare la sessualità altrui con atteggiamenti seduttrice tardiva, non solo è patetica, ma mostra di avere gravi lacune intellettive. E chi le va appresso, scusami, non è da meno.
> E mi fermo qui.


 Ma guarda che esistono cinquant'enni ancora in pista sai? E come vanno...cribbio...sono delle limousine...e io là mi ci siedo, sciarpa bianca vestito nero...mah...ste donne...


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma guarda che esistono cinquant'enni ancora in pista sai? E come vanno...cribbio...sono delle limousine...e io là mi ci siedo, sciarpa bianca vestito nero...mah...ste donne...


 non credo ti presenterò mai mia moglie


----------



## Iris (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sorvolo sul tono di Iris, poco importa, ma comunque ha tirato fuori un discorso che ha il suo perchè.
> Mi a moglie si è sentita distrutta nel suo ruolo di donna/madre dai tre eventi sconvolgenti: i due bambini persi molto avanti in gestazione e nostro figlio nato "sfigurato" da una malformazione alla bocca.
> Si è per certi versi annullata, vivendo la propria vita sulla base di lavoro, figlio, casa.
> Questo fino a quando, improvvisamente a contatto con la gente, ma già in età da menate femminili, non si è resa conto di due cose: che il tempo passa, certo, ma che il mondo (che lei stessa aveva estromeso da sé) si accorgeva di lei, che oltretutto ha la rara fortuna di mostrare molti, molti meno anni.
> Essere oggetto di attenzione e complimenti penso che facilmente porti ad assuefazione, e lei, esaurita la scorta di buonsenso, e carica del suo falsato senso di abbandono si è goduta oltremodo la situazione ma senza la maturità necessaria.


Beh...il mio tono è tutt'altro che offensivo.
Lo'ho detto in mille modi che non giudico. Se leggi bene ciò che ho scritto, sono stata giustamente cauta.
Mi spiace moltissimo per la tragedia da voi vissuta.


----------



## Iris (17 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma guarda che esistono cinquant'enni ancora in pista sai? E come vanno...cribbio...sono delle limousine...e io là mi ci siedo, sciarpa bianca vestito nero...mah...ste donne...


A me non piace questo modo di giudicare una donna . Io ho maggiore considerazione del genere femminile di quanto ne mi capita di leggere da qualcuno. Una donna non è un coacervo di ormoni..un utero e basta.
Siete offensivi.
E vi assicuro che io non sono la strega di Biancaneve.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ho portato mia moglie a parlarmi del suo amante già agli inizi della questione. L'ho fatto, allora, perchè già consapevole del limite al quale era arrivato il nostro rapporto ritenevo, sulla base di una forza che allora credevo sufficiente, che sarebbe stato giusto da parte mia offrirle aiuto. La nostra a me appariva già una storia finita, ritenevo idiota che per mera possessività o "rispetto di regole" lei dovesse rinunciare ad un sentimento che mi diceva forte.


qui ti pongo una questione: in un rapporto finito è corretto che l'uno racconti all'altro i propri sentimenti o non è meglio un distacco e stop?





> Purtroppo la mia forza era meno di quella necessaria, e sono scoppiato, sprofondando in atteggiamenti estremamente contrastanti, creandole, anzichè tranquillità, unteriore sensi di colpa ed estrema confusione, preoccupazione per me ed ulteriore perdita di fiducia in sè stessa. Non sono riuscito ad evitare i rinfacciamenti sulla base di quello che mi aveva detto fidandosi della forza che parevo mostrare. Sono stato spesso tagliente e cattivo, e lei si è comprensibilmente chiusa di nuovo.
> Io oggi sono sinceramente dispiaciuto di averle impedito con la mia crisi di mettere serenamente alla prova il rapporto con questa persona, cosa già resa difficile dalla distanza.


la tua crisi a me pareva solo il normale rifiuto che 26 anni insieme fossero cancellati dal primo estraneo giunto da lei..... mi pare che, prima di viversi la nuova storia, lei dovesse chiarezza a te... 





> In questi quasi due anni ho quindi provato di tutto, ed in ultimo sono riuscito a trovare la relativa serenità che mi ha permesso di tornare sui miei antichi propositi: ammettere la fine del nostro rapporto come "coppia" e tentare di mantenere in giusta forza il rapporto di amicizia ed affetto che in definitiva ci lega ancora con forza.


non  mi pare quello che vi siete detti per messaggio ieri. mi sbaglio?





> Ho fatto tutto da solo, in questo tempo: lei non si è mostrata capace di dare alcun contributo, se non tentativi impacciati ed a volte dannosi, e davanti ai miei occhi di osservatore diretto, questo appare come una fondamentale debolezza sua. Volendole bene, e riconoscendo in molti particolari delle nostre giornate la sincerità, pur semplice, quasi "grezza" del suo affetto per me, non posso, consapevole di un residuo di forze che mi sostiene, abbandonare tutto ora.
> Quando riesco la faccio parlare, e lei, estremamente restia perchè memore del passato, l'altra sera mi ha permesso comunque di capire che il sentimento per l'altro era davvero forte, tanto che ne soffre ancora (c'è modo e modo di piangere) che quello per me è ancora più forte, ma basato su una visione quasi "eroica" (e quindi falsata) della mia figura e sulla paura delle conseguenze di un distacco.


come se quello fosse l'innamorato dei 14 anni e tu il padre che l'ha scoperta ma che l'ama comunque.... pare anche a te questo?





> Io non sono un eroe, ma ho una coscienza ed un residuo di forze, lei è palesemente una persona infantile ed a suo modo sprovveduta, anche se forte e capace in molte cose. Mi sentirei davvero una merda d'uomo se abbandonassi la partita. Qualsiasi essa sia: tanto che preveda un improbabile ricongiungimento, quanto un, si spera, maturo dividere i sentieri.
> Ieri ero incazzato con me stesso perchè lasciandomi andare ad una cazzata ho messo io stesso in discussione le cose che stavo a fatica sostenendo.


 c'è ancora la partita da giocare? provi ancora dei sentimenti? io credo ceh pure tu sia ora confuso.
Osservazione: in molti ti contestano le cose dette da tua moglie. tu rispondi: m sono stato io a volerle sentire! a chiedere! Vero. Però tu nelle medesime condizioni avresti parlato? ti saresti comportato come un adolescente che chiacchiera con gli amici? io penso di no. Non è inaccettabile la ricerca di dialogo (che invece è lodevole) ma è inaccettabile che ne seguano raccontini di intrallazzi quando ancora sono fresche le ferite.... doveva risparmiarsi il racconto, ma soprattutto doveva risparmiarsi quest'intrallazzo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> qui ti pongo una questione: in un rapporto finito è corretto che l'uno racconti all'altro i propri sentimenti o non è meglio un distacco e stop?
> Non è detto, e comunque non può essere preso come una cosa meccanica. Stiamo parlando di persone, non di contratti aziendali.
> 
> la tua crisi a me pareva solo il normale rifiuto che 26 anni insieme fossero cancellati dal primo estraneo giunto da lei..... mi pare che, prima di viversi la nuova storia, lei dovesse chiarezza a te...
> ...


....


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh...il mio tono è tutt'altro che offensivo.
> Lo'ho detto in mille modi che non giudico. Se leggi bene ciò che ho scritto, sono stata giustamente cauta.
> Mi spiace moltissimo per la tragedia da voi vissuta.


Scrivi:
Aggiungo, non ne posso fare a meno, scusate, che una donna che alla bella età di 45 anni sente la necessità di *sfrugugliare la sessualità altrui* con atteggiamenti *seduttrice tardiva*, non solo è *patetica,* ma mostra di avere gravi *lacune intellettive*. E chi le va appresso, scusami, non è da meno.
E mi fermo qui. 

E meno male che ti fermi. Il Sant'Uffizio, almeno sulla carta, non c'è più.
Ripeto: esprimere opinioni è giusto e utile, sputare sentenze su dati incompleti è presunzione della più scarsa lega.

Riguardo chi le va appresso: ce ne sono tanti, anche qui.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> .Il tradimento ha solo suggellato la fine della storia, non l'ha causata.
> Vivere equilibratamente i propri squilibri? Dai, mucala!
> 
> 
> ...


commento: dici che il messaggio vecchio era una cazzata. ma era sentito. ora DEVI cambiare direzione. Perchè? Questa direzione non la puoi seguire? Non puoi ammettere di provare dei sentimenti che, al di là del tradimento, al di là delle differenze caratteriali e del dolore, ti portano a voler stare ancora con lei? 




E comunque sì, puoi anche dire semplicemnte 'scusa, mi sono sbagliato', se vuoi chiudere il rapporto. Anzi, sarebbe auspicabile, perchè diretto, non cervellotico, difficile, ma auspicabile. 
Almeno ci si rende conto entrambi di dove si è.

Sai una cosa, alce? Alla fine, dall'inizio del tuo essere qui, ti leggo scrivere post lunghissimi e dotte dissertazioni, ma non so cosa provi per lei nè come vorresti (nell'immaginario fanciullesco e irrazionale) il futuro...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> A me non piace questo modo di giudicare una donna . Io ho maggiore considerazione del genere femminile di quanto ne mi capita di leggere da qualcuno. Una donna non è un coacervo di ormoni..un utero e basta.
> Siete offensivi.
> E vi assicuro che io non sono la strega di Biancaneve.


dove ho scritto questo? Cazzo per me una DONNA è prima di tutto persona...sai, ho scarsissimo interesse per quelle che si propongono solo come coacervo...ma mi credi davvero incapace di amare una donna...o di non averne mai amate? Tsè...


----------



## Iris (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Scrivi:
> Aggiungo, non ne posso fare a meno, scusate, che una donna che alla bella età di 45 anni sente la necessità di *sfrugugliare la sessualità altrui* con atteggiamenti *seduttrice tardiva*, non solo è *patetica,* ma mostra di avere gravi *lacune intellettive*. E chi le va appresso, scusami, non è da meno.
> E mi fermo qui.
> 
> ...


Non ho sputato sentenze. Potevi fare tu un ritratto meno approssimativo e superficiale di tua moglie.
Risponde a ciò che leggo. E io non mi considero davvero di bassa lega.
Ciao Alce.


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2009)

sono noiosa alce ma se mi scrivi _poveretta_ commentando quella frase infelice di  tua moglie dai a maggior ragione un ipotetico permesso di criticarla


----------



## Iris (17 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> dove ho scritto questo? Cazzo per me una DONNA è prima di tutto persona...sai, ho scarsissimo interesse per quelle che si propongono solo come coacervo...ma mi credi davvero incapace di amare una donna...o di non averne mai amate? Tsè...


Dagli interventi che fai non sembra...a volte suoni offensivo. ma questa è una mia impressione. Credo di aver diritto di espressione, come ce l'hai tu.
Non metto in dubbio la tua capacità di amare.


----------



## Iris (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sono un vero coglione.
> _"Dov'è la novità?"_, direste voi. Allora:
> Ieri sera andiamo a letto, come d'abitudine non riusciamo a fare a meno di accoccolarci appiccicati uno all'altro, come d'abitudine sentiamo "formicolii ormonali", come d'abitudine mi compare nel cervello una sequenza di scene identiche con quell'altro protagonista al posto mio. Di solito le supero, maschero il disagio, ieri no.
> Finalmente parla un pochino pure lei, non tanto ma quanto basta. Scoppio, gliele tiro fuori tutte, dalle mie speranze di un tempo alle mie paranoie attuali. Le racconto un po' dei miei momenti di follia paranoica quotidiani, le sbatto in faccia tutta una serie di cose, di momenti che mi hanno fatto un male atroce. Lo faccio senza più la paura di farle del male, consapevole di desiderarlo addirittura, glielo dico. Mi sfogo.
> ...


 
Rileggiti l'incipit. Questo è quel che noi sappiamo di te e di tua moglie.
Quello che non scrivi, non siamo tenuti a saperlo.
Se non volevi commenti, potevi dirlo fin dall'inizio.
Io di certo non avrei commentato.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ho pensato una parolaccia, ma non la pronuncio per evitare le solite menate.
> Vere, te lo chiedo per favore, fanne a meno di commentare questo 3d, se ti riesce. Per favore. Se proprio non puoi, pazienza, ma provaci.


 
STRONZA?

Sono una stronza, se per stronza si intende una donna che guarda in faccia la realtà, anche nei suoi aspetti meno "edificanti". Non mi offende minimamente la parola. Abbraccio la mia stronzità.

Quanto al resto, ti rendi conto? Mi chiedi di non esprimermi. Perché? Perché la mia opinione ti infastidisce? Quali lati della vicenda, la tua, dolorosa e vera, illumina in modo "insopportabile"?

Non pensi che sia proprio questo "fastidio" ad essere analizzato?

Come vedi e chiunque puo' vedere, non ti sto "insultando" né denigrando.

Sto dicendo come la vedo: *ti fai calpestare emozionalmente per paura.  Tutto il resto sono abbellimenti psudo - psico - paraculi per non ammettere questa unica fastidiosa realtà.*


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> commento: dici che il messaggio vecchio era una cazzata. ma era sentito. ora DEVI cambiare direzione. Perchè? Questa direzione non la puoi seguire? Non puoi ammettere di provare dei sentimenti che, al di là del tradimento, al di là delle differenze caratteriali e del dolore, ti portano a voler stare ancora con lei?
> 
> ricominciamo daccapo:io PROVO sentimenti per lei, ma NON SONO quelli che normalmente animano una coppia.
> Io NON la sopporto, più, per me è un fazzoletto in bocca correndo col naso tappato, e questo riguarda la vita di tutti i giorni, ma comunque le voglio bene, ed anche se non fosse più mia moglie non le negherei mai aiuto. Anzi. Ma tra l'aiutare ed il rassegnarsi a soffocare ce ne corre.
> ...


Più che Dotto, io mi sento una via di mezzo tra Mammolo, Brontolo e Cucciolo (ed Eolo, nella stagione dei pollini).
Cosa provo per lei l'ho detto: profondo affetto, nostalgia del passato, non sopportazione del presente e dedizione se vuoi "paterna".
Come vorrei il futuro (fanciullescamente fin che vuoi) è: lei tranquilla ed equilibrata, possibilmente non da sola, nostro figlio sano, sereno e proiettato verso il suo futuro, io con una compagna che sappia corrispondere la mia curiosità per le cose, che mi conceda dialogo, che viva con me "al "di sopra" delle cose con complicità, sinergia, entusiasmo. Che sappia quindi costruire qualcosa con me, qualsiasi cosa, mordendomi le chiappe quando mi lascio andare. Infine che abbia un po' di dolcezza e che l'accetti da me.
basta? Ah, dimenticavo: la pace nel mondo.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Più che Dotto, io mi sento una via di mezzo tra Mammolo, Brontolo e Cucciolo (ed Eolo, nella stagione dei pollini).
> Cosa provo per lei l'ho detto: profondo affetto, nostalgia del passato, non sopportazione del presente e dedizione se vuoi "paterna".
> Come vorrei il futuro (fanciullescamente fin che vuoi) è: lei tranquilla ed equilibrata, possibilmente non da sola, nostro figlio sano, sereno e proiettato verso il suo futuro, io con una compagna che sappia corrispondere la mia curiosità per le cose, che mi conceda dialogo, che viva con me "al "di sopra" delle cose con complicità, sinergia, entusiasmo. Che sappia quindi costruire qualcosa con me, qualsiasi cosa, mordendomi le chiappe quando mi lascio andare. Infine che abbia un po' di dolcezza e che l'accetti da me.
> basta? *Ah, dimenticavo: la pace nel mondo*.


Ora stava per scappare a me la parolaccia:carneval:

Quello che vuoi e quello che fai pero' non coincidono troppo


----------



## Verena67 (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Nella speranza che Verena accolga di buon grado la mia ultima supplica di ieri, noto solo oggi nel tuo reply, caro Conte, l'ultima sua frase: ....... il fatto che si è dato "Alce" come nick, la dice lunga.
> 
> Sinceramente non mi aspettavo una caduta di stile del genere, da lei, un rigurgito di lavandaismo che non pare suo, ma si sa, ci si sbaglia e si cambia tutti.
> Comunque Alce Veloce fu proprio il nick giusto per il momento in cui me lo sono assegnato, e adesso ci sono affezionato. Il criterio, il valore del tradimento viene interpretato da ognuno a modo suo, consapevole di tutti o quasi tutti i fattori in gioco, poi vengono a galla i forcaioli che leggono pezzi e bocconi di un riassunto, e lì ci si perde in invettive e slogan. Pazienza.


Io sarò stronza Ma lavandaio ci sarai tu!
Dove sarebbe l'offesa?
Alce nel senso di "cuckhold" esprime un certo atteggiamento mentale, no?!
Perché lo rinneghi? Non arrivasti tu qui con Miss Patata Bollente e gli orgasmi multipli?


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> STRONZA?
> 
> Sono una stronza, se per stronza si intende una donna che guarda in faccia la realtà, anche nei suoi aspetti meno "edificanti". Non mi offende minimamente la parola. Abbraccio la mia stronzità.
> 
> ...


Veramente la parola era: ma vadaviaiciàpp!

Speravo che i professionisti della psicanalisi da quattro soldi, i magistrati del tribunale dei sentimenti, i Torquemada dei matrimoni non comparissero più in un forum che ha l'intento (credo) di confronto, e non di inquisizione (e se ritieni questa mia espressione un offesa, fai pure: da quel che ho capito lo faresti anche se ti dicessi buongiorno e a te non andasse a genio).

Se a te da fastidio che una persona si metta in discussione al di fuori degli stereotipi patinati, lavori costantemente ed appassionatamente per cercare una verità propria maturata di coscienza e non semplicemente di incastrare la propria e l'altrui vita in schemi preconfezionati da terzi, allora è meglio che te ne tieni fuori, perchè io sono, mi sento, e VOGLIO essere così. Considerami pure uno zerbino, sai che me ne cala, da parte di un nick ed un'immaginetta. Io davanti allo specchio so di essere il perno portante di una situazione, e vado orgoglioso degli sforzi che faccio per non abbandonare tutti.
Ho letto una frase, da qualche parte: "_chi ti vuole veramente bene non ti fa del male. Chi ti fa del male deve essere allontanato subito"_ o qualcosa di simile. Bell'insegnamento! Come se l'amore dovesse essere dato solo a chi lo ricambia, e gli altri crepino. Bel mondo si prospetta di fronte a questa visione. Io esco dal mazzo, perdonami.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io sarò stronza Ma lavandaio ci sarai tu!
> *Dove sarebbe l'offesa*?
> Alce nel senso di "cuckhold" esprime un certo atteggiamento mentale, no?!
> Perché lo rinneghi? Non arrivasti tu qui con Miss Patata Bollente e gli orgasmi multipli?


Difatti non ho parlato di offesa, ma di caduta di stile. Quando non si hanno argomenti, si parte con le invettive, i riferimenti faziosi, e si rispolvera strumentalmente un passato estrapolandolo dalla sua collocazione naturale, esattamente come hai fatto tu in questo post.

Atteggiamento da avvocati in tribunale. Contenta tu.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ora stava per scappare a me la parolaccia:carneval:
> 
> Quello che vuoi e quello che fai pero' non coincidono troppo


 
Per i miracoli mi sto attrezzando. Porta pazienza.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> _commento: dici che il messaggio vecchio era una cazzata. ma era sentito. ora DEVI cambiare direzione. Perchè? Questa direzione non la puoi seguire? Non puoi ammettere di provare dei sentimenti che, al di là del tradimento, al di là delle differenze caratteriali e del dolore, ti portano a voler stare ancora con lei? _
> 
> _ricominciamo daccapo:io PROVO sentimenti per lei, ma NON SONO quelli che normalmente animano una coppia._
> _Io NON la sopporto, più, per me è un fazzoletto in bocca correndo col naso tappato, e questo riguarda la vita di tutti i giorni, ma comunque le voglio bene, ed anche se non fosse più mia moglie non le negherei mai aiuto. Anzi. Ma tra l'aiutare ed il rassegnarsi a soffocare ce ne corre._
> ...


mah, concordo con lettrice: ciò che vuoi e ciò che fai sono due strade senza possibilità di incontro. ti poni a lei (tu, nel tuo messaggio, tu, con la tua necessità di dialogo e spiegazioni) come uno che vuol ricostruire.
Dici a noi che vuoi altro dalla vita.
Una relazione, proprio perchè non è un contratto, non è commerciale, non consente vie di fuga infinite.
sono due anni che andate avanti così. sono tanti due anni. Quando vorresti cominciare a ricostruire il resto della tua vita? te lo dico io: mai.
Sei come un amante single, aggrappato al suo amante sposato, che non lo molla, dice, per amore, ma in realtà è perchè non si sente pronto per una relazione completa. Tu dici di non mollarla per rispetto del passato. Secondo me c'è altro dietro.
E se davvero non la sopportassi non resisteressi a sentirti raccontare cose che tu stesso auspicavi (il suo futuro con un altro) ma le diresti che non ti interessa e ricomincieresti da te e per te.


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sto dicendo come la vedo: *ti fai calpestare emozionalmente per paura. Tutto il resto sono abbellimenti psudo - psico - paraculi per non ammettere questa unica fastidiosa realtà.*


 
Sono d'accordo, ma da qui a prenderne consapevolezza ce ne vuole. A me ci sono voluti anni e ancora sto imparando...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per i miracoli mi sto attrezzando. Porta pazienza.


Secondo me Alce la prima cosa che dovresti fare e cercare di far coincidere le azioni con il pensiero di quello che vorresti.
Non e' facile ma e' la prima cosa che va fatta, altrimenti aggiungi confusione alla confusione... confusione tua e di tua moglie.

Vedi se riesci a far smettere di nevicare va'...che m'ha gia rotto i c......i:carneval:


----------



## Grande82 (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Veramente la parola era: ma vadaviaiciàpp!
> 
> Speravo che i professionisti della psicanalisi da quattro soldi, i magistrati del tribunale dei sentimenti, i Torquemada dei matrimoni non comparissero più in un forum che ha l'intento (credo) di confronto, e non di inquisizione (e se ritieni questa mia espressione un offesa, fai pure: da quel che ho capito lo faresti anche se ti dicessi buongiorno e a te non andasse a genio).
> 
> ...


 ma se non te ne cala, perchè te la prendi?
nessuno dice che devi reagire come gli altri. vuoi perdonare? perdona! Vuoi dialogo? dialoga! vuoi lasciarla? lasciala!! ma dopo due anni, permetti che ci venga il dubbio che non sai quello che vuoi nemmeno tu? e, partendo dal presupposto che non lo sai, che ti spingiamo a riflettere su varie e diverse sfaccettature? Ognuno e convinto della sua verità, ma se tu ne avessi una non ti turberebbe questo confronto. Invece ti distrugge. 
Io posso solo imamginare come tu stia male, alce, come sia difficile, ogni giorno, affrontare una contraddizione vivente come il tuo matrimonio/convivneza/amicizia/non compatibilità.... 
Ma penso anche che non puoi continuare così. E non per noi, per carità!! Ma per te!! Più che zerbino verso di lei io ti vedo zerbino verso la quotidianità. il terrore di distruggere il fragile equilibrio della vostra nuova famiglia ti tiene fermo fisicamente ma in continuo e incessante laborio emotivo e intellettivo. Questo è a dir poco ditruttivo!


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma se non te ne cala, perchè te la prendi?
> nessuno dice che devi reagire come gli altri. vuoi perdonare? perdona! Vuoi dialogo? dialoga! vuoi lasciarla? lasciala!! ma dopo due anni, permetti che ci venga il dubbio che non sai quello che vuoi nemmeno tu? e, partendo dal presupposto che non lo sai, che ti spingiamo a riflettere su varie e diverse sfaccettature? Ognuno e convinto della sua verità, ma se tu ne avessi una non ti turberebbe questo confronto. Invece ti distrugge.
> Io posso solo imamginare come tu stia male, alce, come sia difficile, ogni giorno, affrontare una contraddizione vivente come il tuo matrimonio/convivneza/amicizia/non compatibilità....
> Ma penso anche che non puoi continuare così. E non per noi, per carità!! Ma per te!! Più che zerbino verso di lei io ti vedo zerbino verso la quotidianità. il terrore di distruggere il fragile equilibrio della vostra nuova famiglia ti tiene fermo fisicamente ma *in continuo e incessante laborio emotivo e intellettivo. Questo è a dir poco ditruttivo*!


Difatti non è che me la prenda, sono solo infastidito dalla presunzione altrui (mi basta la mia).
L'ho già detto: se il mio lavoro è zerbinismo, ne vado orgoglioso.

Questo non è assolutamente distruttivo, anzi, è l'essenza del vivere contro il vuoto del sopravvivere, per quanto "felici". Non aspiro alla "felicità", allo stordimento. Ve l'ho detto: io voglio crescere nella vita, non nel girovita. Questa mia dedizione alla "causa" della mia famiglia è a sua volta una ricerca profonda, un lavoro estremamente importante, interessantissimo. Ne ho  sofferto e ne soffro parecchio, ma, cacchio, che magnifica occasione per conoscere meglio sè stessi! Non è masochismo, è dare valore a tutto ciò che si vive, tentando di frignare il meno possibile (purtroppo non riuscendo ad evitarlo del tutto), evitare di abbandonarsi agli egoismi, agli stereotipi, ai facili "diritti". Fare la propria parte.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti non è che me la prenda, sono solo infastidito dalla presunzione altrui (mi basta la mia).
> L'ho già detto: se il mio lavoro è zerbinismo, ne vado orgoglioso.
> 
> Questo non è assolutamente distruttivo, anzi, è l'essenza del vivere contro il vuoto del sopravvivere, per quanto "felici". Non aspiro alla "felicità", allo stordimento. Ve l'ho detto: io voglio crescere nella vita, non nel girovita. Questa mia dedizione alla "causa" della mia famiglia è a sua volta una ricerca profonda, un lavoro estremamente importante, interessantissimo. Ne ho  sofferto e ne soffro parecchio, ma, cacchio, che magnifica occasione per conoscere meglio sè stessi! Non è masochismo, è dare valore a tutto ciò che si vive, tentando di frignare il meno possibile (purtroppo non riuscendo ad evitarlo del tutto), evitare di abbandonarsi agli egoismi, agli stereotipi, ai facili "diritti". Fare la propria parte.


Posso capire ma non condivido


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Secondo me Alce la prima cosa che dovresti fare e cercare di far coincidere le azioni con il pensiero di quello che vorresti.
> Non e' facile ma e' la prima cosa che va fatta, altrimenti aggiungi confusione alla confusione... confusione tua e di tua moglie.
> 
> Vedi se riesci a far smettere di nevicare va'...che m'ha gia rotto i c......i:carneval:


E che non ci sto provando?! Salvo il pestare cacche ogni tanto, il lavoro è esattamente quello, con i tempi che riesco a dargli. Son da solo, datemi tregua.

Voglio, e dico perentoriamente voglio un inverno come quello scorso! poca neve in città, metri in montagna! Perfetto!
Il problema è che il con il "Capo", lassù, ci vado poco d'accordo. farei qualcosa, Lettrice, se solo potessi, ma se non hai gli appoggi politici giusti...... Prova con Giobbe!


----------



## Grande82 (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti non è che me la prenda, sono solo infastidito dalla presunzione altrui (mi basta la mia).
> L'ho già detto: se il mio lavoro è zerbinismo, ne vado orgoglioso.
> 
> Questo non è assolutamente distruttivo, anzi, è l'essenza del vivere contro il vuoto del sopravvivere, per quanto "felici". Non aspiro alla "felicità", allo stordimento. Ve l'ho detto: io voglio crescere nella vita, non nel girovita. Questa mia dedizione alla "causa" della mia famiglia è a sua volta una ricerca profonda, un lavoro estremamente importante, interessantissimo. Ne ho sofferto e ne soffro parecchio, ma, cacchio, che magnifica occasione per conoscere meglio sè stessi! Non è masochismo, è dare valore a tutto ciò che si vive, tentando di frignare il meno possibile (purtroppo non riuscendo ad evitarlo del tutto), evitare di abbandonarsi agli egoismi, agli stereotipi, ai facili "diritti". Fare la propria parte.


La  propria parte.... per cosa?!?!!??!
non capisco cosa speri di ottenere. O meglio, l'ho pure capito, ma fai cose talmente diverse che mi confondi!
Vuoi ottenere il meglio per la tua famiglia, disinteressandoti di te. Vuoi che lei trovi serenità. Che tuo figlio stia bene. Poi le fai raccontare cosa fa e come sta... e già mi pare che sarebbe meglio che lo raccontasse ad un terapeuta, se proprio.
Poi le dici che vuoi ricostruire la famiglia e che hai bisogno di fidarti ma che lei deve lavorare di più perchè ti fa illudere e poi ti delude.... e a noi dici che sogni una vita sganciata da lei.... 
sul serio non so più che dirti.... 
e mi domando pure se scrivi qui per ascoltare e riflettere (il lavoro che dici tu) oppure per fare un pò il punto della situazione. Ma con terrore che se ti metti a rifletterci su cambiando punto di vista e usando il nostro.... non ti raccapezzerai più e crollerà tutto. Quindi non ti smuovi di un mm.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Posso capire ma non condivido


 
Me lo fai un altro caffè?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E che non ci sto provando?! Salvo il pestare cacche ogni tanto, il lavoro è esattamente quello, con i tempi che riesco a dargli. Son da solo, datemi tregua.
> 
> Voglio, e dico perentoriamente voglio un inverno come quello scorso! poca neve in città, metri in montagna! Perfetto!
> Il problema è che il con il "Capo", lassù, ci vado poco d'accordo. farei qualcosa, Lettrice, se solo potessi, ma se non hai gli appoggi politici giusti...... *Prova con Giobbe!*


:rotfl::rotfl:

Il capo per me sta al sole in California e controlla i bikini delle bionde...ma anche le more:carneval:

Famose 'sto caffe' va'


(che nessun religioso si offenda sto scherzando)


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Il capo per me sta al sole in California e controlla i bikini delle bionde...ma anche le more:carneval:
> 
> ...


a me macchiato , grazie:condom:


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> La propria parte.... per cosa?!?!!??!
> non capisco cosa speri di ottenere. O meglio, l'ho pure capito, ma fai cose talmente diverse che mi confondi!
> 
> Non sempre per arrivare da A a B la strada più breve è la retta.
> ...


Io non userò mai il _vostro_ punto di vista! E che, siete il _"consiglio degli_ _Anziani"_?!!! Voi non potete sapere tutto quello che so io, pertanto terrorizzatevi pure, se volete!
Ragiono su quello che scrivete, altrimenti non vi legerei nemmeno, ma, porta pazienza, il MIO punto di vista sarà sempre e solamente MIO!


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ragiono su quello che scrivete, altrimenti non vi legerei nemmeno, ma, porta pazienza, il MIO punto di vista sarà sempre e solamente MIO!


Beh ma lo scambio di opinioni serve  a mettersi in discussione, o no?


----------



## Grande82 (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io non userò mai il _vostro_ punto di vista! E che, siete il _"consiglio degli_ _Anziani"_?!!! Voi non potete sapere tutto quello che so io, pertanto terrorizzatevi pure, se volete!
> Ragiono su quello che scrivete, altrimenti non vi legerei nemmeno, ma, porta pazienza, il MIO punto di vista sarà sempre e solamente MIO!


 ascoltare gli altri E' vedere le cose da un altro punto di vista.
A me non pare che tu lo faccia.
In effetti fai qui più un lavoro da blogger, credo.
Va bene anche così.
sono scelte tue e io ti auguro il meglio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Beh ma lo scambio di opinioni serve a mettersi in discussione, o no?


Certo, mi sono espresso male.
Intendevo dire che non farò mai mie le opinioni altrui, ma costruirò idee mie basate _anche_ sull'elaborazione del parere altrui.
Avevo interpretato nel modo sbagliato la frase di Grande. Sorry.


----------



## Illuso (17 Dicembre 2009)

Curiosità:
Perchè lei alla fine non è andata con l'altro ?


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ascoltare gli altri E' vedere le cose da un altro punto di vista.
> A me non pare che tu lo faccia.
> In effetti fai qui più un lavoro da blogger, credo.
> Va bene anche così.
> sono scelte tue e io ti auguro il meglio.


Mi sono già corretto nel reply a Mika. Spero basti per chiarire.

Non pare che lo faccia perchè fin'ora ho trovato solo di rado argomenti vostri che confutassero a pieno titolo i miei. Non cambio idea solo perchè mi si da una versione diversa, ma perchè, eventualmente, solo dopo averla ragionata, ne scopro maggior valore della mia. A quel punto sarebbe stupido perseverare sulla propria idea sbagliata o incompleta, tanto come sarebbe stupido prender per buono materiale altrui solo magari perchè "suona meglio".
Non ho idea di che cosa facci aun blogger.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Curiosità:
> Perchè lei alla fine non è andata con l'altro ?


All'epoca lavoravano insieme in un supermercato (ambiente di corna, mi dicono, secondo solo agli ospedali), mentre poi ha cambiato drasticamente: fa lo skipper turistico a Capo Verde.
Difficoltà per la distanza, enorme crisi mia, conseguenti sensi di colpa di lei, paura delle conseguenze di una relazione del genere, reazione decisa da parte di lui alla confusione di lei (chiusura). Crack.
Se lui fosse stato in Italia o in Svizzera credo che adesso sarebbero insieme. E forse io più sereno.
lei dice che non sarebbe durata, parla di peculiarità caratteriali del tizio che non avrebbe sopportato a lungo, ma non le ho chiesto, né ha intenzione, né c'è necessità di spiegazioni ulteriori. Per me è finita prevalentemente perchè  lo ha deciso lui. Lei a parer mio ce l'ha ancora addosso, al punto di sentirsi "offesa" dalla chiusura totale da parte di lui. (ma checciavrà avuto 'sto qua? Questo si che mi rode nell'orgoglio di ometto).


----------



## Lettrice (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> All'epoca lavoravano insieme in un supermercato (ambiente di corna, mi dicono, secondo solo agli ospedali), mentre poi ha cambiato drasticamente: fa lo skipper turistico a Capo Verde.
> Difficoltà per la distanza, enorme crisi mia, conseguenti sensi di colpa di lei, paura delle conseguenze di una relazione del genere, reazione decisa da parte di lui alla confusione di lei (chiusura). Crack.
> Se lui fosse stato in Italia o in Svizzera credo che adesso sarebbero insieme. E forse io più sereno.
> lei dice che non sarebbe durata, parla di peculiarità caratteriali del tizio che non avrebbe sopportato a lungo, ma non le ho chiesto, né ha intenzione, né c'è necessità di spiegazioni ulteriori. Per me è finita prevalentemente perchè  lo ha deciso lui. Lei a parer mio ce l'ha ancora addosso, al punto di sentirsi "offesa" dalla chiusura totale da parte di lui. (ma checciavrà avuto 'sto qua? Questo si che mi rode nell'orgoglio di ometto).


Ma che calcio in culo che le avrei dato!
Comunque lo skipper turistico e' cosi' cliche che forse ne avrebbe presi due di calci in culo!

Alce senza offesa sempre


----------



## Amoremio (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ............. (ma checciavrà avuto 'sto qua? Questo si che mi rode nell'orgoglio di ometto).


quello che hanno tutti gli amanti
ed è probabilmente vero che non sarebbe durata
alla prova della vita reale e quotidiana


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma che calcio in culo che le avrei dato!
> Comunque lo skipper turistico e' cosi' cliche che forse ne avrebbe presi due di calci in culo!
> 
> Alce senza offesa sempre


All'epoca lavorava semplicemente in un supermercato come lei. 
A C.V. c'è andato solo in seguito (era già in progetto da un paio d'anni).
Adesso vi faccio incazzare ancora di più con lei: D:rotfl::rotfl
Prima che io scoprissi il tradimento, lei una sera mi ha chiesto consiglio su cosa avrebbero potuto regalare al tizio, lei e i colleghi,  per buon augurio del nuovo lavoro. Il bello è che io mi sono pure impegnato! (le ho consigliato cappello di paglia sigaro Havana e libro di viaggi in mare: simbolo di un vecchio progetto tra amici miei). Che ci volete fare, a me ste cose, certe sfacciataggini assurde, fanno ridere!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Dicembre 2009)

Fammi capire, Alce, dovrei scomparire dal forum perché...non ti assecondo nel tuo delirio immaginifico?

Te lo puoi scordare!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quello che hanno tutti gli amanti
> ed è probabilmente vero che non sarebbe durata
> alla prova della vita reale e quotidiana


Sai cos'è? E' che io invidio a quel tizio la passione che ha saputo generare in lei, tanto simile a quella che provava per me ai tempi, ma che ormai è un misero ricordo lontano.
Dioddioddio come vorrei essere per una volta ancora desiderato anche solo la metà di così. Inspirare tanta passione, ricambiarla.......
Ok ragazzi, spengo la canna e torno serio.

(scherzo, fumo ancora ogni tanto qualche sigaretta, ma solo quelle. Son così di mio, purtroppo)


----------



## Verena67 (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Certo, mi sono espresso male.
> Intendevo dire che non farò mai mie le opinioni altrui, ma costruirò idee mie basate _anche_ sull'elaborazione del parere altrui.
> Avevo interpretato nel modo sbagliato la frase di Grande. Sorry.


 
'mazza come elabori!:rotfl:

Firmato: Lavandaia Torquemada.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> All'epoca lavorava semplicemente in un supermercato come lei.
> A C.V. c'è andato solo in seguito (era già in progetto da un paio d'anni).
> Adesso vi faccio incazzare ancora di più con lei: D:rotfl::rotfl
> Prima che io scoprissi il tradimento, lei una sera mi ha chiesto consiglio su cosa avrebbero potuto regalare al tizio, lei e i colleghi,  per buon augurio del nuovo lavoro. Il bello è che io mi sono pure impegnato! (le ho consigliato cappello di paglia sigaro Havana e libro di viaggi in mare: simbolo di un vecchio progetto tra amici miei). Che ci volete fare, a me ste cose, certe sfacciataggini assurde, fanno ridere!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Fa veramente ridere:carneval:

OT: io e le mie amiche avevamo in progetto come viaggio post laurea la coast to coast i nostri tre elementi fondamentali erano stivali da cowgirl, cadillac rosa confetto (aborro il rosa ma eravamo 2 contro una) e moleskine:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Fammi capire, Alce, dovrei scomparire dal forum perché...non ti assecondo nel tuo delirio immaginifico?
> 
> Te lo puoi scordare!!


Ma ci mancherebbe! Mica sono il padrone di casa!
Mi basta, se puoi, che ti risparmi certi commenti nei 3d che mi riguardano. Vuoi? Graaaazie.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe! Mica sono il padrone di casa!
> Mi basta, se puoi, che ti risparmi certi commenti nei 3d che mi riguardano. Vuoi? Graaaazie.


 
Prego, ma no.
Se vuoi che non mi esprima sulla tua vicenda, parla PRIVATAMENTE con chi vuoi via mail, ma non rinuncio al mio diritto di esprimermi QUI.


----------



## Mari' (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> All'epoca lavorava semplicemente in un supermercato come lei.
> A C.V. c'è andato solo in seguito (era già in progetto da un paio d'anni).
> *Adesso vi faccio incazzare ancora di più con lei*: D:rotfl::rotfl
> Prima che io scoprissi il tradimento, lei una sera mi ha chiesto consiglio su cosa avrebbero potuto regalare al tizio, lei e i colleghi,  per buon augurio del nuovo lavoro. Il bello è che io mi sono pure impegnato! (le ho consigliato cappello di paglia sigaro Havana e libro di viaggi in mare: simbolo di un vecchio progetto tra amici miei). Che ci volete fare, a me ste cose, certe sfacciataggini assurde, fanno ridere!


... macche' Alce :mrgreen: la vita e' ridicola a volte :rotfl: anzi mi sono divertita :rotfl: che faccia di marmo che c'ha la tua signora


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Fa veramente ridere:carneval:
> 
> OT: io e le mie amiche avevamo in progetto come viaggio post laurea la coast to coast i nostri tre elementi fondamentali erano stivali da cowgirl, cadillac rosa confetto (aborro il rosa ma eravamo 2 contro una) e moleskine:rotfl::rotfl:


In realtà i progetti erano due: Il primo era quello di copiare un tizio che anni fa ha venduto tutto, si è messo un'intera officina su una barca, e vive da 15 anni riparando motori marini in tutti i porti del Mediterraneo.
Il secondo, per certi versi meno affascinante, era di perorare la causa della ripresa del trasporto fluviale e lacustre. Io mi vedevo già sulle acque del Lago, a bordo della mia chiatta portacontainer, cappello di paglia in testa, sigaro, birra e libro.
Piccoli, semplici sogni.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... macche' Alce :mrgreen: la vita e' ridicola a volte :rotfl: anzi mi sono divertita :rotfl: che faccia di marmo che c'ha la tua signora


Certe cose mettono in luce l'ingenuità di certe persone, il candore con cui perpetrano nefandezze. 
E la pirlaggine delle loro vittime :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce ti dispiace se faccio un piccolo intervallo nel Tuo 3d?


E' carinissimo :rotfl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hSvacxqR1o


----------



## Illuso (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> All'epoca lavoravano insieme in un supermercato (ambiente di corna, mi dicono, secondo solo agli ospedali), mentre poi ha cambiato drasticamente: fa lo skipper turistico a Capo Verde.
> Difficoltà per la distanza, enorme crisi mia, conseguenti sensi di colpa di lei, paura delle conseguenze di una relazione del genere, reazione decisa da parte di lui alla confusione di lei (chiusura). Crack.
> Se lui fosse stato in Italia o in Svizzera credo che adesso sarebbero insieme. E forse io più sereno.
> lei dice che non sarebbe durata, parla di peculiarità caratteriali del tizio che non avrebbe sopportato a lungo, ma non le ho chiesto, né ha intenzione, né c'è necessità di spiegazioni ulteriori. Per me è finita prevalentemente perchè  lo ha deciso lui. Lei a parer mio ce l'ha ancora addosso, al punto di sentirsi "offesa" dalla chiusura totale da parte di lui. (ma checciavrà avuto 'sto qua? Questo si che mi rode nell'orgoglio di ometto).


Non è che lei ad un certo punto non si sia più sentita amata da te, e magari  per via di una situazione famigliare incasinata si è sentita anche trascurata, solitamente succede così, ed ecco che spunta il fenomeno a chiacchiere, che dopo essersi preso quello che voleva sparisce...
E tu pensi di non aver commesso nessun errore nei suoi confronti ?

dopo ventisei anni o è malata di ninfomania, o probabilmente qualche colpa ce l'hai anche tu.(Anche se non giustifica il tradimento)


----------



## Amoremio (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sai cos'è? E' che io invidio a quel tizio la passione che ha saputo generare in lei, tanto simile a quella che provava per me ai tempi, ma che ormai è un misero ricordo lontano.
> Dioddioddio come vorrei essere per una volta ancora desiderato anche solo la metà di così. Inspirare tanta passione, ricambiarla.......


leggi Kid

anche lui camminava a 3 metri da terra


e pensi che mio marito non provasse lo stesso

e tutti quelli che tradiscono (a parte i seriali, credo) non si sentono rapiti dalla passione, più desiderati, più giovani ....
e quante volte si tratta di cose concretizzabili e durature?

ma non mi pare che tua moglie non ti desideri
anche con insistenza


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Alce ti dispiace se faccio un piccolo intervallo nel Tuo 3d?
> 
> 
> E' carinissimo :rotfl:
> ...


purtroppo leggo quasi correntemente l'inglese, spiccico qualche parola (compenso a gesti), ma capisco quasi niente del parlato, soprattutto veloce. Non ci ho capito 'na mazza. Sorry
Comunque fai pure tutti gli intervlli che vuoi, mica siamo in chiesa o in tribunale. (spero)


----------



## Grande82 (17 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Non è che lei ad un certo punto non si sia più sentita amata da te, e magari per via di una situazione famigliare incasinata si è sentita anche trascurata, solitamente succede così, ed ecco che spunta il fenomeno a chiacchiere, che dopo essersi preso quello che voleva sparisce...
> E tu pensi di non aver commesso nessun errore nei suoi confronti ?
> 
> dopo ventisei anni o è malata di ninfomania, o probabilmente qualche colpa ce l'hai anche tu.(Anche se non giustifica il tradimento)


 ma infatti è andata così e alce lo ammette: hanno smesso di comunicare.
stop.
Ognuno sulla sua barchetta.
E patatrac.
la fune che li legava li ha fatti affondare entrambi. 
E' il seguito che pare un programma disturbato soggetto a continui aggiornamenti della riprogrammazione digitale (scusate ma il digitale mi ha incasinato la vita... non so più dove è rai due!!!)
Si inseguono, si lasciano, litigano, fanno l'amore, si dicono di voler ricostruire, ammettono che ormai è finita... e tutto senza soluzione di continuità, come fossero personaggi con le battute giuste che però non sanno quando le devono dire.
Ovviamente è la mia impressione dall'esterno: ognuno segue un suo percorso mentale e non riesce ad ascoltare davvero nè l'altro nè il proprio cuore.
Vabbè, per carità, sbaglierò io ad interpretare, sarò bacchettona, ciò che vi pare.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Non è che lei ad un certo punto non si sia più sentita amata da te, e magari per via di una situazione famigliare incasinata si è sentita anche trascurata, solitamente succede così, *ed ecco che spunta il fenomeno a chiacchiere, che dopo essersi preso quello che voleva sparisce*...
> E tu pensi di non aver commesso nessun errore nei suoi confronti ?
> 
> dopo ventisei anni o è malata di ninfomania, o probabilmente qualche colpa ce l'hai anche tu.(Anche se non giustifica il tradimento)


Riepilogare tutta la storia sarebbe eccessivo, sono già logorroico di mio, ma ti dico che il suo distacco avvenne anni fa in seguito a gravi questioni di figli persi molto avanti in gestazione. Da allora il rapporto l'ho sempre sostenuto io, con lei che si era chiusa in un bozzolo. Sesso sempre più che soddisfacente (lei ha sempre confermato con entusiasmo), ma altri interessi comuni, quasi zero. Io ho avviato un'attività in proprio, a lei del tutto aliena, ma ho sempre tentato di condividere gli entusiasmi ed i progetti. Ho coltivato interessi, sempre tentando di coinvolgerla, inutilmente. Mi sono sempre dato disponibile, tanto al dialogo quanto con affetto ed attenzioni, ma lei è sempre rimasta..... lontana.
Certo che ho compiuto errori, soprattutto quello di pensare che bastasse la mia dedizione per farla uscire dall'isolamento. Ho provato più volte a proporle l'analisi (insieme), ma mi ha sempre risposto con violenza.
Ninfomania? Dai, che c'entra, non è che è andata a scoparsi tutti i suoi corteggiatori! Le piace parecchio il sesso, ma non è maniaca, e con me non è mai mancata né quantità né trasporto, nè fantasia, tanto che ancora oggi, malgrado i fatti, malgrado 26 anni, va ancora alla grande, anzi, forse meglio.

Ah, il neretto mica l'ho capito!


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> leggi Kid
> 
> anche lui camminava a 3 metri da terra
> 
> ...


Per anni ho avuto il terrore, con il bisogno di dolcezza e di passione che avevo (e che ho), di incontrare qualcuno che mi facesse sbarellare. Difatti pensavo che al tradimento ci sarei arrivato prima io. Ma lei ha trovato due fattori a suo favore: essere una bella donna, oltretutto con molto fascino spontaneo, e trovarsi per lavoro a frequentare un ambiente pieno di gente.
Io sono un uomo, non brutto ma senza particolare carisma e, mollate le moto, lavoro da anni in un ambiente di soli uomini.

Oggi il desiderio di mia moglie mi appare solo come paura di abbandono. Non sento passione in lei, solo paura.


----------



## Illuso (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ah, il neretto mica l'ho capito!


Ma si,  il tizio che fà il comprensivo, la spalla su cui piangere, che fà bla, bla, bla, bla, e una volta preso quello che voleva sparisce lasciando i casini ai coniugi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ma si, il tizio che fà il comprensivo, la spalla su cui piangere, che fà bla, bla, bla, bla, e una volta preso quello che voleva sparisce lasciando i casini ai coniugi.


Mi sa che il tizio s'è preso uno sbandone coi fiocchi. L'ha pure portata a vedre una casa che voleva comprare per loro due, organizzando il lavoro in modo da passare la maggior parte del tempo possibile in Italia.
Ha troncato perchè si è reso conto della confusione di lei ed ha saputo della gravità della crisi mia che la destabilizzava ulteriormente. Lui credo sia un decisionista.


----------



## Illuso (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi sa che il tizio s'è preso uno sbandone coi fiocchi. L'ha pure portata a vedre una casa che voleva comprare per loro due, organizzando il lavoro in modo da passare la maggior parte del tempo possibile in Italia.
> Ha troncato perchè si è reso conto della confusione di lei ed ha saputo della gravità della crisi mia che la destabilizzava ulteriormente. Lui credo sia un decisionista.


Ecco bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, se fra loro ci fosse stato vero amore, veri sentimenti, vera passione, tu non saresti qui a dire quello che dici, perchè lei se ne sarebbe andata, e se ne fregavano beatamente della tua crisi che destabilizzava solo te. Ho la sensazione che tu, lui non lo conosci, ti sei fatto il film, che si è fatto lei, che te lo ha raccontato.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ecco bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, se fra loro ci fosse stato vero amore, veri sentimenti, vera passione, tu non saresti qui a dire quello che dici, perchè lei se ne sarebbe andata, e se ne fregavano beatamente della tua crisi che destabilizzava solo te. Ho la sensazione che tu, lui non lo conosci, ti sei fatto il film, che si è fatto lei, che te lo ha raccontato.


Beh, ma in definitiva di lui a me che mi frega? Io ho sempre messo come prima ipotesi che fosse solo uno che cercava un buco caldo per quando tornava in Italia, e questo mi dispiaceva per lei.
Ora il problema siamo solo io e lei, altri o altre non c'entrano, per il momento almeno.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Prego, ma no.
> Se vuoi che non mi esprima sulla tua vicenda, parla PRIVATAMENTE con chi vuoi via mail, ma non rinuncio al mio diritto di esprimermi QUI.


Ma Vere, nessuno te lo toglie sto diritto, ti ha solo detto di misurare le parole...sai feriscono, o dato che sei psicologa le usi con cattiveria? A che pro?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ecco bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, se fra loro ci fosse stato vero amore, veri sentimenti, vera passione, tu non saresti qui a dire quello che dici, perchè lei se ne sarebbe andata, e se ne fregavano beatamente della tua crisi che destabilizzava solo te. Ho la sensazione che tu, lui non lo conosci, ti sei fatto il film, che si è fatto lei, che te lo ha raccontato.


Tu non sai invece, quanto sacrificano, due persone che non "possono" stare assieme, per rispetto della condizione dell'altro.
Se ami, sei anche o soprattutto altruista, pensi al bene dell'altro.
Chi ti dice che una storia alternativa sia solo egoismo a due?
Questo mi pare non si capisca degli amanti. 
Hanno un enorme rispetto della condizione dell'altro.
Premesso che: tu sei sposata infelice, e io sono sposato infelice, e che non vogliamo diroccare quello che entrambi nelle rispettive postazioni abbiamo costruito, vediamo di goderci solo quello che ci spetta.
Non si può avere tutto e subito...
Qui dentro a parole la si fa sempre molto facile.
Ma a me sa che chi desfa tutto per coronare il suo sogno, si espone a gravi rischi. Se poi finisce male? 

Illuso, sei proprio Illuso...


----------



## Verena67 (17 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Vere, nessuno te lo toglie sto diritto, ti ha solo detto di misurare le parole...sai feriscono, o dato che sei psicologa le usi con cattiveria? A che pro?


Ma quale cattiveria, Conte!
Chiamasi "aprire gli occhietti belli"!!!

P.S. Non sono psicologa.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Beh, ma in definitiva di lui a me che mi frega? Io ho sempre messo come prima ipotesi che fosse solo uno che cercava un buco caldo per quando tornava in Italia, e questo mi dispiaceva per lei.
> Ora il problema siamo solo io e lei, altri o altre non c'entrano, per il momento almeno.


Il problema è arrivare ad ammettere che forse non si era fatti l'uno per l'altro. Tutto qua. Mica si sceglie sai? Sono una serie di contingenze...
26 anni sono una vita...
Facile separarsi che so...con un paio d'anni di matrimonio, senza figli ecc...ecc...
Più dura quando uno si dice, mi tocca separarmi da te, per quello che mi hai fatto.


----------



## Becco (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Riepilogare tutta la storia sarebbe eccessivo, sono già logorroico di mio, ma ti dico che il suo distacco avvenne anni fa in seguito a gravi questioni di figli persi molto avanti in gestazione. Da allora il rapporto l'ho sempre sostenuto io, con lei che si era chiusa in un bozzolo. Sesso sempre più che soddisfacente (lei ha sempre confermato con entusiasmo), ma altri interessi comuni, quasi zero. Io ho avviato un'attività in proprio, a lei del tutto aliena, ma ho sempre tentato di condividere gli entusiasmi ed i progetti. Ho coltivato interessi, sempre tentando di coinvolgerla, inutilmente. Mi sono sempre dato disponibile, tanto al dialogo quanto con affetto ed attenzioni, ma lei è sempre rimasta..... lontana.
> Certo che ho compiuto errori, soprattutto quello di pensare che bastasse la mia dedizione per farla uscire dall'isolamento. Ho provato più volte a proporle l'analisi (insieme), ma mi ha sempre risposto con violenza.
> Ninfomania? Dai, che c'entra, non è che è andata a scoparsi tutti i suoi corteggiatori! Le piace parecchio il sesso, ma non è maniaca, e con me non è mai mancata né quantità né trasporto, nè fantasia, tanto che ancora oggi, malgrado i fatti, malgrado 26 anni, va ancora alla grande, anzi, forse meglio.
> 
> Ah, il neretto mica l'ho capito!


 ----------------------------------

No, macchè ninfomania, allora di mia moglie che dovrei dire che di amanti ne ha avuti anche due alla volta. 
Piuttosto mi sembra che la moglie di alce sia una persona incline alla depressione, e che il rapporto con lui non sia funzionale alle sue necessità. A me pare che alce sia un marito accettabilissimo. poi quello che è il loro rapporto difficle dirlo con i post e senza controparte. 
A volte mi rendo conto che ci sono persone che non stanno bene che da sole. Io in fondo sono una di queste persone.
Becco


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67;383
 
P.S. Non sono psicologa.[/QUOTE ha detto:
			
		

> Invece sembrerebbe: hai la stessa arrogante presunzione di risolvere i problemi degli altri con quattro frasi fatte, ma..... pronunciate con autorevolezza, s'intende.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma quale cattiveria, Conte!
> Chiamasi "aprire gli occhietti belli"!!!
> 
> P.S. Non sono psicologa.


Ma allora fallo con cautela...tu stai bene, hai il tuo bel marito che ti protegge...bla bli bla bla...
Non vedi la colossale solitudine di un uomo come Alce?
Insomma...dai...c'è modo e modo di dire le cose, guarda anche me, non mi sento affatto un debole sai, per non aver ancora mandato all'aria tutto quanto...anzi...anzi...
Mi pareva che avessi detto che studiavi psicologia...
Non era un insulto sai?:up:


----------



## Lettrice (18 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora fallo con cautela...*tu stai bene, hai il tuo bel marito che ti protegge...bla bli bla bla...*
> Non vedi la colossale solitudine di un uomo come Alce?
> Insomma...dai...c'è modo e modo di dire le cose, guarda anche me, non mi sento affatto un debole sai, per non aver ancora mandato all'aria tutto quanto...anzi...anzi...
> Mi pareva che avessi detto che studiavi psicologia...
> Non era un insulto sai?:up:


Non sono Verena pero' appena ho letto ho pensato: "ma come ti permetti!"
Poi non vuol dire nulla, io non ho il marito e ad Alce ho scritto le stesse cose che ha scritto Verena e non per offendere.
Ognuno si crea le solitudini che vuole, basta che poi non la si faccia passare per saggezza antica.


----------



## Verena67 (18 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora fallo con cautela...*tu stai bene, hai il tuo bel marito che ti protegge...bla bli bla bla...*
> Non vedi la colossale solitudine di un uomo come Alce?
> Insomma...dai...c'è modo e modo di dire le cose, guarda anche me, non mi sento affatto un debole sai, per non aver ancora mandato all'aria tutto quanto...anzi...anzi...
> Mi pareva che avessi detto che studiavi psicologia...
> Non era un insulto sai?:up:


 
non ho ancora dato nemmeno un esame (sì, sto studiando) pertanto non posso certo fregiarmi del titolo! (nel bene e nel male).

Contesto la frase in neretto.  Mio marito è una persona meravigliosa MA il lavoro l'abbiamo sempre fatto in due (come in due abbiamo fatto determinati sbagli, poi pero' superati con determinazione, io ho sbagliato in determinate cose, lui in altre). 

Nulla di regalato.

Quanto allo "stare bene", lo prendo come un augurio!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sono Verena pero' appena ho letto ho pensato: *"ma come ti permetti!"*
> Poi non vuol dire nulla, io non ho il marito e ad Alce ho scritto le stesse cose che ha scritto Verena e non per offendere.
> *Ognuno si crea le solitudini che vuole, basta che poi non la si faccia passare per saggezza antica*.


 
ecco, appunto!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Invece sembrerebbe: hai la stessa arrogante presunzione di risolvere i problemi degli altri con quattro frasi fatte, ma..... pronunciate con autorevolezza, s'intende.


 
L'autorevolezza non si finge, o si ha, o non si ha.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sono Verena pero' appena ho letto ho pensato: "ma come ti permetti!"
> Poi non vuol dire nulla, io non ho il marito e ad Alce ho scritto le stesse cose che ha scritto Verena e non per offendere.
> Ognuno si crea le solitudini che vuole, basta che poi non la si faccia passare per saggezza antica.


No, ragazza mia, non hai detto le stesse cose di Verena, né  tanto meno nello stesso tono perentorio e matronale. Stai solo correggendo il tiro adesso, e spero non sia per sudditanza, ma non credo affatto che tu ne sia soggetta.
Con te c'è stato confronto, hai portato avanti ipotesi, pareri e consigli con delicatezza, rispetto ed apertura. Pur non condividendo le mie idee, non ti sei permessa di sparare ad alzo zero le tue come fossero i nuovi dieci comandamenti.
E le tue non sono mai state banalità.
La tua ultima frase metterebbe in dubbio queste mie affermazioni, ma per risponderle ti dico una cosa: non faccio assolutamente passare per saggezza antica le mie scelte. Esse sono solo il risultato - giusto o sbagliato che sia -  di un complesso lavoro di introspezione che fin'ora mi ha portato ad ottenere come risultato la consapevolezza di quello che faccio, e non il semplice abbandonarmi agli eventi ed agli istinti.
Le mie non sono e non voglio spacciarle per verità assolute, come qualcuno pare fare delle proprie, bensì sono, le mie, convinzioni maturate attraverso una continua messa in discussione. Io, anche attraverso le vostre parole, provo ogni momento a cambiare gli elementi di questo strano e faticoso esperimento, ma se alla fine ottengo sempre gli stessi risultati può voler dire due cose: o le cose stanno veramente come sembrano a me, o ancora né da solo, né col vostro aiuto sono per il momento riuscito a trovare l'errore di procedimento.
Non accetto dogmi, non accetto diktat, non accetto consulenze specialistiche non richieste, non accetto giudizi universali, né sentenze divine, né, tantomeno, giustizia sommaria.
Spero di poter continuare a chiacchierare gradevolmente con te tanto come con chiunque altro non si senta divinamente al di sopra di una situazione letta con strumentale distrazione (certo, perchè troppe sono le rimostranze su argomenti che io ho già spiegato più volte) su un cazzutissimo forum di cornuti e mandrilli.

 (quest'ultima è solo una battuta, s'intende a me piace questo posto, e mi piace stare con voi)


----------



## Verena67 (18 Dicembre 2009)

Alce, non sprecare energie a far la guerra a me, hai altri "nemici" molto piu' concreti  da combattere...


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> L'autorevolezza non si finge, o si ha, o non si ha.


 
Quindi non pretenderla alzando la voce.


----------



## Verena67 (18 Dicembre 2009)

Ma sei proprio senza speranza. Ma chi alza la voce?! L'unico che si esalta sei tu.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Alce, non sprecare energie a far la guerra a me, hai altri "nemici" molto piu' concreti da combattere...


Questo 3d parla di me, e solo di me e della mia vita, quindi, non avndo tu alcun interesse personale in merito mi chiedo per quale motivo insisti a far presenza.
Visto il tono con cui ti ti stavi imponendo, ti ho chiesto gentilmente di esimerti dall'intervenire, ma tu hai scelto di continuare, pertanto, come un cane con le pulci, mi sto semplicemente "scrollando" infastidito.
Mi dispiace. Verena, usare questi toni, ma mi ci porti, e se anche potrei a mia volta ignorarti, a volte il "prurito" è più forte del buonsenso, cosa di cui non ritengo di disporre più di altri.


----------



## Anna A (18 Dicembre 2009)

*e alla radio*

stan mandando tiziano ferro, mentre leggo questo 3d..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khLcbEwjN_0

Sono un grande falso mentre fingo l’allegria,
sei il gran diffidente mentre fingi simpatia,
come un terremoto in un deserto che…
che crolla tutto ed io son morto e nessuno se n’è accorto.
Lo sanno tutti che in caso di pericolo si salva solo chi sa volare bene,
quindi se escludi gli aviatori, i falchi, nuvole, gli aerei, aquile e angeli, rimani te
ed io mi chiedo ora che farai,
che nessuno ti verrà a salvare,
complimenti per la vita da campione,
insulti per l’errore di un rigore.
E mi sento come chi sa piangere ancora alla mia età
e ringrazio sempre chi sa piangere di notte alla mia età
e vita mia che mi hai dato tanto,
amore, gioia, dolore, tutto,
ma grazie a chi sa sempre perdonare sulla porta alla mia età.
Certo che facile non è mai stato,
osservavo la vita come la osserva un cieco,
perché ciò che è detto può far male,
però ciò che è scritto può ferire per morire.
E mi sento come chi sa piangere ancora alla mia età
e ringrazio sempre chi sa piangere di notte alla mia età
e vita mia che mi hai dato tanto,
amore, gioia, dolore, tutto,
ma grazie a chi sa sempre perdonare sulla porta alla mia età.
E che la vita ti riservi ciò che serve e spero
che piangerai per cose brutte e cose belle e spero
senza rancore che le tue paure siano cure
e l’allegria mancata poi diventi amore
anche se è perché solamente il caos della retorica
confonde i gesti, le parole, le modifica e
e perché Dio mi ha suggerito,
ti ho perdonato e ciò che dice lui va ascoltato.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> stan mandando tiziano ferro, mentre leggo questo 3d..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khLcbEwjN_0
> 
> ...


Lo sai, te l'avevo già detto tempo fa che questa canzone mi piace molto, e per un certo tempo è stata la "colonna sonora" delle mie giornate.
La musica, la poesia, la letteratura hanno di bello che ognuno le può sentire a modo suo, sceglierne un pezzetto ed incastrarlo come una gemma nella collana del proprio vivere, senza però poter pretendere che esse creino in tutti le stesse nostre emozioni.
Grazie AnnaA


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *Ma sei proprio senza speranza*. Ma chi alza la voce?! L'unico che si esalta sei tu.


Quindi che intervieni a fare?
Se *giudichi* che sia inutile continuare con me, mollami, per favore, come tu pretenderesti che io facessi con mia moglie.


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma sei proprio senza speranza. Ma chi alza la voce?! L'unico che si esalta sei tu.


trovo sacrosanta la libertà di tutti ; lui scrive , tu intervieni.......
ma una volta espresso il concetto rimanere nei  botta e risposta più che autorevole mi sembra infantile


----------



## Iris (18 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> trovo sacrosanta la libertà di tutti ; lui scrive , tu intervieni.......
> ma una volta espresso il concetto rimanere nei botta e risposta più che autorevole mi sembra infantile


Sono d'accordo. Alce non vuole nè commenti nè confronti . Se va bene a lui, va bene pure a noi.

Ma non toccatemi Verena e Lettrice, che per lo meno mi salvano dallo sbadiglio:carneval:

P.S. Ora comincio a capire chi tradisce per noia.


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Alce, non sprecare energie a far la guerra a me, hai altri "nemici" molto piu' concreti  da combattere...


mille auguri di cuore, su questo non si scherza


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> trovo sacrosanta la libertà di tutti ; lui scrive , tu intervieni.......
> ma una volta espresso il concetto rimanere nei botta e risposta più che autorevole mi sembra infantile


 
Hai ragione Minnie, a volte ci si lascia trascinare.


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Hai ragione Minnie, a volte ci si lascia trascinare.


è da ieri che aspetto un caffè macchiato...allora??:singleeye:


----------



## Bruja (18 Dicembre 2009)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> è da ieri che aspetto un caffè macchiato...allora??:singleeye:


Consiglio spassionato, cambia "bar"...
Bruja


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Consiglio spassionato, cambia "bar"...
> Bruja


ben gentile:unhappy:


----------



## Bruja (18 Dicembre 2009)

*...*



Minerva ha detto:


> ben gentile:unhappy:


Era solo una fattiva preoccupazione di... tempo utile:up:
Bruja


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. *Alce non vuole nè commenti nè confronti* . Se va bene a lui, va bene pure a noi.
> 
> Ma non toccatemi Verena e Lettrice, che per lo meno mi salvano dallo sbadiglio:carneval:
> 
> P.S. Ora comincio a capire chi tradisce per noia.


E' per caso un gioco? Se lo è è più infantile del botta e risposta.

Lettrice, ed anche tu, salvo una volta su cui ci siamo chiariti pacificamente, avete interloquito con me senza scontri, e questo lo ritengo costruttivo, è quello che non solo io, ma la maggior parte di noi vorrebbe.
Pretendere, ripeto per l'ultima volta, che le proprie opinioni su un argomento conosciuto superficialmente debbano per forza di cose essere prese per buone da chi l'argomento lo vive in prima persona, ignorando apertamente ogni argomentazione contraria ed usando toni perentori, non mi sembra accettabile.
Io ho messo in maiuscolo in alcuni miei post di questo 3d quello che penso del valore dell'impegno che sto profondendo in questa vicenda, non dei suoi risultati che per il momento sono ancora confusi. Verena è giunta ad una sentenza definitiva? Ok, buon per lei, me la proponga pure, ma non me la imponga con superba pretesa autorità.

Il tuo P.S. è banale: tu non sai, puoi solo lavorare di fantasia su cosa sia vivere con me, quindi è a mio avviso fuori luogo sparare battute così gratuite. 
Tieniti pure la tua Verena, chi te la tocca, per carità, anzi, già che ci sei portatela via.
Con Lettrice mi sono sempre trovato a mio agio, anche se spesso la pensiamo diversamente.
Con te a volte forse ci siamo trovati in fazioni opposte, ma non mi sembra che ci si sia mai scontrati.

Ultima nota: probabilmente di rado si riesce a rendere per iscritto il tono con cui si pronuncerebbero certi discorsi. Per togliere ogni dubbio, sappiate che io sono una persona estremamente pacata, anche se a volte un po' teatrale, ed il mio tono nel parlato di questo 3d e della maggior parte degli altri è sempre stato molto pacato, sereno e spesso divertito.
Buona giornata a tutti, ragazzi e ragazze


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è da ieri che aspetto un caffè macchiato...allora??:singleeye:


E' Lettrice che ha la scorta di sciaquatura di caffè.
Lettryyyyyyy! La sciacquaaaaaaaa!
Anche per me, grazie, con zucchero di canna.


----------



## evergreen (18 Dicembre 2009)

caro alce veloce...ne so qualcosa di nottate a farle scenate di gelosia...e ti consiglio di darti una calmata perche'  ve scorgo la fine in futuro


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

evergreen ha detto:


> caro alce veloce...ne so qualcosa di nottate a farle scenate di gelosia...e ti consiglio di darti una calmata perche' ve scorgo la fine in futuro


Ciao Ever, scusa, ma probabilmente non hai letto a sufficienza. Niente di male, ci mancherebbe.
Non ci sono mai state scenate di gelosia, salvo nei primissime tempi dei momentanei miei cedimenti di pochi secondi, e sempre in assenza di nostro figlio.
Di notte abbiamo parlato seriamente, scherzato, pianto, chiacchierato, ma mai fatto scenate.


----------



## Bruja (18 Dicembre 2009)

*Alce Veloce*

Ho un'opinione molto personale che ti espongo al di là dei post fin qui scritti.
Credo che tu sia in una fase di rivoluzione-involuzione; vorresti fare qualcosa ma non sai bene cosa viste le risposte fino ad ora avute.
Spesso nulla é più scoraggiante e debilitante sentimentalmente ed esistenzialmente che il senso di inefficacia delle nostre azioni-decisioni.
Nessun consiglio, solo una raccomandazione, fai passare queste feste, sono sempre un periodo "sabbatico" per tutti... poi ne riparlerai.
Spesso lo stato di sconforto in cui ci si trova quando non vediamo i risultati che ci attendiamo portano a non capire che certe sensazioni le proviamo solo noi, fuori appare solo la nostra disillusione, il nostro malcontento e la nostra... campana che appare sempre di parte anche se si é assolutamente imparziali.
Quanto al tradire... c'é forse qualcuno che non ha tradito per noia?... o per una delle tante forme di noia che sottendono alla routine, all'abitudine, alla mancanza di risposte ed alla stasi?
A meno che non si sia traditori fondamentali e congeniti...
Bruja


----------



## Iris (18 Dicembre 2009)

fazioni contrapposte? Non ricordo alcuna contrapposizione, nè mi risulta di aver fatto parte di fazioni.

Io non sono banale. Tu puoi solo lavorare di fantasia su quanto può essere fantasmagorico vivere accanto a me!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (18 Dicembre 2009)

A fare caffe' agli italiani ci si guadagna solo un esaurimento nervoso!
Chi lo vuole macchiato, che ristretto con zucchero di canna, chi lungo macchiato freddo con dolcificante:sbatti:

Cambio lavoro:carneval:


----------



## Iris (18 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A fare caffe' agli italiani ci si guadagna solo un esaurimento nervoso!
> Chi lo vuole macchiato, che ristretto con zucchero di canna, chi lungo macchiato freddo con dolcificante:sbatti:
> 
> Cambio lavoro:carneval:


Io lo voglio al vetro.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> fazioni contrapposte? Non ricordo alcuna contrapposizione, nè mi risulta di aver fatto parte di fazioni.
> 
> Ho detto forse, mi pareva qualcosa in un lontano passato, ma magari mi sbaglio. Il termine "fazioni" era usato per brevità come "opinioni divergenti".
> 
> Io non sono banale. *Tu puoi solo lavorare di fantasia su quanto può essere fantasmagorico vivere accanto a me*!!!:rotfl:


Ach! Mi hai messo con le spalle al muro!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Iris (18 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ach! Mi hai messo con le spalle al muro!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


Eh già....perchè non ti ho ancora raccontato le mie avventure di animatrice turistica, quando a venti anni ero una bionda e sculettante pseudo insegnante di aerobica...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non ho ancora dato nemmeno un esame (sì, sto studiando) pertanto non posso certo fregiarmi del titolo! (nel bene e nel male).
> 
> Contesto la frase in neretto. Mio marito è una persona meravigliosa MA il lavoro l'abbiamo sempre fatto in due (come in due abbiamo fatto determinati sbagli, poi pero' superati con determinazione, io ho sbagliato in determinate cose, lui in altre).
> 
> ...


Ecco hai detto IN DUE...
Vere, ma se ti trovavi DA SOLA? A portare avanti certe faccende?
E lui, o non ti stava ad ascoltare, o minimizzava...
Sai quando io ho capito che non c'era dialogo tra me e mia moglie?
Quando io parlavo di A, e lei mi rispondeva parlando di B...
Danne fuori tu...
Così sono sempre andando avanti a spallucce..." Si cara, si, ti ascolto, ti conforto ecc...ecc...ecc..." MA " Vedi ehm, sono costretto a rivolgermi ad altri che non sei tu, perchè tu non mi stai manco a sentire!"...
Vere: premesso che...
Non mi pare che Alce ci stia dicendo che la sua lei "collabori"...


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho un'opinione molto personale che ti espongo al di là dei post fin qui scritti.
> Credo che tu sia in una fase di rivoluzione-involuzione; vorresti fare qualcosa ma non sai bene cosa viste le risposte fino ad ora avute.
> Spesso nulla é più scoraggiante e debilitante sentimentalmente ed esistenzialmente che il senso di inefficacia delle nostre azioni-decisioni.
> Nessun consiglio, solo una raccomandazione, fai passare queste feste, sono sempre un periodo "sabbatico" per tutti... poi ne riparlerai.
> ...


Si osservano gli eventi, si valutano le proprie forze, si traccia una bozza, si tenta di agire.
Si scoprono nuove informazioni, si valuta sè stessi "sul campo" e si scoprono valori inaspettati.
Si corregge la bozza....... e avanti così.

Non si tratta di fare le banderuole, ma di agire o tentare di farlo in funzione di quello che si sa e si riesce.
Non esiste neppure, in realtà, un fine preciso da raggiungere, perchè esso stesso è parte attiva, in evoluzione nl corso di  tutto il processo.
Questo se si è disposti ad usare il massimo di onestà, altrimenti si mettono come priorità le proprie verità presunte, i propri egoismi nascosti, i propri "diritti", si agisce di conseguenza e....... ci si gratta le conseguenze.
Io alla fine di tutto ciò, se fine ci sarà, non voglio una "vittoria", mi basta la consapevolezza di averci messo tutto quello che ho potuto. E sia quel che sia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Eh già....perchè non ti ho ancora raccontato le mie avventure di animatrice turistica, quando a venti anni ero una bionda e sculettante pseudo insegnante di aerobica...


Hai dimenticato forse la scritta _"Messaggio promozionale"_ ?
:carneval:SCHERZO!!!!:carneval:


----------



## Grande82 (18 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora fallo con cautela...tu stai bene, hai il tuo bel marito che ti protegge...bla bli bla bla...
> Non vedi la colossale solitudine di un uomo come Alce?
> Insomma...dai...c'è modo e modo di dire le cose, guarda anche me, non mi sento affatto un debole sai, per non aver ancora mandato all'aria tutto quanto...anzi...anzi...
> Mi pareva che avessi detto che studiavi psicologia...
> Non era un insulto sai?:up:


 ma guarda che l'unica differenza fra voi e vere, l'unica cosa che fa sì che non viva quella 'colossale solitudine' è che ad un certo punto qualcuno ha deciso. Si sono prese delle strade. Entrambi i coniugi si sono messi in gioco rischiando grosso e decidendo cosa volevano e cosa non accettavano.
Mica è facile. 
Però ad un certo punto, se non lo fai, entri in un loop.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco hai detto IN DUE...
> Vere, ma se ti trovavi DA SOLA? A portare avanti certe faccende?
> E lui, o non ti stava ad ascoltare, o minimizzava...
> Sai quando io ho capito che non c'era dialogo tra me e mia moglie?
> ...


Ma collaborare a cosa, mi chiedo io?
Lei ha fatto la cazzata ci sta, ora si ritrova a dover rispondere a imbarazzantissime domande da parte del marito...marito che (veramente perdonami Alce) vuole rompere, se la tromba, le manda messaggi di riconciliazione, ma vorrebbe che lei si travasse un altro uomo!
Immagino che anche quella donna non ci capisca piu' un cazzo!L'intento di Alce puo' sembrare ammirevole ma non credo faccia bene a nessuno e/o forse solo a se stesso.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Io lo voglio al vetro.


Una variante che avevo dimenticato:racchia:


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Non mi pare che Alce ci stia dicendo che la sua lei "collabori"...*


Difatti da quel che ho capito è anche in funzone di questo che Vere considera inutile il mio impegno con mia moglie.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma collaborare a cosa, mi chiedo io?
> Lei ha fatto la cazzata ci sta, ora si ritrova a dover rispondere a imbarazzantissime domande da parte del marito...marito che (veramente perdonami Alce) vuole rompere, se la tromba, le manda messaggi di riconciliazione, ma vorrebbe che lei si travasse un altro uomo!
> Immagino che anche quella donna non ci capisca piu' un cazzo!L'intento di Alce puo' sembrare ammirevole ma non credo faccia bene a nessuno e/o forse solo a se stesso.


 Ecco, io immagino questo da ieri: una donna confusa e incasinata di suo. con un passato di semi-depressione almeno.
che ha fatto una cazzata madornale e si è innamorata di un altro. con un marito a cui ancora vuol bene e che forse potrebbe riamare. che si sente chiedere se le manca l'amante. E risponde descrivendo una situazione di potenziale gelosia per istigare il marito. il marito non è geloso ma gioca con lei come un amico adolescente (prima aveva fatto il padre comprensivo). E poi le arriva un sms di riconciliazione. E poi lui torna a casa e sembra voler fare l'amico.
In 24 ore alce le fa da padre, amico adolescente, marito e innamorato, amico adulto...
io penso che lei deve avere in testa una confuzione!!!


----------



## Amoremio (18 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti da quel che ho capito è anche in funzone di questo che Vere considera inutile il mio impegno con mia moglie.


la questione è anche se lei è emotivamente e psicologicamente in grado di collaborare fattivamente
e addirittura di valutare una fattiva collaborazione
premesso che potrebbe non aver chiaro in che senso stia andando alce


----------



## Grande82 (18 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti da quel che ho capito è anche in funzone di questo che Vere considera inutile il mio impegno con mia moglie.


posso chiedere una cosa? al di là delle sfaccettature della situazione (che non conosceremo mai del tutto) se io ti dicessi che sto lavorando da anni per mandare avanti il mio rapporto coniugale quando mio marito dice di voler collaborare ma non lo fa per niente, mi suggeriresti di continuare ad oltranza o mi diresti che è un lavoro di coppia (riguarda una famiglia!!) e che da soli ci si può solo provare ma dopo un pò bisogna desistere e intraprendere un percorso personale?


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma collaborare a cosa, mi chiedo io?
> Lei ha fatto la cazzata ci sta, ora si ritrova a dover rispondere a imbarazzantissime domande da parte del marito...marito che (veramente perdonami Alce) vuole rompere, se la tromba, le manda messaggi di riconciliazione, ma vorrebbe che lei si travasse un altro uomo!
> Immagino che anche quella donna non ci capisca piu' un cazzo!L'intento di Alce puo' sembrare ammirevole ma non credo faccia bene a nessuno e/o forse solo a se stesso.


Io non faccio imbarazzantissime domande. La aiuto a parlare di sè, dato che il suo silenzio me la sta rendendo da troppo tempo una sconosciuta. Punto.
Il problema, ricordati, non è solo nel tradimento, ma nell'insieme dei 15 anni precedenti.
Io non "me la trombo". Facciamo sesso insieme con reciproca soddisfazione.
Il messaggio l'ho detto per primo, che è stata una cazzata anzi è proprio l'origine del 3d dove mi sono dato per primo del coglione. Non sono una macchina, sbaglio abbondantemente pure io, e questo è stato un grosso errore.
Ora sto riportando le cose sul sentiero tracciato, avendoci solo aggiunto un elemento che volendo potrebbe dare a lei, finalmente, la spinta giusta per diventare parte attiva nella costruzione del nostro futuro qualsiasi esso sia, e non solo un'ascoltatrice passiva e docile schiacciata dai sensi di colpa.
Non pretendiamo che certi cammini siano lineari, non lo sono, non lo possono essere.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la questione è anche se lei è emotivamente e psicologicamente in grado di collaborare fattivamente
> e addirittura di valutare una fattiva collaborazione
> premesso che potrebbe non aver chiaro in che senso stia andando alce


 ovviamente se lei fosse ad esempio depressa, staremmo parlando di una situazione patologica da risolvere con l'aiuto di un medico, prima di tutto!


----------



## Amoremio (18 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ecco, io immagino questo da ieri: una donna confusa e incasinata di suo. con un passato di semi-depressione almeno.
> che ha fatto una cazzata madornale e si è innamorata di un altro. con un marito a cui ancora vuol bene e che forse potrebbe riamare. che si sente chiedere se le manca l'amante. E risponde descrivendo una situazione di potenziale gelosia per istigare il marito. il marito non è geloso ma gioca con lei come un amico adolescente (prima aveva fatto il padre comprensivo). E poi le arriva un sms di riconciliazione. E poi lui torna a casa e sembra voler fare l'amico.
> In 24 ore alce le fa da padre, amico adolescente, marito e innamorato, amico adulto...
> io penso che lei deve avere in testa una confuzione!!!


lo penso anch'io 
e non credo agevoli


----------



## Grande82 (18 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io non faccio imbarazzantissime domande. La aiuto a parlare di sè, dato che il suo silenzio me la sta rendendo da troppo tempo una sconosciuta. Punto.
> Il problema, ricordati, non è solo nel tradimento, ma nell'insieme dei 15 anni precedenti.
> Io non "me la trombo". Facciamo sesso insieme con reciproca soddisfazione.
> Il messaggio l'ho detto per primo, che è stata una cazzata anzi è proprio l'origine del 3d dove mi sono dato per primo del coglione. Non sono una macchina, sbaglio abbondantemente pure io, e questo è stato un grosso errore.
> ...


 ma scusa, come fa il tuo messaggio a spingerla nella direzione di una costruttività non orientata alla famiglia e alla coppia? Il tuo messaggio era chiaro!! che altra spinta vuoi che le dia se non quella di andare verso un 'ricongiungiamoci'?????
Poi chiedo anche: la aiuti a parlare di sè. In che ottica rientra? quello di voler fare il padre-amico pur di vederla felice? chiedo senza polemica.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> posso chiedere una cosa? al di là delle sfaccettature della situazione (che non conosceremo mai del tutto) se io ti dicessi che sto lavorando da anni per mandare avanti il mio rapporto coniugale quando mio marito dice di voler collaborare ma non lo fa per niente, mi suggeriresti di continuare ad oltranza *o mi diresti che è un lavoro di coppia (riguarda una famiglia!!) e che da soli ci si può solo provare ma dopo un pò bisogna desistere e intraprendere un percorso personale*?


Il percorso personale non lo si può intraprendere, quantomeno come priorità, finchè persone che emotivamente dipendono da te non evolvono la propria indipendenza ed a loro volta chiedono il distacco.
Altrimenti si chiama *abbandono*. 
Certo bisogna stare attenti che il proprio lavoro non porti al contrario ad una maggiore dipendenza. Non è facile fare certe valutazioni, soprattutto quando ci sono altri fattori ed altre persone di mezzo, soprattutto i figli.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non pretendiamo che certi cammini siano lineari, non lo sono, non lo possono essere.


non lo sapessi ...

invece lo so

ma la confusione di tua moglie è un dato oggettivo

lei è confusa

da come ha risposto al tuo sms sembrerebbe non volere altro che ricostruire
poi tu dici che alle parole non seguono i fatti

forse perchè sente che la ricostruzione non è quello che vuoi?
e i suoi sensi di colpa la fanno sentire indegna di lavorare per una cosa che tu non vuoi?

poi su tutto si innestano i problemi precednti il tradimento: vostri, tuoi, suoi


----------



## Anna A (18 Dicembre 2009)

*nuotando nell'aria*

se c'è una storia sentimentale difficile da decifrare e comprendere è proprio quella di alce.
si vogliono bene, si rispettano, si amano nell'intimità eppure a tutti e due manca qualcosa..

e allora mi son guardata un po' dentro e mi son chiesta perché (casinoni a parte) nemmeno io trovo mai pace.

nel mio caso è fuga da uno e fuga dall'altro. uno troppo artista e l'altro troppo schematico. abituata a vivere 3 metri sopra il cielo .. mi son poi ritrovata fra le braccia di uno che mi ha rimessa a terra ma.. mi manca l'aria che sentivo quando stavo lassù...

bon. è per dire che forse anche la moglie di alce ha vissuto o forse ancora vive questa dualità senza trovare pace.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma scusa, come fa il tuo messaggio a spingerla nella direzione di una costruttività non orientata alla famiglia e alla coppia? Il tuo messaggio era chiaro!! che altra spinta vuoi che le dia se non quella di andare verso un 'ricongiungiamoci'?????
> Poi chiedo anche: la aiuti a parlare di sè. In che ottica rientra? quello di voler fare il padre-amico pur di vederla felice? chiedo senza polemica.


Senti, non posso trascrivere tutti i dialoghi che sono intervenuti in seguito a quel dannato sms.
Quell'sms è stato *un errore di tragitto*, che adesso sto correggendo con il dovuto tatto, non potendo per decenza dire "scusa, mi sono sbagliato".
Cazzo, ma possibile che non vi rendiate conto che dall'altra parte c'è una persona? Una donna che abbiamo tutti capito essere sentimentalmente immatura ma non per questo carne da macero?


----------



## Grande82 (18 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il percorso personale non lo si può intraprendere, quantomeno come priorità, finchè persone che emotivamente dipendono da te non evolvono la propria indipendenza ed a loro volta chiedono il distacco.
> Altrimenti si chiama *abbandono*.
> Certo bisogna stare attenti che il proprio lavoro non porti al contrario ad una maggiore dipendenza. Non è facile fare certe valutazioni, soprattutto quando ci sono altri fattori ed altre persone di mezzo, soprattutto i figli.


 quindi tu ritieni che lei dipenda emotivamente da te?


----------



## Lettrice (18 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io non faccio imbarazzantissime domande. La aiuto a parlare di sè, dato che il suo silenzio me la sta rendendo da troppo tempo una sconosciuta. Punto.
> Il problema, ricordati, non è solo nel tradimento, ma nell'insieme dei 15 anni precedenti.
> Io non "me la trombo". Facciamo sesso insieme con reciproca soddisfazione.
> Il messaggio l'ho detto per primo, che è stata una cazzata anzi è proprio l'origine del 3d dove mi sono dato per primo del coglione. Non sono una macchina, sbaglio abbondantemente pure io, e questo è stato un grosso errore.
> ...


Alce ma quelle domande non possono arrivare dal marito, possono arrivare da un'amica, da un marito (anche se quasi ex) sono imbarazzanti.
Farla parlare di se non in relazione a possibili amanti o al vecchio amante sarebbe molto piu' utile a questo punto... le domande che fai tu, che sono tipiche del tradito, a un certo punto non fanno che allontanare e favorire la chiusura... te lo dico, io le troverei invasive come domande e piu' utili a te che a me.
Nel tuo voler essere altruista ci vedo molto egocentrismo. Ovviamente la mia e' una considerazione da esterna e solo sulla base di quello che leggo.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Senti, non posso trascrivere tutti i dialoghi che sono intervenuti in seguito a quel dannato sms.
> Quell'sms è stato *un errore di tragitto*, che adesso sto correggendo con il dovuto tatto, non potendo per decenza dire "scusa, mi sono sbagliato".
> Cazzo, ma possibile che non vi rendiate conto che dall'altra parte c'è una persona? Una donna che abbiamo tutti capito essere sentimentalmente immatura ma non per questo carne da macero?


 il fatto è che mi domando (probabilmente erroneamente, ma ci sta che la mia interpretazione di lei sia buona almeno la metà della tua???) se per una persona, anche sentimentalmente immatura, sia meglio sapere dove sta andando, in modo da poter tentare di orientare il timone, o non saperlo, restare nella confusione generata dalla tua delicatezza (a fin di bene) e quindi continuare a farsi trascinare da te, come barchetta alla deriva.
Ecco, io sono un carattere forte, però preferirei sapere che il mio uomo va verso A, in modo che pure io posso capire dove voglio andare.... da sola.... mi spiego? so che non sarebbe facile per lei sentirsi dire certe cose, ma il medico pietoso non è spesso più dannoso!?!?!?!?


----------



## Iris (18 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Senti, non posso trascrivere tutti i dialoghi che sono intervenuti in seguito a quel dannato sms.
> Quell'sms è stato *un errore di tragitto*, che adesso sto correggendo con il dovuto tatto, non potendo per decenza dire "scusa, mi sono sbagliato".
> Cazzo, ma possibile che non vi rendiate conto che dall'altra parte c'è una persona? Una donna che abbiamo tutti capito essere sentimentalmente immatura ma non per questo carne da macero?


 
e visto che siamo persone, appunto, e non pezzi di carne, dovremmo avere tutti un comportamento dignitoso e rispettoso di noi stessi e degli altri.
Voi due, mancate di rispetto a voi stessi.
Sarà un banalissimo commento, ma spessochiamiamo banale ciò che è semplicemente sensato.


----------



## Iris (18 Dicembre 2009)

A mio avviso, e poi prendila come vuoi, perchè è un parere, mica un diktat, ciò che vi manca è il buon senso. Non è sensato continuare a chiedere ad una moglie che ha tradito i particolari del tradimento, specie a distanza di mesi e mesi...non è sensato da parte di chi ha tradito sottostare e quasi compiacersi di questo gioco al massacro.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quindi tu ritieni che lei dipenda emotivamente da te?


Fondamentalmente penso si tratti di paura di abbandono. 
Per questo tento di farla parlare, per dare ai suoi pensieri una consistenza magari più solida e più facilmente valutabile da lei stessa.
Cazzo, mi ha parlato di tante cose, non è stata qui a descrivere le posizioni o altro di quando scopavano.
Cacchio, vi ho visti tutti esageratamente "pruriginosi", pronti ad interpretare solo nel modo peggiore le parole che potremmo esserci scambiati. Provate a pensare ad una persona introversa, spaventata, schiacciata dalle colpe: non portebbe funzionare (ed in parte lo ha già fatto) il mettersi di fronte ad una realtà anzichè fuggirne? Osservare i fatti come tali, e non come colpe, esorcizzandoli con l'aiuto di una persona che *non fa inquisizione*, ma si pone, pur nell'assurdità del suo ruolo esteriore che lo vedrebbe parte lesa, come persona amica e capace di comprendere?
Cazzo, ma per aiutare una persona cosa bisogna fare secondo voi? Imporsi, abbandonare o proporsi?


----------



## Iris (18 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato forse la scritta _"Messaggio promozionale"_ ?
> :carneval:SCHERZO!!!!:carneval:


No. Non hai colto


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> A mio avviso, e poi prendila come vuoi, perchè è un parere, mica un diktat, ciò che vi manca è il buon senso. Non è sensato continuare a *chiedere ad una moglie che ha tradito i particolari del tradimento,* specie a distanza di mesi e mesi...non è sensato da parte di chi ha tradito sottostare e quasi compiacersi di questo gioco al massacro.


Cheppalleeeeeeee!
Questa proprio non ve la schiodate dalla testa, eh!?!?!


----------



## Grande82 (18 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Fondamentalmente penso si tratti di paura di abbandono.
> Per questo tento di farla parlare, per dare ai suoi pensieri una consistenza magari più solida e più facilmente valutabile da lei stessa.
> Cazzo, mi ha parlato di tante cose, non è stata qui a descrivere le posizioni o altro di quando scopavano.
> Cacchio, vi ho visti tutti esageratamente "pruriginosi", pronti ad interpretare solo nel modo peggiore le parole che potremmo esserci scambiati. Provate a pensare ad una persona introversa, spaventata, schiacciata dalle colpe: non portebbe funzionare (ed in parte lo ha già fatto) il mettersi di fronte ad una realtà anzichè fuggirne? Osservare i fatti come tali, e non come colpe, esorcizzandoli con l'aiuto di una persona che *non fa inquisizione*, ma si pone, pur nell'assurdità del suo ruolo esteriore che lo vedrebbe parte lesa, come persona amica e capace di comprendere?
> Cazzo, ma per aiutare una persona cosa bisogna fare secondo voi? Imporsi, abbandonare o proporsi?


 praticamente le fai da terapista...
fammi capire: il tuo obiettivo è parlare con lei come se fossi il suo psicologo in modo da farla sbloccare e farle capire cosa le serve per essere felice e cosa vuole dalla vita. solo che ogni tanto quando lei finalmente si apre, per te è dura da digerire e ti capita di farti coinvolgere (Come capita ai terapisti coi pazienti e viceversa) e di mandare magari un messaggio contrario alla tua deontologia professionale. 
Ho cpaito?


----------



## Lettrice (18 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Fondamentalmente penso si tratti di paura di abbandono.
> Per questo tento di farla parlare, per dare ai suoi pensieri una consistenza magari più solida e più facilmente valutabile da lei stessa.
> Cazzo, mi ha parlato di tante cose, non è stata qui a descrivere le posizioni o altro di quando scopavano.
> Cacchio, vi ho visti tutti esageratamente "pruriginosi", pronti ad interpretare solo nel modo peggiore le parole che potremmo esserci scambiati. *Provate a pensare ad una persona introversa, spaventata, schiacciata dalle colpe: non portebbe funzionare (ed in parte lo ha già fatto) il mettersi di fronte ad una realtà anzichè fuggirne?* Osservare i fatti come tali, e non come colpe, esorcizzandoli con l'aiuto di una persona che *non fa inquisizione*, ma si pone, pur nell'assurdità del suo ruolo esteriore che lo vedrebbe parte lesa, come persona amica e capace di comprendere?
> Cazzo, ma per aiutare una persona cosa bisogna fare secondo voi? Imporsi, abbandonare o proporsi?


In alcuni casi lasciare che trovi la sua strada. Non si puo' avere l'assurda pretesa di  "aggiustare" una persona, quando forse siamo noi stessi ad avere bisogno  manutenzione.
Se non e' lei di sua spontanea volonta' a venire da te per chiedere consiglio, chi ti da il diritto di importi con le tue domande?

La frase in neretto, tu cosi' imponi il tuo punto di vista e la tua volonta' (quello che e' meglio secondo te e' affrontare la realta'), ma la persona confusa al momento puo' voler scappare ed e' un suo dannato diritto scappare!
Guarda che a mettersi dalla parte degli "illuminatori" si fa danno... in questo modo sei tu a creare una dipendenza emotiva.


----------



## Iris (18 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In alcuni casi lasciare che trovi la sua strada. Non si puo' avere l'assurda pretesa di "aggiustare" una persona, quando forse siamo noi stessi ad avere bisogno manutenzione.
> Se non e' lei di sua spontanea volonta' a venire da te per chiedere consiglio, chi ti da il diritto di importi con le tue domande?
> Ma tu cosi' imponi il tuo punto di vista e la tua volonta' (quello che e' meglio secondo te e' affrontare la realta'), perche' la persona confusa al momento puo' voler scappare ed e' un suo dannato diritto scappare!
> Guarda che a mettersi dalla parte degli "illuminatori" si fa danno... in questo modo sei tu a creare una dipendenza emotiva.


Concordo


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2009)

immagino la moglie di alce , chiusa in bagno come magda "non ce la faccio piiuuuuuu"

lo vedi che la cosa è reciproca?:mrgreen:
ihihihih


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagino la moglie di alce , chiusa in bagno come magda "non ce la faccio piiuuuuuu"
> 
> lo vedi che la cosa è reciproca?:mrgreen:
> ihihihih


Uuuuuuu! Sei cattiiiiiiva, cattiiiiiiva, cattiva dentro!

rotfl::rotfl::rotfl

Dai, la cosa è molto meno drammatica.
P.S.
Non sai quante volte ho preso lo stesso esempio per tentare di non emularlo!!!!:up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> e visto che siamo persone, appunto, e non pezzi di carne, dovremmo avere tutti un comportamento dignitoso e rispettoso di noi stessi e degli altri.
> *Voi due, mancate di rispetto a voi stessi.*
> Sarà un banalissimo commento, ma spessochiamiamo banale ciò che è semplicemente sensato.


Non hai torto, indubbiamente l'autostima di entrambi è ai minimi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> praticamente le fai da terapista...
> fammi capire: il tuo obiettivo è parlare con lei come se fossi il suo psicologo in modo da farla sbloccare e farle capire cosa le serve per essere felice e cosa vuole dalla vita. solo che ogni tanto quando lei finalmente si apre, per te è dura da digerire e ti capita di farti coinvolgere (Come capita ai terapisti coi pazienti e viceversa) e di mandare magari un messaggio contrario alla tua deontologia professionale.
> Ho cpaito?


Per certi versi, si, con la differenza che il terapista deve solo guadagnarsi la pagnotta, e salvo casi non si fa o non dovrebbe farsi coinvolgere dalla questione, mentre io sono parte in causa fattivamente ed emotivamente, e devo fare i conti pure con me stesso ed i miei limiti.
Lei ha sempre rifiutato l'analisi, io personalmente non conosco nemmeno analisti di cui fidarmi (a quelli che conosco non direi neppure dove abito), per cui, lo ammetto che si potrebbe interpretare in questo modo, mi sto dando al "fai da te".


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In alcuni casi lasciare che trovi la sua strada. Non si puo' avere l'assurda pretesa di "aggiustare" una persona, quando forse siamo noi stessi ad avere bisogno manutenzione.
> Se non e' lei di sua spontanea volonta' a venire da te per chiedere consiglio, chi ti da il diritto di importi con le tue domande?
> 
> La frase in neretto, tu cosi' imponi il tuo punto di vista e la tua volonta' (quello che e' meglio secondo te e' affrontare la realta'), ma la persona confusa al momento puo' voler scappare ed e' un suo dannato diritto scappare!
> Guarda che a mettersi dalla parte degli "illuminatori" si fa danno... in questo modo sei tu a creare una dipendenza emotiva.


No, io non salvo il mondo, per carità.

Se mia moglie avesse voluto allontanarsi, scappare, le avrei concesso di farlo, e, anzi, le avrei offerto, quando ne avesse avuto bisogno, tutto l'aiuto e la presenza possibile, senza limiti.
Lei invece mi resta accanto, mi cerca, mi si affida, arriva (odioso) al punto di zerbinarsi, ed in queste condizioni non posso darle un calcio nel culo.
Tento quindi di darle quello che posso per aiutarla a prendere coscienza che esiste qualcosa al di là dei sensi di colpa, che lei è una persona che può stare in piedi da sola, ma che deve volerlo, o che comunque se a tutti i costi vuole appoggiarsi a qualcuno deve stare attenta che io forse sono troppo fragile, e potrei non riuscire a sostenerla più, che siccome ha dei desideri non deve reprimerli per un inutile sacrificio a mio favore nella paura di perdermi, e questo perchè oramai mi ha già, perso quantomeno nel mio ruolo di "marito". Lo faccio barcamenandomi con quello che posso, che ho, che sono, lo faccio sbagliando e tentando di correggermi, ma mai tirandomi indietro. Lo farò quando lei mi nostrerà di volerlo.
Lo faccio inciampando nei miei limiti, limiti che lei troppe volte sembra non voler vedere, per cui glieli mostro, senza enfasi, senza rinfacciamento, ma serenamente mostrandole che, pur lei forse considerandomi tale, non sono suo padre, non sono un eroe.
Tento di essere propositivo, ma non assillante, comprensivo, ma non insensibile alle ferite.


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco hai detto IN DUE...
> Vere, ma se ti trovavi DA SOLA? A portare avanti certe faccende?
> E lui, o non ti stava ad ascoltare, o minimizzava...
> Sai quando io ho capito che non c'era dialogo tra me e mia moglie?
> Quando io parlavo di A, e lei mi rispondeva parlando di B...


Se ci si trova da soli si apre la porta e si respira... Fa freddo ma poi la primavera ritorna.


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per certi versi, si, con la differenza che il terapista deve solo guadagnarsi la pagnotta, e salvo casi non si fa o non dovrebbe farsi coinvolgere dalla questione, mentre io sono parte in causa fattivamente ed emotivamente, e devo fare i conti pure con me stesso ed i miei limiti.


L'analista NON si deve far coinvolgere, altrimenti la terapia non funziona. E mettersi a psicanalizzare il proprio partner è molto molto pericoloso. Ne so qualcosa...


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> L'analista NON si deve far coinvolgere, altrimenti la terapia non funziona. E mettersi a psicanalizzare il proprio partner è molto molto pericoloso. Ne so qualcosa...


Ok, allora non mi resta che lasciare che io e lei si sprofondi ognuno nella propria depressione, isolandoci dal mondo, trascurando, a questo punto, anche nostro figlio, facendoci del male a vicenda quando ci si scontra e piantandoci in asso in malomodo appena a uno dei due si presenta l'occasione di scappare chissà dove col primo o la pria che capita, per poi magari tornare con le ossa ancora più rotte a distruggere la vita di quello che era rimasto....... mah...... Non è forse quello che già era successo?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Grande82 (18 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, allora non mi resta che lasciare che io e lei si sprofondi ognuno nella propria depressione, isolandoci dal mondo, trascurando, a questo punto, anche nostro figlio, facendoci del male a vicenda quando ci si scontra e piantandoci in asso in malomodo appena a uno dei due si presenta l'occasione di scappare chissà dove col primo o la pria che capita, per poi magari tornare con le ossa ancora più rotte a distruggere la vita di quello che era rimasto....... mah...... Non è forse quello che già era successo?!?!?!?!?!?


O forse vi resterebbe di decidere di fare ognuno la propria vita sepatamente, il rpoprio percorso psicologico, se lo si vuole, cercando di mantenere il rispetto e la cortesia reciproca e smettendo di essere coppia, mantenendo la famiglia. 
Vivere in case separate, vedere il figlio spesso, fare gli auguri all'altro per le occasioni, chiedere genericamente come sta e se serve qualcosa di specifico. 
Lasciare che se decide di fuggire a rio con un nuovo amore e spezzarsi ogni ossicino, lo faccia senza voler giudicare o mettere bocca, perchè adulta e consapevole dei propri gesti e conseguenze. E viceversa.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> O forse vi resterebbe di decidere di fare ognuno la propria vita sepatamente, il rpoprio percorso psicologico, se lo si vuole, cercando di mantenere il rispetto e la cortesia reciproca e smettendo di essere coppia, mantenendo la famiglia.
> Vivere in case separate, vedere il figlio spesso, fare gli auguri all'altro per le occasioni, chiedere genericamente come sta e se serve qualcosa di specifico.
> Lasciare che se decide di fuggire a rio con un nuovo amore e spezzarsi ogni ossicino, lo faccia senza voler giudicare o mettere bocca, perchè adulta e consapevole dei propri gesti e conseguenze. E viceversa.


Ma magari è proprio questo l'intento? No, dite?
E allora cos'è: io scrivo in italiano e voi leggete in cinese?

Certo, per voi al di fuori è semplice: le cose basta dirle e TAC, si realizzano.
Cicia, io e mia moglie siamo due persone reali, non un videogame o un "reality"show.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma magari è proprio questo l'intento? No, dite?
> E allora cos'è: io scrivo in italiano e voi leggete in cinese?
> 
> Certo, per voi al di fuori è semplice: le cose basta dirle e TAC, si realizzano.
> Cicia, io e mia moglie siamo due persone reali, non un videogame o un "reality"show.


 alce, se smetti di chiamarmi cicia, poi parliamo del resto.




comunque per me l'intento non è questo: o la psicanalizzi o non lo fai e la lasci libera di vivere e sbagliare. 
Sono scelte. Non puoi dire: faccio così, ma è perchè col tempo si farà colà e lei camminerà sulle proprie gambe. 
se non levi le rotelle i bambini continuano ad andare in bici con quelle. e non cadranno mai.


----------



## Mari' (18 Dicembre 2009)

Alce, ricorda che un chirurgo non opera Mai un famigliare ... ci deve ben essere un motivo, non credi? 

Ciao.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> alce, se smetti di chiamarmi cicia, poi parliamo del resto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa per il "cicia", mi viene naturale come certe espressioni dialettali parlando. Non lo faccio più.

Mio figlio va senza rotelle dall'età di tre anni, in moto (vera) dai tre anni e mezzo, usa il computer da prima dei quattro, ha le chiavi di casa dai sei e se ne va allegramente in giro sui mezzi con gli amici dall'anno scorso.
Non sono un iperprotettivo, ma tengo gli occhi aperti.
Finchè lei si appoggerà a me farò quello che ritengo giusto nei limiti di quello che riesco, ed in questo è compreso - se vuoi finalmente ascoltare lo ripeto - il farle capire in ogni modo possibile che deve imparare a stare in piedi da sola.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Alce, ricorda che un chirurgo non opera Mai un famigliare ... ci deve ben essere un motivo, non credi?
> 
> Ciao.


Quindi se lui non lo opera, e questo non vuole farsi operare da nessun altro, lo lascia crepare? Buona teoria, ci penso.


----------



## Mari' (18 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quindi se lui non lo opera, e questo non vuole farsi operare da nessun altro, lo lascia crepare? Buona teoria, ci penso.


Avete mai pensato di andare in terapia insieme?


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Avete mai pensato di andare in terapia insieme?


L'ho scritto mille volte che sono annnnnni che gilelo propongo, ma lei rifiuta energicamente.

Inoltre, come ho già detto stamattina, non conosco analisti di cui fidarmi, e a quelli che conosco non darei nemmeno l'indirizzo di casa.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Scusa per il "cicia", mi viene naturale come certe espressioni dialettali parlando. Non lo faccio più.
> 
> Mio figlio va senza rotelle dall'età di tre anni, in moto (vera) dai tre anni e mezzo, usa il computer da prima dei quattro, ha le chiavi di casa dai sei e se ne va allegramente in giro sui mezzi con gli amici dall'anno scorso.
> Non sono un iperprotettivo, ma tengo gli occhi aperti.
> Finchè lei si appoggerà a me farò quello che ritengo giusto nei limiti di quello che riesco, ed in questo è compreso - se vuoi finalmente ascoltare lo ripeto - il farle capire in ogni modo possibile che deve imparare a stare in piedi da sola.


 alce io ho ben capito le tue intenzioni (per il cicia tutto ok), ma puoi prendere in considerazione che la modalità di attuarle non sia coerente?
che non puoi dire ad una persona 'stai in piedi da sola' lasciando che si appoggi a te per anni? tu lasci che si appoggi a te e non fai NULLA per farle provare cosa sia stare in piedi da sola. lo dici, lo ripeti, ma non agisci in quel senso. Te ne accorgi?


----------



## Mari' (18 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> L'ho scritto mille volte che sono annnnnni che gilelo propongo, ma lei rifiuta energicamente.
> 
> Inoltre, come ho già detto stamattina, non conosco analisti di cui fidarmi, e a quelli che conosco non darei nemmeno l'indirizzo di casa.


Capisco ... ma intanto questa melassa in cui vi trovate, non e' sana per te e tantomeno per lei ... da quel che racconti sembra un strada senza uscita, morta ... da come la racconti sembra un tradimento fresco, di appena 4/5 mesi ... invece sono 2anni



Poi ci sta anche il "nuovo progetto" (quello che lei vuole vedere sbavare)  non, no, no ... lei ha bisogno di lavorare su se stessa, decidere cosa/chi vuole, e in questo tu non la puoi aiutare purtoppo ... deve saltare lo steccato da sola.

Questa e' la mia modestissima opinione.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> alce io ho ben capito le tue intenzioni (per il cicia tutto ok), ma puoi prendere in considerazione che la modalità di attuarle non sia coerente?
> che non puoi dire ad una persona 'stai in piedi da sola' lasciando che si appoggi a te per anni? tu lasci che si appoggi a te e non fai NULLA per farle provare cosa sia stare in piedi da sola. lo dici, lo ripeti, ma non agisci in quel senso. Te ne accorgi?


Cacchio, dai, per favore, non fatemi ripetere sempre le stesse cose!
Io non-posso-andarmene.
Quando ho potuto l'ho fatto, per una decina di giorni quando mio figlio era al mare con gli zii, ed oltretutto il tizio era tornato in Italia. Le ho detto: _"non ho nessuna intenzione di stare a casa ad aspettare che torni a farti il bidè, quindi ci vediamo quando torna il bambino"._ 
E così è stato. 
Lei mi ha cercato il giorno dopo, ma non le ho dato corda.
Non ho avuto altre occasioni, e mantenere distacco e quindi malumore in casa non mi sembra la cosa migliore per nessuno.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cacchio, dai, per favore, non fatemi ripetere sempre le stesse cose!
> Io non-posso-andarmene.
> Quando ho potuto l'ho fatto, per una decina di giorni quando mio figlio era al mare con gli zii, ed oltretutto il tizio era tornato in Italia. Le ho detto: _"non ho nessuna intenzione di stare a casa ad aspettare che torni a farti il bidè, quindi ci vediamo quando torna il bambino"._
> E così è stato.
> ...


 Vabbè, alce, come vuoi tu!


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Vabbè, alce, come vuoi tu!


Non come voglio!
Come posso, come riesco!


----------

